# Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net / premiumloads.net auf Kundenfang



## dvill (19 September 2010)

Lohnt sich das immer noch, mit dem Quatsch Unerfahrene zur "freiwilligen" Zahlung zu pressen?

Lauert aktuell bei Google mit Bezahlwerbung für "earth".

http://web-downloads.net/


> Internetdienstleister / Projektbetreiber:
> 
> Estesa GmbH
> Global Gateway 2478
> ...


----------



## sascha (19 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Auch nett, wenn man nach "earth" googelt und auf eine der (von Google natürlich unerwünschten und als "inakzeptabel" bezeichneten) Werbeeinblendungen klickt:


----------



## sascha (19 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Aber jetzt mal hier fürs Archiv: web-downloads.net, nachdem man nach "earth" gegoogelt hat und auf die Landingpage http://googieearth.promifreeware***.de/ kam:


----------



## dvill (19 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Der schwarze Abt war nie zimperlich. Welche Bank wird sich für das Eintreiben der Beute verdingen? Welcher Inkassokasper wird da die Rassel schwingen?


----------



## webwatcher (19 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Welche Bank wird sich für das Eintreiben der Beute verdingen?


Ich höre schon die Drähte klappern...


----------



## sascha (19 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ich höre schon die Drähte klappern...



Nicht ganz abwegig...


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Der schwarze Abt war nie zimperlich. Welche Bank wird sich für das Eintreiben der Beute verdingen? Welcher Inkassokasper wird da die Rassel schwingen?


Das sind wohl die, die diese Nutzloskasper bedingungslos "lieben" und noch nie einem Nutzlosen die kalte Schulter zeigten:
[ edit] 
Und Proinkasso steht sicherlich bereits Gewehr bei Fuss!


----------



## webwatcher (20 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> [ edit]


Solange das noch nicht feststeht, lassen wir Drähte glühen und spielen Karten


----------



## dvill (26 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Die bekannten Werbedrücker sind aktiv:

Promifreeware.de - Promifreeware

Aktuell z.B. mit Bezahlwerbung bei software.web.de

promifreeware site:software.web.de - Bing

Drückerseiten z.B.

http://aviraantivir.promifreeware.de/
http://icq7.promifreeware.de/
http://flashplayer10.promifreeware.de/


----------



## webwatcher (26 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Ohne Fallenstellerparameter > promifreeware.de


> Das Downloadportal ist gleich wieder für Sie erreichbar!


nichts sonst 

Die Registrierung   mit fehlerhaft geschriebenem  Namen 
aber dennoch eine  wohlbekannte Adresse  erkennbar


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Das war doch der Gabelstapler-Fahrer aus einer Akte2010-Sendung, der interviewt wurde und angab, hereingelegt worden zu sein!?


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Geld für Bezahlwerbung scheint reichlich vorhanden zu sein.


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

IHK Stade - Handelsregistereintragungen im Bezirk der IHK Stade


> Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 7.9.2010 hat eine Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 2 und mit ihr die Änderung des Unternehmensgegenstandes beschlossen. § 3 (Stammkapital) wurde ebenfalls geändert. Geschäftsanschrift: Antonstraße 18, 01097 Dresden. Neuer Unternehmensgegenstand: EDV- und Support-Dienstleistungen, insbesondere die Softwareprogrammierung, die Gestaltung von Internetseiten, Webdesign und die elektronische Datenverarbeitung.


----------



## slevin88 (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

genau da hab ich mich gestern beim versuch Skype runterzuladen aus Versehen angemeldet :wall: (hab die bisher nichts runtergeladen und mich noch nicht eingeloggt als die erste email kam) in der email steht mit dem klicken auf anmelden wäre der vertrag gültig hab dabei natürlich den agbs zugestimmt. 

wie sieht die sache aus muss ich bezahlen? oder wie komm ich aus da wieder raus? :-?


----------



## Goblin (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Das lesen,entspannen und dir über die wichtigen Dinge im Leben Gedanken machen

Abofallen im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Bei dieser Bande ist die Lage besonders klar:





> Estesa GmbH ist eine nach dem Recht der Republik Seychellen gegründete und registrierte Gesellschaft.
> (Eingesetztes Kapital/Gesellschaftskapital: 100.000 US-Dollar)


Die sollen mal einen Handelsregisterauszug von dort vorlegen. Bis dahin gehe ich davon aus, dass es keinen "Vertragspartner" gibt.

Bislang agiert diese Bande als Wohltäter. Bettelmails und Einzahlungskonten sind nicht bekannt.

Falls Mails kommen, bitte hier einstellen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> HRB 202275 - 13.9.2010: ESTESA GmbH, Am Elbdeich 22, 21635 Jork. Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 7.9.2010 hat eine Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 2 und mit ihr die Änderung des Unternehmensgegenstandes beschlossen. § 3 (Stammkapital) wurde ebenfalls geändert. Geschäftsanschrift: Antonstraße 18, 01097 Dresden. Neuer Unternehmensgegenstand: EDV- und Support-Dienstleistungen, insbesondere die Softwareprogrammierung, die Gestaltung von Internetseiten, Webdesign und die elektronische Datenverarbeitung. Nicht mehr Geschäftsführer: Dr.-Ing. R., H., Jork. Bestellt als Geschäftsführer: Z., R., Königsbrück.


Quelle: https://www.handelsregister.de (Amtsgericht Tostedt HRB 202275 Eintrag vom 13.09.2010)


----------



## dvill (25 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Es heißt, die Erpresserschreiben machen die Runde, das Beutekonto wird von der Sparkasse Leipzig gestellt.

Da stellt sich eine spannende Frage: Wem gehört das Konto, der GmbH in Deutschland oder der Firma auf den Seychellen?

Die "Kunden" zahlen auf eine "Rechnung" der Firma auf den Seychellen. Der gehört also das Geld, wenn überhaupt.

Die deutsche GmbH ist nicht in Besitz der Forderung und hat keinen Anspruch auf das Geld. Die Sparkasse Leipzig müsste also das Geld einfrieren und auf einen legitimierten Vertreter der Firma von den Seychellen warten.

Das kann lange dauern ...

Zum Geldwaschen wird sich die Sparkasse Leipzig hoffentlich nicht hergeben.


----------



## BerlinKatha (25 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

also ich habe heute früh erst eine schicke rechnugn bekommen und mich im internet informieren wollen was ich da nu machen soll, weil ioch rein gar nichts angeklickt habe, geschweige denn meine daten und anschriften angegeben hätte. ich solle binnen 10tage 96€ zahlen. aber weder ein ansprechpartner oder dasd wort "vertragsabschluss" fällt, nur irgendwas mit anmeldung und bla. auch nich was ich angeblich nutze, wofür ich logischerweise ja zahlen sollte. 

vielleicht kann mir jemand mal paar tips geben?! vor 2jahren is mir sowas mal passiert, da war man jünger und hatte schiss u hat gezahlt. das soll nich nochmal vorkommen....

würde mich um antwort freuen!

gruß katharina


----------



## Hippo (25 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Es riecht nach Abo-Falle  (ich gehe davon aus daß es sich auch um web-downloads.net handelt)

Die Kurzfassung der Antwort ist:
Zurücklehnen und nichts tun und es wird nichts passieren außer daß Du mit weiteren Mahnpupsen unterschiedlicher Dringlichkeit zugepupst wirst.
Da gibt es dann zwei Alternativen, nämlich den Übelkübel Deines PC (Papierkorb) oder die Wertstofftonne
In den ganzen Jahren in denen dieses Forum besteht und da zitiere ich die alten Hasen hier hat es noch keinen realistischen überprüfbaren Mahnbescheid zu einer Abofalle gegeben.
1. kostet der Geld das wenn widersprochen wird verloren ist wenn nicht danach ein Prozeß geführt UND gewonnen wird und das ist 2. noch weniger passiert als ein Mahnbescheid. 
(Link zum Mahnbescheid in meiner Signatur). Denn nur bei diesem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid müßtest Du tatsächlich reagieren und widersprechen.
Aber wie schreibt da ein anderer erfahrener Forist: "Bevor da ein Mahnbescheid kommt wachsen Ananas am Südpol" oder so ähnlich ...
Lies Dir zur Beruhigung mal die Links in der Signatur durch und Du wirst erkennen daß Panik überhaupt nicht angebracht ist
LG Hippo


----------



## dvill (25 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



BerlinKatha schrieb:


> vielleicht kann mir jemand mal paar tips geben?!


Bei diesem schwachsinnigen Mahndrohgetöse passiert seit Jahren nichts wirklich.

Die Schreiben sind in diesem besonderen Fall sicher aufschlussreich.

Kannst Du es anonymisiert hier reinstellen?


----------



## BerlinKatha (25 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

hatte ich anscheind vergessen zu erwähnen, ja es handelt sich um web-downloads.net...danke für die recht aufheiternte mail^^ das mit dem zugepupst werden will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, aber ich weiss worauf du hinaus willst  super sache.
ja dannw erde ich einfach mal gucken, was für süße mails ich noch von denen bekomme^^ danke sehr

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:47:37 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:42:15 ----------

Rechnung vom 25.10.2010

[noparse]Sehr geehrter Herr Katharina ......,

wir danken für Ihre Anmeldung und stellen Ihnen hierfür den nachfolgenden Betrag in Rechnung:

Leistung: Jahreszugang zu www.web-downloads.net
Kosten: 8,00 EUR monatlich, zahlbar 12 Monate im Voraus

Betrag: 96,00 EUR

Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag in Höhe von 96,00 EUR innerhalb von
10 Tagen nach Rechnungserhalt auf unser unten genanntes Konto.

Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck unbedingt Ihre RechnungsNr. an und als Kontoinhaber die
ESTESA GmbH an, damit wir Ihre Zahlung korrekt zuordnen können.

Kontoinhaber:
ESTESA GmbH

Sparkasse Leipzig
BLZ:        860 555 92
Konto:      110 088 0174

IBAN:       DE27 8605 5592 1100 8801 74
SWIFT/BIC:  WELA DE 8L


Im Mailanhang finden Sie Ihre Rechnung im PDF-Format.
Zum Öffnen der PDF-Datei benötigen Sie den kostenlosen Acrobat Reader:
http://www.adobe.de/products/acrobat/readstep2.html


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

ESTESA GmbH
Web-Downloads.net

Sollten Sie Fragen zur Rechnung haben so kontaktieren Sie bitte unser Support-Team.

Nähere Informationen zum Betreiber:
http://www.web-downloads.net/1imprint.php [/noparse]


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



BerlinKatha schrieb:


> Rechnung vom 25.10.2010
> 
> Sehr geehrter *Herr* Katharina ......,
> 
> wir danken für Ihre Anmeldung und stellen Ihnen hierfür den nachfolgenden Betrag in Rechnung:



Innnnnteressant ..... 

Aber ansonsten der Standard-Erstpups.
Wird sich nicht viel am Text ändern außer die Gage wird steigen.
Dann werden sie Ratenzahlung *) anbieten
Dann werden sie Ratenzahlung mit Zinsnachlaß anbieten
Dann werden sie wenn nicht ratengezahlt wird den Vorgang in die Prozeßabteilung abgeben
Und wenn sie bis dahin nicht gestorben sind pupsen sie immer noch


*) eine Ratenzahlung darf man unter keinen Umständen annehmen, das bedeutet daß man die Forderung anerkennt.


----------



## BerlinKatha (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

hahahaa klasse...mensch ein lacher am abend^^ super sache...

zuvor hatte ich im blog gelesen, dass eine person skype runterladen wollte..das wollte ich auch vor einigen tagen...hm vlt liegts daran!


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Ja *Herr *Katharina,
daran kanns liegen, das ist ja der Trick genau wie bei open-download.
Die bieten Freeware zum Download an und mit dem Wissen daß die Software ja nix kostet ...
... nur werden die Opfer nicht hellhörig wenn bei Freeware bis hin fast zur Schuhgröße die persönlichen Daten abgefragt werden - und schon schnappt die Falle zu


----------



## BerlinKatha (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

okay...steck ich jetz nu in der falle???


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

*Herr* Katharina ...
[ir]
*gehen Sie ins Gefängnis,
gehen Sie nicht über LOS
Ziehen Sie keine 4000 Mark ein
Lesen Sie die Antworten auf Ihre Ursprungsfrage noch mal*
[/ir]

Ne, außer Du läßt Dich verrückt machen und beteiligst Dich mit einer erneuten Zahlung freiwillig an der nächsten Tankfüllung für den Mahnpupsferrari


----------



## BerlinKatha (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

haha ja nee denke eher nicht danke sehr^^

aber monopoly habe ich immer sehr gerne gespielt^^


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (26 Oktober 2010)

*web-downloads.net*



BerlinKatha schrieb:


> web-downloads.net schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ESTESA  GmbH


Was ist das für ein Spinner? 





> Estesa GmbH
> Global Gateway 2478
> Rue De La Perle, Providence,  Mahe
> Republic of Seychelles
> ...


Seit wann gibt es auf den Seychellen  GmbH? 

Oder hat folgende Firma was mit der Sache zu tun: 





			
				AG Tostedt schrieb:
			
		

> ESTESA GmbH
> 
> Sitz: Buxtehude
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Wäre schon möglich. Das Bankkonto, auf das überwiesen werden soll, liegt schließlich in Leipzig.

Die merkwürdigen Umstände wären es auch mal wert, dass das Finanzamt einmal den steuerrechtlichen Dingen hier auf den Grund ginge.

Die Bundesrepublik hat derzeit mit den Seychellen kein DBA (Doppelbesteuerungsabkommen). Die Seychellen sind eine Offshore-Nullsteueroase.

In allen diesen Fällen sogenannter Nullsteueroasen ohne DBA sieht die Sache steuerrechtlich so aus, dass im Zweifel der „mutmaßlich Steuerflüchtige“ beweisen muss, dass eine Auslandskonstruktion nicht allein der
Steuerumgehung dient (es gibt also eine Umkehr der Beweislast bei Nicht-DBA-Sachverhalten), dass es sich also nicht um eine zwischengeschaltete Offshore-Firma handelt, die einzig dem Zweck dient, das inländische Besteuerungsrecht rechtswidrig in ein anderes Land zu verlagern.

Angesichts einer angegebenen* deutschen GmbH*, und angesichts der Tatsache, dass ein deutsches Bankkonto in Leipzig existiert, ist aber dringend anzunehmen, dass eine *deutsche Betriebsstätte* existiert. 

Und immer dann werden die Finanzämter meistens hellhörig.


----------



## Stefmatt (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo an Alle,

auch ich habe wie Katharina am 25.10.2010 gegen 9.44 Uhr eine gleichlautende "Rechnung" für eine angebliche Anmeldung per mail erhalten. Ich kann mich ebenfalls nicht erinnern, einen Vertrag mit der besagten "Web-downloads.net" abgeschlossen zu haben. Habe die mail mit entsprechendem Vermerk zurückgesandt, dass nie ein Vertrag meinerseits zustande kam und die Forderung daher zurückgewiesen wird. 
Mir ist nur suspekt, wie die an meine Adressdaten gekommen sind.

Viele Grüsse
M.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Stefmatt schrieb:


> Mir ist nur suspekt, wie die an meine Adressdaten gekommen sind.



Wahrscheinlich so, wie die Jungfrau zum Kind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Adressen lassen sich prinzipiell kaufen. Möglich ist aber auch, dass sich ein Fremder unter Missbrauch Deiner Daten da angemeldet hat.

Ist aber letzten Endes alles nicht Dein Problem.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> ....dann werden die Finanzämter meistens hellhörig.


Und nicht nur das! Finanzämter müssen jeden Hinweis verfolgen und zuständig für Buxtehude ist das von Stade:


> Finanzamt Stade
> Harburger Straße 113
> 21680 Stade
> 
> Fax: 04141-536-499


----------



## BerlinKatha (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

na gut ich werde erstmal abwarten denke ich....


----------



## Heinzelmann (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Angesichts einer angegebenen* deutschen GmbH*, und angesichts der Tatsache, dass ein deutsches Bankkonto in Leipzig existiert, ist aber dringend anzunehmen, dass eine *deutsche Betriebsstätte* existiert.
> 
> Und immer dann werden die Finanzämter meistens hellhörig.



Interessant in dem Zusammenhang auch die Tatsache, dass keine MWSt. ausgewiesen wird. Spätestens da sollten die Finanzämter bei entsprechenden Hinweisen Blut lecken.


----------



## Wolke1808 (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hey Ihr lieben,
kurze info zu meinem problem. 
habe eben etwas hier rumgestöbert u genau meinen gleichen fall wiedergefunden. habe mir kürzlich skyp runtergeladen u bin leider auch auf diese abzocke reingefallen 
anliegend meine rechnung:


> --------------------------------------------------------
> [noparse]
> Rechnung vom 25.10.2010
> 
> ...


 
---------------------------------------------------------------

daraufhin habe ich denen gleich eine böse email zurück geschrieben, das ich nichts bezahle bla bla bla...

daraufhin kam folgendes zurück:



> [noparse]Sehr geehrte Frau ....,
> 
> wir haben Ihre E-Mail erhalten und möchten uns diesbezüglich an Sie wenden.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------

eben habe ich denen wieder zurück geschrieben das sie auf ihr geld lange warten können u ich nichts bezahlen werde !!!

was soll ich jetzt tun ? 

warten ? 

glg


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Diesen >Text < lesen und Dich gemütlich zurücklehnen. 
Wenn Du dann immer noch nicht beruhigt bist blätter mal ein paar Seiten im Thread zurück und lies Dir die Beiträge durch.
Bevor da Schlimmes passiert wachsen Ananas am Südpol wie ein alter Haudegen hier immer schreibt.
Sollte der höchst unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten daß die außer Mahnpupsen doch einen echten Mahnbescheid loslassen sollten dann widersprich dem einfach und die Mahnwälte sind soweit wie vorher.
Dann müßten sie klagen, aber dann wachsen auch Bananen am Nordpol


----------



## Goblin (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> eben habe ich denen wieder zurück geschrieben


 
Sagst du einem kläffenden Köter auch dass er damit aufhören soll oder gehst du einfach weiter ?! Den Abzockern juckt es nicht was ma ihnen schreibt. Es kommt immer wieder der gleiche Müll zurück. Das sind alles Mailroboter und vorgefertigte Texte


----------



## dvill (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Wolke1808 schrieb:


> > Betrag: 96,00 EUR
> >
> > Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag in Höhe von 96,00 EUR innerhalb von
> > 10 Tagen nach Rechnungserhalt auf unser unten genanntes Konto.
> > ...





Skippa schrieb:


> > Betrag: 96,00 EUR
> >
> > Der Bruttobetrag beinhaltet die geltende gesetzliche MwSt.
> >
> > ...


Der Textautomat spielt die gleiche Schmierenkomödie. Nur die MwSt. versackt nun anscheinend  in Afrika.


----------



## Heinzelmann (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Das riecht mir mehr nach einem Trittbrettfahrer, als nach der Wiederauferstehung der Media Intense. Der Trittbrettfahrer wird zunächst mal das Problem bekommen, bzw. bereits haben, seiner Spk. Leipzig erklären zu müssen, welches Firmenkonstrukt dem ganzen unterlegt ist. Denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er für die auf den Seychellen registrierte "GmbH" ein Konto bekommen hat. Also wird im Zweifel irgend eine UG/Ltd. der eigentlich Kontoinhaber sein, wenngleich die Rechnungen auf die GmbH aufgemacht sind.


----------



## viktoria1982 (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo,

ich habe so ziemlich den selben Schirftverkehr bekommen wie die anderen oben und nach Rücksprache mit meinem Bruder ein letztes Mal geantwortet.

Daraufhin habe ich diese Antwort bekommen:



> wir haben Ihre E-Mail erhalten und möchten uns diesbezüglich an Sie wenden.
> 
> Wir weisen darauf hin, dass am 02.10.2010 mit Ihrer E-Mail-Adresse
> () eine Anmeldung stattfand.
> ...



Tja, diese MAil habe ich nun nicht mehr - wusste ja bei der Anmeldung nicht das das kostenpflichtig ist.

Und nun??????

Bitte nochmal Hilfe.

:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Für was brauchst Du Hilfe?

Die einzigen, die da Hilfe und Beistand bräuchten, wären die Klabauterabzocker. Weil Du nämlich bisher nicht gezahlt hast. Und weil Du auch künftig nicht zahlen wirst. Und weil die nicht das geringste dagegen machen können. 

Denn - wenn doch das Angebot der Klabautermänner angeblich "...rechtlich mit völlig korrekten Mitteln..." zugeht, wieso sind sie dann nicht längst vor Gericht gezogen? Und wieso werden die vielen Hunderttausenden, die bei solchen lächerlichen Abzockfallen nicht zahlen und auch nicht reagieren, nicht allesamt verklagt? Da müsste es doch Mahnbescheide und Prozesse nur so hageln.

Ist aber alles nicht der Fall. Die Klabautermänner haben in Wirklichkeit an einer gerichtlichen Klärung überhaupt kein Interesse. Die sind mit den 10 % Angstzahlern zufrieden, die sich von dem albernen Drohgepupse einschüchtern lassen und zahlen.

Was dabei rumkommt, wenn man (völlig unnötigerweise...) eine Brieffreundschaft mit den Klabautermännern anfängt, weißt Du ja jetzt. Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.
Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Das alberne Abzockergeschreibsel ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Forderung unberechtigt ist (§ 1 Abs. 6 PAngV, § 312c i.V.m. Art. 246 EGBGB, überraschende Klausel nach § 305c BGB, Verstoß gegen Treu und Glauben nach § 307 BGB, Einigungsmangel nach § 155 BGB). Ein wirksamer Vertrag kommt bei diesen Kostenfallen nicht zustande, dazu gibt es etliche Gerichtsurteile.
FAQ: Verhalten bei "Gratis"-Abo-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki

Man kann sich also ganz entspannt zurücklehnen. Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## viktoria1982 (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Vielen Dank - werde mir deinen Beitrag speichern und immer wenn mir dann die Muffe geht durchlesen. :-D


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Re: web-downloads.net: Wie kann man diesen Gaunern mit dieser angeblichen GmbH auf den Seychellen das Handwerk legen? - Earth-Hilfe


> Am nächsten Tag erhielt ich ganz happige und unverschämt formulierte Rück-e-mail, dass angeblich alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht - falls ich die Rechnung nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen bezahle, werde ich es angeblich mit einem Inkasso-Büro zu tun bekommen.


Wer da mal den Inkassokasper geben wird?


----------



## mahlzeit4 (1 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Stefmatt schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> auch ich habe wie Katharina am 25.10.2010 gegen 9.44 Uhr eine gleichlautende "Rechnung" für eine angebliche Anmeldung per mail erhalten. Ich kann mich ebenfalls nicht erinnern, einen Vertrag mit der besagten "Web-downloads.net" abgeschlossen zu haben. Habe die mail mit entsprechendem Vermerk zurückgesandt, dass nie ein Vertrag meinerseits zustande kam und die Forderung daher zurückgewiesen wird.
> Mir ist nur suspekt, wie die an meine Adressdaten gekommen sind.
> ...


 



Hallo, sicherlich kannst du dich nicht erinnern das du dich bei "web-downloads-net" registriert hast, es liegt daran das du dich auch höchstwahrscheinlich nicht dort registriert hast! Jeder der sich darüber wundert, hat bestimmt das Chatprogramm Skype? nun habe ich entdeckt dass diese Betrüger sich die persönlichen Daten einfach von Skype geholt haben. Ich weis nicht wie die das gemacht haben aber ich vermute das, wenn man über web-downloads-net sich Skype holt und sich dann bei Skype registriert werden sofort die Daten gleichzeitig an den web-downloads-net übermittelt!? Ich hoffe dass ich mit meinem Beitrag einwenig helfen konnte.


----------



## dvill (1 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Die Vermutung ist unzutreffend.

Das Geschäft der Einschüchterung und Erpressung funktioniert auch mit Open Office und anderen Nicht-Netzwerkprogrammen.

Es gibt genügend frei verfügbare Datenbanken mit Daten von Allzeit-Anmeldungswütigen. Daten-Phishing geht viel einfacher.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



mahlzeit4 schrieb:


> nun habe ich entdeckt dass diese Betrüger sich die persönlichen Daten einfach von Skype geholt haben.



 Von den hunderttausenden  anmeldungswütigen Googleadsensewerbungsanklickern 
dürfte weniger als ein Prozent überhaupt von der Existenz von Skype wissen.

Hier steht  wie es zum allergrößten Teil funktioniert >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html
Der Rest klickt Pop Up Werbung an


----------



## WOLFSSPINNE (1 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> Sehr geehrter Herr .........,
> 
> 
> wir danken für Ihre Anmeldung und stellen Ihnen hierfür den nachfolgenden Betrag in Rechnung:
> ...



leider hab ich mich da wirklich angemeldet , weiß nicht wie ich so doof sein konnte , eigentlich achte ich immer auf sowas.Wenn ich jetzt auf die seite gehe ist es eigentlich auch nicht zu übersehen.
Vorallem bin ich schon in Privatinsolvenz, nun hab ich Angst das durch Inkasso ich da Probleme bekommen könnte.

Kann ich die Anmeldung noch wiedersprechen obwohl es schon 14 Tage her ist?
ich wollte mir an dem Tag skype runterladen hab ich auch getan allerdings auf einer anderen seite , also habe da nix runtergeladen.....

das liest sich hier so leicht "nix machen und abwarten" aber genau durch so einen scheiß bin ich ja Insolvenz da ich sowas meisstens liegen gelassen habe.Seitdem achte ich immer drauf, weiß echt nicht wie mir das passieren konnte.


----------



## Goblin (1 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> Wenn ich jetzt auf die seite gehe ist es eigentlich auch nicht zu übersehen


 
Simpler Trick

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html



> nun hab ich Angst das durch Inkasso ich da Probleme bekommen könnte


 
Alberner Mahnmüll ist kein Problem. Mülltonnen und Spamfilter helfen da sicher und schnell. Bei Tausenden von Betroffenen ist nicht mehr passiert wie das hier

Stories zum Schmunzeln

Auch mal das hier lesen http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/inkassofirmen-und-ihre-drohungen/


----------



## Hippo (1 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Ok, Du hast recht daß man durch "liegenlassen" echter Forderungen ganz schön tief in die Sch.... kommen kann. Insofern ist aus Deiner Vita heraus Deine Skepsis verständlich. 
Ich entnehme Deinem Post aber auch daß Du Dich hier schon eingelesen hast.
Insofern - vertraue der Kompetenz der alten Hasen hier denen nichts dran liegt mit ihrem Rat einen noch tiefer reinzutunken.
Die Ratschläge - speziell der mit dem zurücklehnen und den Herrgott einen guten Mann sein zu lassen - in diesem Fall ist es das einzig richtige Verhalten und wird auch Deine Situation auch in keinster Weise verschlimmern.
Eine unberechtigte Forderung aus einer Abofalle wird durch die Mahnpupse egal wie paragraphenmäßig die auch schön drohend formuliert sind nicht berechtigter.
Also - laß Dich von DIESEN (und nur diesen) Mahnpupsern kreuz- wahl- oder leihweise und kümmere Dich um Deine echten Sorgen
Kopf hoch

Hippo


----------



## WOLFSSPINNE (1 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Danke für die schnellen antworten, klar hab mir alles hierzu durchgelesen.
Trotzdem bleiben einem da zweifel, vorallem weil endlich mal alles gut läuft bei mir und nu schon wieder so ein sch....


----------



## Hippo (1 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Ne laß mal stecken (die Zweifel)
Wie schreibt einer der alten Hasen hier immer - bevor zu so einer Forderung ein Mahnbescheid kommt wachsen Ananas am Südpol. Und bevor sie dann noch eingeklagt wird gibts Ananasplantagen am Nordpol.
In dem Forum und der Seite stecken jahrelange Erfahrungen mit solchen Leuten. Und nix hat sich bisher in den Jahren getan daß die Mahnwälte so eine Forderung eingeklagt hätten.
Wenn es Dich beruhigen sollte, drucke Dir die verlinkten Seiten unten in meiner Signatur aus und geh damit zu Deinem Insolvenzverwalter beichten. Dann bist Du was Deine Inso-Situation angeht auf der sicheren Seite - wobei ich persönlich das nicht für notwendig halte


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



WOLFSSPINNE schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleiben einem da zweifel, vorallem weil endlich mal alles gut läuft bei mir und nu schon wieder so ein sch....


Also - vor den "Heiapopeias" aus den Seychellen und ihrem Leipziger Briefkasten musst du nun wirklich keine Angst haben. Die tun dir nichts - diese "ehrbaren Geschäftsleute" wollen nur drohen, nötigen, erpressen, sonst nichts weiter!

Und wenn man sich nicht erpressen läßt, kann man seine Kohle behalten!

Übrigens: Interessanter Report über die Verbindungen im deutschen Abzock(un)wesen....


----------



## Stefmatt (2 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo,
hat überhaupt jemand eine "Bestätigungsmail" mit Registriermöglichkeit erhalten? Bei mir ging eine solche nie ein. Stattdessen (auf mein Widerspruch gegen diese Forderung) ein Hinweis darauf, dass ich mich angeblich am 09. Oktober angemeldet und die Vertragsbedingungen akzeptiert hätte. Da ich die "Rechnung" jedoch erst - pünktlich nach Ablauf der Widerspruchsfrist - am 25. Oktober erhalten habe, ist natürlich auch keine Widerspruchsmöglichkeit mehr vorhanden. 
Ich lasse diese Sache jetzt ruhen - auch dank der vielen hilfreichen Erfahrungsberichte anderer - und werde keinesfalls irgendetwas bezahlen. 
Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum solchen Machenschaften v. S. unserer lieben Regierung nicht ein für alle Mal die Grundlage entzogen wird und sich noch immer Kreditinstitute finden, welche so etwas indirekt durch Inlandskonten unterstützen.


----------



## technofreak (2 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Stefmatt schrieb:


> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum solchen Machenschaften v. S. unserer lieben Regierung nicht ein für alle Mal die Grundlage entzogen wird


Weil Deutschland  mit Abstand das  abzockerfreundlichste  Land weltweit ist
>> Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.



Stefmatt schrieb:


> und sich noch immer Kreditinstitute finden, welche so etwas indirekt durch Inlandskonten unterstützen.


 "pecunia non olet" aber dem kann man abhelfen 
>>http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html


----------



## Heinzelmann (2 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Stefmatt schrieb:


> ....und sich noch immer Kreditinstitute finden, welche so etwas indirekt durch Inlandskonten unterstützen.



Meine Erfahrung mit dem sogenannten Kontobashing oder Kontoklatschen ist die, dass kein deutsches Kreditinstitut mit dieser Masche in Verbindung gebracht werden möchte. Die Privatbanken unterhalten sogar einen institutsübergreifenden Ausschuss, der sich mit dem Problem befasst. Die Abzocker reagierten darauf, indem sie bei kleineren Volksbanken und Sparkassen Konten auf Vorrat eröffnen. Aber auch hier zeigt die Erfahrung, dass diese Institute auf Hinweis sofort mit der Kontoklatsche reagieren.

Einziges "Problemkind" in dem Zusammenhang ist die Wirecard Bank AG, die sich neuerdings aber hochnotpeinliche Befragungen von Seiten der BaFin diesbezüglich unterziehen muss. 

Es war im Gefolge dessen zu beobachten, dass die Abzocker ihre Rechnungs- und Mahnläufe dem Lebenszyklus ihrer Bankkonten angepasst haben. 

Also getrost die Bank anschreiben und dann sollte es das gewesen sein mit dem Bankkonto.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Heinzelmann schrieb:


> Einziges "Problemkind" in dem Zusammenhang ist die Wirecard Bank AG,


Aus   gut informierten Kreisen verlautet, dass wirecard ebenfalls die Konten kündigt bzw gekündigt hat. 

Hab in letzter  Zeit weder hier noch in anderen Foren/Blogs/Medienberichten  wirecard als Zielbank genannt  gesehen.


----------



## Heinzelmann (2 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Aus   gut informierten Kreisen verlautet, dass wirecard ebenfalls die Konten kündigt bzw gekündigt hat.
> 
> Hab in letzter  Zeit weder hier noch in anderen Foren/Blogs/Medienberichten  wirecard als Zielbank genannt  gesehen.



Habe ich mir fast gedacht gehabt, weil z.B. es zB. um die DOZ Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH zur Zeit recht ruhig geworden ist und auch Webtains momentan kontolos dazustehen scheint.

Offensichtlich hat es doch was gebracht, die BaFin auf das "Problemkind" Wirecard Bank AG aufmerksam gemacht zu haben.


----------



## WOLFSSPINNE (2 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Ich habe ne Bestätigungsmail erhalten nach der Anmeldung, habe sie auch noch gefunden.Deshalb mach ich mir doch solche sorgen weil ich mich ja wirklich angemeldet habe, aber ich lass es jetzt erstmal ruhen und warte ab was noch kommt


----------



## Goblin (2 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> Deshalb mach ich mir doch solche sorgen weil ich mich ja wirklich angemeldet habe


 
Hättest du dich auch angemeldet wenn du den Kostenhinweis gesehen hättest ?

Der Mahnmüll kommt auch wenn man den Link in der Bestätigungsmail nicht angeklickt hat,oder die Mail erst gar nicht erhalten hat. Es haben schon Leute Mahnungen erhalten die gar kein PC bzw Internet haben



> ich lass es jetzt erstmal ruhen und warte ab was noch kommt


 
Das wird kommen,mehr nicht

Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Hippo (2 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



WOLFSSPINNE schrieb:


> ...Deshalb mach ich mir doch solche sorgen weil ich mich ja wirklich angemeldet habe, aber ich lass es jetzt erstmal ruhen und warte ab was noch kommt



Guuuuuute Idee, sonst kommt das Hippo und klemmt Dir das Internet ab bevor Du dem Mahnwalt Blödsinn schreibst.
Junge KEEP COOL !!!


----------



## WOLFSSPINNE (2 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> Hättest du dich auch angemeldet wenn du den Kostenhinweis gesehen hättest ?



na mit Sicherheit nicht , jetzt sehe ich den ja auch sofort.....
aber wie gesagt erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken :roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



WOLFSSPINNE schrieb:


> jetzt sehe ich den ja auch sofort.....


Den sehen alle erst  hinterher >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Darf ich nochmals auf mein Posting verweisen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/325585-post53.html

Und auf die interessanten Recherchen von Abzocknews.de:
Warnung vor neuen (alten) Freeware-Abzockern | Abzocknews.de

Und last not least auf die Empfehlungen der Verbraucherzentrale:
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | World Wide Nepp

Damit ist wohl alles gesagt, und jedes Grübeln und Nachdenken wird so überflüssig wie ein Kropf!



			
				Verbraucherzentrale schrieb:
			
		

> *Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?
> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*



Interessant wird es erst wieder, wenn sich der Inkassobutzen der Estesa meldet - alle sind gespannt, wer das Mahn-, Droh- und Nötigungsgeschäft übernehmen wird. Dazu kursieren bereits Wetten.....


----------



## bernhard (3 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Interessant für Szenebeobachter.

Für Empfänger von schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben ändert sich so oder so nichts.

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Nachrichten per Mail oder Post mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten von nicht nachvollziehbaren Absendern sind Müll. Punkt.


----------



## slevin88 (3 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

habe ja bereits gepostet das ich mich bei net-downloads.net ausversehen angemeldet hab.

habe gestern ne email geschrieben in der ich ausdrücklich vom vertrag zurücktrete und die 14 tägige gesetzliche kündigungsfrist erwähnt.

heute kam dann die email dass der rücktritt akzeptiert wurde! :sun:
also wer es rechtzeitig merkt... am besten garnicht warten bis die mit ihren mahnverfahren anrücken, selbst dann auf keinen fall sofort bezahlen.


----------



## Goblin (3 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> heute kam dann die email dass der rücktritt akzeptiert wurde!


 
Zu welchem Termin,wenn ich fragen darf ?



> in der ich ausdrücklich vom vertrag zurücktrete



Sowas kann gefährlich nach hinten los gehen,wenn man nicht genau darauf achtet was man schreibt. Ein Vertrag den es nicht gibt kann man nicht kündigen oder widerrufen


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



slevin88 schrieb:


> habe ja bereits gepostet das ich mich bei net-downloads.net ausversehen angemeldet hab.


Niemand der bei Verstand  ist, meldet sich absichtlich und bewußt  bei einer Seite an,
 bei der man für kostenloses  zahlen soll 
Was die Schreibselei betrifft: die ist so überflüssig wie ein Kropf
Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## slevin88 (4 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> ****Sowas kann gefährlich nach hinten los gehen,wenn man nicht genau darauf  achtet was man schreibt. Ein Vertrag den es nicht gibt kann man nicht  kündigen oder widerrufen***



in meinem fall ging es dabei um einen fiktiven vertrag weil ich davor angab das sich jemand anderes mit meiner email dort angemeldet hat

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 01:42:58 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 01:33:37 ----------

es ging mir übrigenz schonmal so. ich bekam nen brief von einem inkasso büro mit ner imensen summe. hab darauf ne email an das inkasso unternehmen geschrieben, ob sie überhaupt wissen das sie für ne betrüger firma arbeiten. hab nie wieder was von ihnen gehört, was eben genau das bestätigt was hier besprochen wird. würde allerdings keinem empfehlen so vorzugehen


----------



## Goblin (4 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> würde allerdings keinem empfehlen so vorzugehen


 
Wer nichts macht,kann auch nichts falsch machen. Einen nachvollziehbaren Grund Brieffreundschaften mit Mailrobotern konnte ich auch in anderen Foren sicht finden. Selbst viele Verbraucherzentralen oder Radneuerfinder können keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund für Geschreibsel liefern

Mails oder Briefe mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten gehören in die Tonne. Nutzlosanbieter sind an gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen gar nicht interessiert

Deren Job ist Mahnen,Drohen,Nötigen,Erpressen und dummes Zeug schreiben. Nichts von dem Angedrohten passiert wirklich. Die machen solange weiter bis aus Angst gezahlt wird. Selbst mit den zehn Prozent die aus Angst oder Unwissenheit zahlen wird ein Vermögen verdient



> weil ich davor angab das sich jemand anderes mit meiner email dort angemeldet hat



Dann wär es erst recht nicht Dein Problem. Sollen die gefälligst selber rausfinden wers war



> ich bekam nen brief von einem inkasso büro



Na und ? Mehr wie Mahnungen schreiben können die auch nicht


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> ich bekam nen brief von einem inkasso büro


Na und? (Von welchem Inkassobüro kam denn der Brief???)

Was meint ein Insider dazu?


> Tatsächlich hätten die Opfer, die aus allen Gesellschaftsschichten kommen, nicht viel zu befürchten, weiß auch Aussteiger A.: "Wir hätten niemals versucht, einen säumigen Zahler tatsächlich zu verklagen. Die Gefahr ist zu groß, dass das Verfahren zu unseren Ungunsten ausgeht und das Urteil andere Kunden darin bestärkt, nicht zu zahlen", sagt er. "Der letzte Schritt unsererseits ist das Inkassoschreiben. Danach geben wir auf."


----------



## Stefmatt (4 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo Wolfspinne,

wie ich schon erwähnte, habe ich *NIE eine Bestätigungsmail *mit Registrierungslink bekommen und trotzdem jetzt die Rechnung präsentiert bekommen. 
Habe in den letzten Tagen mit mehreren Betroffenen (auch von anderen Institutionen via Internet über den Tisch gezogenen) gesprochen. (Gewinnspiele, Nachbarschaftspost, Ahnenforschung, etc.), welche ebenfalls kurz danach Rechnungen erhielten. In *allen *Fällen blieb es bei der "heissen" Luft. Mein Vater hat bei einer Ahnungsforschungsseite unseren Nachnamen untersuchen lassen. Eineinhalb Jahre Post vom Anwalt, böse Schreiben von meinem Vater, nach zwei Jahren endlich Ruhe und nichts passiert. Ein guter Freund von uns hat bei einer versteckt kostenpflichtigen Gewinnhotline mitgemacht, wo er seit dreieinhalb Jahren Post vom Inkassobüro erhält. Der Anwalt unseres Bekannten hat diese Herrschaften einmal angeschrieben und empfohlen, künftigen Schriftsatz einfach zu ignorieren. Passieren tut gar nichts, die Inkassoschreiben werden ungeöffnet auf den Haufen geworfen. 
Beruhigend ist doch, dass es zigtausend Betroffene gibt, die Masche immer dieselbe ist und die unseriösen Betreiber auf Dauer ins Leere laufen lässt.

Grüsse M.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Stefmatt schrieb:


> Beruhigend ist doch, dass es zigtausend Betroffene gibt, die Masche immer dieselbe ist und die unseriösen Betreiber auf Dauer ins Leere laufen lässt.


Für gerade beruhigend halte ich es nicht, dass Deutschland das Abzockerparadies NR 1 der Welt ist 
>> Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.
Für Ferraris mag es nicht mehr reichen, aber für Daimler der Oberklasse noch allemal 



slevin88 schrieb:


> ich bekam nen brief von einem inkasso büro mit ner imensen summe.


Inkassobüros sind bezahlte Schreibknechte , die nichts  dürfen außer  kläffen
Zähne zum Beißen haben sie nicht 
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## bernhard (4 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Wenn es denn überhaupt ein Inkassobüro war.

Vielleicht war es nur das böse Krokodil, das den Kasper beißen will, um den Kindern Angst zu machen.

Oder der böse Räuber mit dem Sack.

Wer kann das wissen?

Die Briefkästen sind immer anonym, gemietete Büro leer, echte Menschen werden niemals gesehen. Virtuelle Banditen eben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

"Sie sind doch der Geschäftsführer, Herr M.!" "Nein, mein Name ist Schmitt, ich arbeite hier"...:-D
(Dialog aus dem (unverpixelten) Stern.tv-Video )


----------



## Goblin (4 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Wann kommt endlich mal ein Staatsanwalt der genug Eier in der Hose hat um Anklage zu erheben ?! Die Betreiber und Drahtzieher dieser Seiten sind alle namentlich bekannt !

Warum gehe ich eigentlich jeden Tag zur Arbeit wenn man mit staatlich gedultetem Be**** 3000 Euro am Tag "verdienen" kann ??

Es ist mir unbegreiflich :cry:


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Goblin schrieb:


> Es ist mir unbegreiflich :cry:


versteh es doch endlich: wirkliche Abhilfe   ist politisch nicht gewollt! 

Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.

Die operative Hektik  der Politik ist Ablenkungs- und  Alibiveranstaltung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Heinzelmann schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hat es doch was gebracht, die BaFin auf das "Problemkind" [edit] Bank AG aufmerksam gemacht zu haben.


Offensichtlich hat es doch was gebracht, die [edit] auf die "Problemseite" recht-frech.de aufmerksam gemacht zu haben.


> Fehler 404 - Nicht gefunden


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

War ja auch kaum noch zu übersehen ... >> Google


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Gott sei Dank gibts ja den Cache ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> War ja auch kaum noch zu übersehen ... >> Google


Das hebe ich mir auf. Eine wunderschöne Googleabfrage. 


> Ungefähr 16.600 Ergebnisse (0,06 Sekunden)


Sehr gut 
Das sind mehr Suchergebnisse als W* B* AG alleine 

ok, mit w* c* b* ag zusammen ist's gleichauf


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das hebe ich mir auf. Eine wunderschöne Googleabfrage.
> 
> Sehr gut
> Das sind mehr Suchergebnisse als W* B* AG alleine
> ...



War ja zu erwarten, dass es so kommt....


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Er wird auch lernen müssen, dass nicht alles geht.
Hat mich eh gewundert, dass wc nicht schneller zugeschlagen hat

Mit Polemik erreicht man oft das Gegenteil


----------



## dvill (5 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

So läuft das Textbausteine-Inkasso-Theater:

Google


----------



## Melli P. (5 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

jetzt komme ich auch noch zu diesem Thema.
Habe mir alles durchgelesen.Aber, hier mein Fall:

Ich  wollte mir ICQ herunterladen und war so in Hektik, dass ich nicht an  Pro7 kostenlos etc gedacht habe. Hab einfach ICQ eingegeben bei Google  und den erstbesten Link angeklickt.
Ich HABE mich bei  web-downloads.net angemeldet, ich habe die Registrierungsmail bestätigt  und war nur zu dumm, die AGB vorm bestätigen auch anzuklicken und zu  lesen.

Habe ich nun das Recht nicht zu zahlen?! Ich habe denen  nach Erhalt der Rechnung geschrieben, dass ich diesen Account nicht  eröffnet habe. Mein EMailkonto wurde gehackt usw. (stimmt ja aber  natürlich nicht)
Das 14 tägige Wiederrufsrecht ist abgelaufen.

Darauf  hin kam die allbekanntliche Erklärung, dass meine IP Adresse usw.  vorliegt und wenn ich tatsächlich durch dritte geschädigt wurde, müsse  ich mich an die Polizeit wenden und Anzeige wg. Unbekannt erstatten.

Ich  habe heute eine Mail an die geschickt, mit eindringlicher Bitte den  Accounts zu löschen (ich weiß, man soll keinen Schriftkrieg starten)  Aber da ich mich angemeldet habe UND bestätigt habe, bin ich doch leider  rechtlich verpflichtet zu zahlen???? Ich hätte nur die AGBs lesen  müssen.
Es steht da dick und fett drin...

Was nun? 

Bitte  antwortet mal mit ernstgemeinten Antworten, denn ich konnte hier  nirgendwo sehen, dass irgendjemand diese Bestätigungsmail bestätigt  hätte. somit liegt mein Fall vllt. etwas anders?

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Melli :cry:


----------



## Hippo (5 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Sorry Melli,
eine individuelle Rechtsberatung ist hier leider nicht möglich.
Es sollte Dir aber möglich sein mit den hier zu findenden Informationen zu einer Entscheidung zu kommen


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Melli P. schrieb:


> Ich hätte nur die AGBs lesen  müssen.


Hättest du nicht müssen
Kosten und Kostenpflichtigkeit haben deutlich auf den ersten Blick erkennbar zu sein 
gemäß einhelliger Rechtsprechung und nicht im Tiefkeller der AGB 
Das wissen die  Brüder ganz genau und lügen daher, dass die Schwarte knackt. 

Im Supermarkt geht man auch nicht ins Lager bzw Verwaltungsbüro  um Preise abzulesen...


----------



## Goblin (5 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> Darauf hin kam die allbekanntliche Erklärung, dass meine IP Adresse usw. vorliegt und wenn ich tatsächlich durch dritte geschädigt wurde, müsse ich mich an die Polizeit wenden und
> 
> Anzeige wg. Unbekannt erstatten


 
Völliger Unfug. Strafanzeige muss immer der Geschädigte erstatten. Du bist nicht geschädigt. Wenn der Anbieter die Eingabemaske nicht vor Falscheingaben sichert ist das sein Problem

Mit einer IP können die nichts anfangen. Die Realdaten dazu gibts nur bei schweren Straftaten

Du hast dich nicht angemeldet BASTA !

Für kommenden Mahnmüll gibts Mülltonnen und Spamfilter



> bin ich doch leider rechtlich verpflichtet zu zahlen????



Das hätten die wohl gerne


----------



## jupp11 (5 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Melli P. schrieb:


> Darauf  hin kam die allbekanntliche Erklärung, dass meine IP Adresse usw.  vorliegt und wenn ich tatsächlich durch dritte geschädigt wurde, müsse  ich mich an die Polizeit wenden und Anzeige wg. Unbekannt erstatten.



Gequirlter Müll >> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## drboe (5 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Melli P. schrieb:


> Ich HABE mich bei  web-downloads.net angemeldet, ich habe die Registrierungsmail bestätigt  und war nur zu dumm, die AGB vorm bestätigen auch anzuklicken und zu  lesen.


Ja und? Da will jemand gegenüber einem Endverbraucher das Recht der Seychellen durchsetzen und räumt nur widerwillig ein, dass auch die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen des Landes gelten in dem der User sitzt und die er nicht ausräumen kann, versteckt seine Preisangaben in den AGB und als Blabla getarnt rechts neben der Software-Beschreibung, nutzt die Infrastruktur von VCN Corp. / kolido.net, einem bekannten Schwarzhut, befindet sich mit dem angeblichen Firmensitz auf den Sychellen in "guter Gesellschaft" diverser Abzockfallen im Internet - die Hintermänner dürften aber in Deutschland leben - und betreibt eben auch nichts als eine weitere Abzockfalle für unbedarfte Internetuser. 

Egal, was die sich einfallen lassen, man muss da rein gar nichts befürchten, denn bei diesen Abofallen kommen regelmäßig keine rechtskräftigen Verträge zustande. Auch wenn es einige Handlanger unter den Anwälten gibt, die mit Drohungen einen Popanz angeblich berechtigter Forderungen aufbauen: man zahlt gar nichts. Es ist daher völlig überflüssig sich mit konstruierten Argumenten heraus reden zu wollen; man kommuniziert am Besten gar nicht mit denen, auch wenn die es immer wieder versuchen (das hört irgendwann auf). 

Sollte der sehr unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten, dass einer von deren Inkassofuzzis einen Mahnbescheid beantragt, widerspricht man dem einfach (ankreuzen und zurück an das Gericht). Das dürfte es dann spätestens gewesen sein, denn diese Ganoven werden den Teufel tun und von dem ergaunerten Geld einen aussichtslosen Prozess finanzieren. 

Und beim nächsten Mal bitte etwas vorsichtiger mit der Preisgabe persönlicher Informationen. Ich kenne beim Download von Freeware keinen seriösen Anbieter, der von Nutzer überhaupt Angaben verlangt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Melli P. (6 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

recht habt ihr mit den Daten, ich habe denen nicht meine Str. u. Hausnr. gegeben. Lediglich Vor- und Nachnamen + PLZ und Stadt. heisst Post können die mir erstmal nicht schicken.
Habe die eindringlich gebeten, meinen Account zu löschen (was unter normal Umständen ja nicht heisst, dass ich nicht zahle!) ich kann meinen Account jederzeit löschen wenn ich das will, selbst wenn der Vertag angeblich 2 Jahre Laufzeit habe, kann ich den Account auch jetzt schon löschen. 
Habe denen gechrieben, dass ich keinen Brief auf die Seychellen aufsetzen werde, die möchten mir einfach eine schriftliche Bestätigung der Löschung zuschicken (ich will ja nix von denen!) mann, das nervt.
Wer will der bekommt Krieg. Da bin ich kampfeslustig.
ich frag jetzt einmal meinen Anwalt, was der mir rät und damit Ende. ich lass mich nicht erpressen.

Schönes WE euch allen noch,

Melli


----------



## Goblin (6 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Bei Webseiten mit verschleierter Preisangabe kommt kein Rechtswirksamer Vertrag zustande. Wo kein Vertrag besteht muss auch nicht gekündigt,widerrufen oder sonst irgendwie Geschreibselt werden

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Nach ein paar schwachsinnigen Drohmails schläft die Sache von alleine ein

So geht es weiter
Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Hauptseite

Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten



> ich frag jetzt einmal meinen Anwalt,



Zum Mails löschen und nichts tun braucht man kein Anwalt



> Habe denen gechrieben



Wenn Du was schreiben willst,dann lieber sowas hier

http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30104/abofallehandwerklegenhtm.aspx


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Melli P. schrieb:


> Wer will der bekommt Krieg. Da bin ich kampfeslustig.


Schon mal versucht, einen  Pudding an die Wand zu nageln? Soviel zum Kampf
gegen Nutzlosbetreiber. Genau so  klebrig und  schwammig sind diese  Vereine, 
aber nichts was beunruhigen könnte. 

Den Gang zum Anwalt kannst du dir   sparen.


----------



## Stefmatt (10 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo und somit bin ich wohl die Erste, welche eine Mahnung erhalten hat. Inhalt derselben ist, dass ich einen "Haken"gesetzt habe und somit die Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptiert habe. Kann leider die Mail nicht veröffentlichen, weiss nicht wie. Ausserdem wird mir mit IP-Adresse und strafrechtlichen Verfolgungen gedroht, könnte (evtl. falsches Geburtsdatum) und Strafanzeige und blablabla.*.....*
*Mein Geburtsdatum wurde mit falschen Daten angegeben*, 
was für die Firma Estesa Anlass wäre, sollte es falsch sein, von einem Betrugsdelikt ausgeht, welches sich eine minderjährige Person zuschulden hat kommen lassen und ich dafür wohl verantwortlich wäre, da ich dieser minderjährigen Person meinen PC nicht hätte bereitstellen dürfen und daher die Estesa sich die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige vorhält und die Kosten ich natürlich zu tragen habe und ich freue mich schon auf den Knast.  Hoffe, ich habe es sinngemäss rübergebracht.

Grüsse


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Wir kennen das dumm-dämliche Nutzlosgeblubbere zur Genüge!

Wie rät die Verbraucherzentrale?


			
				Verbraucherzentrale schrieb:
			
		

> Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?
> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!


Das kann man nur noch bekräftigen!


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Stefmatt schrieb:


> Hallo und somit bin ich wohl die Erste, welche eine Mahnung erhalten hat.



Also wenn Du *das* glaubst hast Du noch keinen einzigen Thread hier auch nur ansatzweise gelesen.
Das Forum besteht seit mehr als 5 Jahren und "lebt" von Leuten die in Abofallen, Dialerrechnungen etc etc etc gerasselt sind


----------



## technofreak (11 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Stefmatt schrieb:


> Hallo und somit bin ich wohl die Erste, welche eine Mahnung erhalten hat.


grob geschätzt die 10-20000te bei dieser Seite.
 Insgesamt die 1-2 Millionste die Mahnbelästigungen  der Nutzlosbranche bekommen  hat.


Hippo schrieb:


> Das Forum besteht seit mehr als 5 Jahren


Das Forum besteht   seit über  *9 *Jahren. 
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de


> Registriert seit     09.08.*2001*



Die Dialerabzocke hatte  vor weit über 10 Jahren begonnen. Das Ende der Dialerära 
läutete den Beginn der  Nutzlosabzocke vor  weit über fünf Jahren ein. 

Bis die Glocken von jedermann gehört worden sind, wird wohl noch ein paar Jahre dauern...

PS: sonst gäbe es ja die Nutzlosabzocke wohl auch nicht mehr, denn solange verunsicherte und eingeschüchterte  Verbraucher bezahlen, wird diese Abzocke weiterleben
http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/world-wide-nepp.aspx



			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V. schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen:* Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben.*
> 
> Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören!
> Und warnen Sie Ihre Freunde und Bekannten, damit auch die nicht zahlen!


----------



## Stefmatt (11 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

OJE, ganz dickes Mißverständnis. Ich meinte nicht DIE ERSTE überhaupt sondern eine der ersten mit Mahnung von ESTESA GmbH. 
Mich schockt insbesondere der Inhalt dieser Mahnung, hier wird bereits bei der ersten Mahnung massiv gedroht. Angeblich liegt IP-Adresse vor, es wird mir mit Strafanzeige und evtl. Vorliegen eines Betrugsdelikts gedroht etc.

Gruss M.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Stefmatt schrieb:


> Mich schockt insbesondere der Inhalt dieser Mahnung, hier wird bereits bei der ersten Mahnung massiv gedroht. Angeblich liegt IP-Adresse vor, es wird mir mit Strafanzeige und evtl. Vorliegen eines Betrugsdelikts gedroht etc.


Das übliche Inkassodrohkasperletheater, das seit fünf Jahren auf dem Spielplan  steht
 mit immer neuen "gräuslicheren" Papprequisiten.  
In der Realität hat noch nie etwas davon stattgefunden.

Nichts über was es sich lohnt, auch nur drei Sekunden nachzudenken


----------



## munja2010 (11 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das immer noch, mit dem Quatsch Unerfahrene zur "freiwilligen" Zahlung zu pressen?
> 
> Lauert aktuell bei Google mit Bezahlwerbung für "earth".
> 
> http://web-downloads.net/



Die vorstehende Masche geht anscheinend munter weiter in Zusammenarbeit mit der Sparkasse Leipzig !


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



munja2010 schrieb:


> Die vorstehende Masche geht anscheinend munter weiter in Zusammenarbeit mit der Sparkasse Leipzig !



Dann man ran an die Bulleten >> Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen?
> ...
> Am besten können Sie den Gaunern in die Suppe spucken, wenn Sie dazu beitragen, dass deren Konto gekündigt und das Geld an die Absender zurück überwiesen wird.
> *
> ...


----------



## munja2010 (11 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ich höre schon die Drähte klappern...



Die Bank ist die Sparkasse Leipzig


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Es liegt an dir, deinen Teil dazu beizutragen, den Nutzlosbetreibern das Geschäfts zu vermiesen  .s.o


----------



## munja2010 (11 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Bei der jetzt tätigen Fa. ESTESA GmbH ([noparse]www.web-downloads.net[/noparse]) dürfte es sich um die Nachfolgeorgansation der vom LG Leipzig rechtskräftig auf Unterlassung verurteilten
"Zully-media GmbH Leipzig" (SMS-JETZT-SENDEN.DE) handeln.  Mit der Wirkung dass die Internetauftritte geändert wurden, aber alle Konditionen, Beträge,Laufzeit,Vorauszahlung beibehalten wurden. Also lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall nicht zu bezahlen.
Auch haben wir die Rechtsabteilung der Sparkasse Leipzig zur Überprüfung Ihrer Geschäftstätigkeit mit dieser Organisation aufgefordert.


----------



## munja2010 (12 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Mit Datum 12.11.2010 haben wir bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Leipzig die Überprüfung von strafbaren Handlungen durch die ESTESA beantragt.:-p


----------



## munja2010 (12 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Falls schon bezahlt wurde, einfach eine E-Mail an die Staatsanwaltschaft Leipzig senden und kurze Angaben machen, Betrag, Überweisungstag und dass man sich durch die Mahnung mit der Ankündigung einer Strafanzeige bedroht fühlte und um Überprüfung bitten. Es kann dabei nicht passieren


----------



## munja2010 (12 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



munja2010 schrieb:


> Falls schon bezahlt wurde, einfach eine E-Mail an die Staatsanwaltschaft Leipzig senden und kurze Angaben machen, Betrag, Überweisungstag und dass man sich durch die Mahnung mit der Ankündigung einer Strafanzeige bedroht fühlte und um Überprüfung bitten. Es kann dabei nichts passieren


weil :

ESTESA GmbH ist falsch, auf den Seychellen gibt es keine GmbH´s nur LtD
u. die 1. Mahnung rechtlicherseits mit unzulässsigen Drohungen gespickt ist.
Die deutsche ESTESA wurde angeblich am 25.09.2010 verkauft und  ist in die Antonstr. 18, Dresden umgezogen. Neuer GF ist ein* [ edit]* Königsbrück, nun wird man wohl mit Inkasso rechnen müssen und weil es immer mehr geldnotwendige Anwälte gibt die auch anonyme Gesellschaften vertreten.
Wer eigentlich richtig hinter dieser Firma steht wird man wohl nie erfahren weil auch die E-mail-Adresse  "web.downloads.net" von einem gewissen *[ edit]*  , Estesa LtD registriert wurde. Das angegebene Kontakt-Tel. 01805-015096 ist eine konstenpflichtige Service-Nr. Sie sollten also nicht anrufen !
<Meiden Sie die Google Anzeige "EarthSat.OktoberFreeware.eu" sonst kann es sein dass Sie wieder bei der EStESA landen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:15:49 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:10:56 ----------




munja2010 schrieb:


> Mit Datum 12.11.2010 haben wir bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Leipzig die Überprüfung von eventuell vorliegenden strafbaren Handlungen über die Tätigkeiten der ESTESA ( Deutschland oder Seychellen- keiner kennt die Tatsachen? ) beantragt.:-p



Ebenso wurde die Rechtsabteilung der involvierten Bank eingeschaltet.


----------



## die hexe (12 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

:unzufrieden:_Hallo an alle......_

_habe auch so eine mail bekommen,das ich am 15.10.2010 angeblich ein Abo abgeschlossen habe,und dieses durch etliche Angaben meinerseits ,rechtsgültig wäre.!_
_Nemlich mit meinen Geburtsdaten,meinen E-mail Daten,sowie der Ip-Adresse._
_Heute kam noch eine Mail MAHNUNG ,bei nicht begleichen von 96,-Euro gegen mich vorzugehen..._
_Was soll ich tun.?:wall:_
_Soll ich denen schreiben,oder nicht....._
_Ach ja,habe auch Skype runtergeladen......_
_ist das deswegen.?:-?_
_Allen einen schönen Tag............greetings_


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



munja2010 schrieb:


> Mit Datum 12.11.2010 haben wir bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Leipzig die Überprüfung von strafbaren Handlungen durch die ESTESA beantragt.:-p


Ich bin sicher, auch das Finanzamt Leipzig, Abteilung Steuerfahndung, interessiert sich sehr für dieses "Firmengeflecht".


> Finanzamt Leipzig II
> Arbeitsgebiet Steuerfahndung
> 04105 Leipzig
> Nordplatz 11*
> Tel.: 0341/559-0


----------



## Goblin (12 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



die hexe schrieb:


> _Was soll ich tun.?:wall:
> Soll ich denen schreiben,oder nicht....._


 
Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von all den anderen in diesem Thread. Es wurde alles schon bis zum erbrechen gefragt und beantwortet. Wenn das nicht reicht,Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale


----------



## technofreak (12 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Goblin schrieb:


> Es wurde alles schon 1000 mal gefragt und beantwortet.


Nö, nur 978 mal 

Eine gewisse Panik  ist für "Erstopfer" verständlich, nach dem Lesen der Hinweise sollte
 es sich aber legen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html

persönliche/individuelle  Rechtsberatung ist aber auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz
 nicht gestattet


----------



## die hexe (12 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

*danke für die Ausführliche Antwort....da hätte ich auch drauf verzichten können....:wall:*


Goblin schrieb:


> Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von all den anderen in diesem Thread. Es wurde alles schon bis zum erbrechen gefragt und beantwortet. Wenn das nicht reicht,Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Möchtest Du in einem Lokal Dein Essen auch durch den Mixer püriert bekommen wie ein Baby oder als Esser mit Gebiß ernst genommen werden der sein Essen auch noch selber kauen kann? 

Und dieser Post ist NICHT ironisch sondern sehr sarkastisch gemeint.
Sich erst in die Scheiße reinrennen und dann beanspruchen daß einem Andere alles vorgekaut möglichst individuell mit allen Daten copy/paste-ready ins Forum stellen damit man sich den Anwalt sparen kann.
Das Ganze natürlich inkl. kostenfreier Erfolgsgarantie.
Ein bißchen Eigeninitiative kann wohl noch erwartet werden oder gehts nach dem Motto "Was nix kostet ist auch nix wert" ?
Hier haben eine Menge Leute seit Jahren wertvolle Informationen in ihrer Freizeit zusammengetragen und im übertragenen Sinn höchst leichtverdaulich aufbereiitet. Dann kriegen Leute die das erste mal posten noch die Links ohne murren noch mundgerecht serviert.
Und einigen reicht das immer noch nicht ....

Hallo - das hier ist durch den Einsatz einiger Menschen unter immensem Freizeiteinsatz geschaffen worden. Ein bißchen mehr Respekt davor sollte für den einen oder anderen Poster hier wohl noch anerzogen werden.
Nix für ungut, aber das mußte jetzt raus


----------



## Goblin (12 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> Sich erst in die Scheiße reinrennen und dann beanspruchen daß einem Andere alles vorgekaut möglichst individuell mit allen Daten copy/paste-ready ins Forum stellen damit man sich den Anwalt sparen kann


 
Es geht ja um die,die hier blind drauflos schreiben ohne vorher auch nur einen einzigen Beitrag gelesen zu haben


----------



## technofreak (12 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Bevor hier eine weitere me-too Posting Debatte beginnt:
* Auch dazu ist alles was zu sagen ist,  1000 mal gesagt worden.*

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html

In Zukunft bitte solche   Belehrungen unterlassen!

Entweder die Standardantworten, die sich mit c&p beliebig vermehren lassen oder ganz deutlich:
*Klappe halten! 
*
Mir hängt dieses sich darüber aufregen nämlich auch zum Hals raus


----------



## die hexe (13 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

*Ich muß mich hier von niemanden beleidigen lassen nur weil ich nicht sofort den totalen durchblick habe ja....*
*ich hatte vor kurzen noch einen Schlaganfall,war sehr erschrocken als ich so eine mail bekam,habe hier niemanden respektlos behandelt,sondern nur auf eine normal gestellte frage von mir,**Habe noch nicht lange mit dem Internet zutun.....*
*Will mir dadurch auch nur wieder helfen etwas besser auf die Beine zu kommen,dadurch das ich auch was lerne.Ich brauche mich hier nicht angreifen zu lassen von niemanden.*
*Ich hatte Angst wie alle,die soetwas nicht kennen,ich hatte diese Seite gefunden und mir auf meine fragen Antworten erhofft.Mit das was man mir da geschrieben hat....kann ich nix anfangen.....*
*Ich hatte nur bei jemanden gelesen,das es passiert ist als er sich Skype runtergeladen hat......*
*Darauf habe ich gefragt ob es daran liegt,denn ich hatte auch Skype runtergeladen....*
*Was ist daran so schlimm,wenn ich auf diese frage eine vernüftige Antwort will.....???*
:-?





Hippo schrieb:


> Möchtest Du in einem Lokal Dein Essen auch durch den Mixer püriert bekommen wie ein Baby oder als Esser mit Gebiß ernst genommen werden der sein Essen auch noch selber kauen kann?
> 
> Und dieser Post ist NICHT ironisch sondern sehr sarkastisch gemeint.
> Sich erst in die Scheiße reinrennen und dann beanspruchen daß einem Andere alles vorgekaut möglichst individuell mit allen Daten copy/paste-ready ins Forum stellen damit man sich den Anwalt sparen kann.
> ...


----------



## Goblin (13 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Bei Webseiten mit verschleierter Preisangabe kommt kein Vertrag zustande. Wenn kein Vertrag besteht muss man auch nicht Widerrufen,Kündigen oder sich sonst irgendwie äussern. Nach ein paar albernen Mahnungen schläft die Sache dann von selbst ein

Das wird in der nächsten Zeit passieren,mehr nicht. Ehrlich
Stories zum Schmunzeln

So wird auch gerne gedroht,aber alles Schwachsinn
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/

Man sollte die Abzocker auch nicht anschreiben. Interessiert die nämlich nicht die Bohne
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Falls Drohmails oder Briefe vom Oberinkassokläffer kommen. Ab in den Müll damit
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html

Mahnbescheid kommt auch nicht,kostet nämlich 23 Euro. Abzocker wollen Kohle machen,nicht ausgeben
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit

Wenn Du die Abzocker ärgern willst mach das hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html


----------



## Heiko (13 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



die hexe schrieb:


> *Was ist daran so schlimm,wenn ich auf diese frage eine vernüftige Antwort will.....???*
> :-?



Nix.
Worauf aber die anderen rauswollen: jeder nimmt für sich in Anspruch, mündiger Bürger zu sein und sein Leben selbst in die Hand zu nehmen. Das ist ja auch richtig so. Wenn dann aber in dem Leben mal was schief geht, dann will man die Lösung für alle Probleme mundgerecht und vorgekaut vorgelegt haben. Das passt nicht zusammen.
Wir haben hier auf der Seite für fast jedes Problem eine mögliche passende Lösung angesammelt (in den letzten fast zehn Jahren). Die Lösungen und Infos haben sich bewährt und sind entweder von Juristen geschrieben oder von denen geprüft. Könnte also alles wunderschön sein.
Statt dass die Leute dann aber auch mal selbst recherchieren (z.B. in dem recht umfassenden Infobereich unter Infos und Grundsatzartikel ), kommen immer wieder die selben Fragen. Dass dann die User, die hier schon länger mitarbeiten, bisweilen etwas pampig werden, kann ich gut verstehen. Oben rechts gibts eine Suchfunktion, die viele Lösungen liefert. Nur nutzt die fast keiner. 

Ich hab dafür keine Lösung, kann den Frust von manchen Leuten aber verstehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Kann es sein, dass "die Hexe" einfach nichts mit den Links anfangen konnte? (technisch gesehen, meine ich)



> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eine gewisse Panik ist für "Erstopfer" verständlich, nach dem Lesen der Hinweise sollte
> ...


*Man muss die blaue Schrift anklicken.*

>> ... bedeutet: klick da drauf!

also hier klicken!!!

Vielleicht entstand hier dadurch ein Missverständnis.

Die erste pampfige Antwort war dann


> Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von all den anderen in diesem Thread. Es wurde alles schon bis zum erbrechen gefragt und beantwortet.


 Das heißt: "Liebe Hexe, Du musst diese Diskussion hier von Anfang an lesen und die angegeben Links anklicken, dann wird alles beantwortet".

Vielleicht kam das bei "Die Hexe" aber gar nicht an!
Hat übrigens jemand diesen Thread mal von Anfang an gelesen?

Erst hier wird es für Betroffene interessant (zumindest Betroffene, die nicht vorher schon einen der Links in der Signatur angeklickt haben)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-downloads-net-auf-kundenfang.html#post324985



> genau da hab ich mich gestern beim versuch Skype runterzuladen aus Versehen angemeldet (hab die bisher nichts runtergeladen und mich noch nicht eingeloggt als die erste email kam) in der email steht mit dem klicken auf anmelden wäre der vertrag gültig hab dabei natürlich den agbs zugestimmt.
> 
> wie sieht die sache aus muss ich bezahlen? oder wie komm ich aus da wieder raus?



Antwort von Goblin:


Goblin schrieb:


> Das lesen,entspannen und dir über die wichtigen Dinge im Leben Gedanken machen
> Abofallen im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



So, Wenn man diesen Link klickt, liest - und dann immer noch blöde Fragen stellt, *dann und erst dann* verhält man sich so, dass heftige Kritik *verständlich* wäre.

"Die Hexe" wiederum ist eine Person, die nach schwerer Krankheit erste Schritte unternimmt, reinfällt und sich hier Hilfe erwartet. Sie hat die Kritik in den völlig falschen Hals gekriegt. Das Problem ist, dass wir hier manchmal von völlig falschen Voraussetzungen ausgehen (auf beiden Seiten).

Passiert ist nichts, Hände reichen, fertig. Das Grundproblem, dass hier Leute alles mundgerecht serviert haben wollen, bleibt. "Die Hexe" hat sicherlich Verständnis für den Ärger von hoch engagierten Privatmenschen, die sich über so etwas aufregen.



die hexe schrieb:


> Ich hatte Angst wie alle,die soetwas nicht kennen,ich hatte diese Seite gefunden *und mir auf meine fragen Antworten erhofft.*


Du hast 100% passende und ausreichende "Antworten" gekriegt - aber halt als Link.
[quote[]Mit das was man mir da geschrieben hat....kann ich nix anfangen..[/quote]
Wenn das ein technisches Problem war, ist das jetzt ja hoffentlich klar. Wenn Du allerdings nach dem Lesen der Texte dort noch meinst, das wären keine ausreichenden Antworten, dann wird's schwierig


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



die hexe schrieb:


> *danke für die Ausführliche Antwort....da hätte ich auch drauf verzichten können....:wall:*



Nachdem ja mein Post letztendlich der Auslöser war - genau diese nach meiner Meinung *höchst freche und undankbare Antwort* war der Grund ziemlich geharnischt zu reagieren. Bei vielen anderen habe auch bei den wiederholten Fragen immer noch geantwortet, sehr oft sogar individuell noch die Links rausgesucht weil ich die als Anfänger noch nicht immer parat hatte und das werde ich auch weiter tun


----------



## die hexe (14 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

:-DHallo an alle...............

ich danke nochmal allen,die mir geholfen haben.....
und ,naklar habe ich dafür verständnis wenn die immer wiederkehrenden Fragen nerven.:wall:
Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag.....und hoffe das ich mit den links klar komme.......Übung macht den Meister:sun:


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Falls doch noch Fragen offen bleiben darfst Du Dich gerne nochmal melden!


----------



## die hexe (14 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

_Danke mache ich gern..............:smile:_


----------



## Spitz44 (16 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo,
aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich mich bei allen, die dieses Forum mit Wissen gefüllt haben recht herzlich bedanken:respekt:!!!
Ich bin auch, ohne dass es mir bewusst war, reingefallen. Habe die Rechnung erhalten, der Forderung wiedersprochen und die Mahnung mit den Drohungen IP-adresse usw. blablabla erhalten.
Nachdem ich mich hier durchgewühlt habe, bin ich jetzt bereit mich zurückzulehnen und an die wirklich wichtigen Dinge des Lebens zu denken

...
Gruß-BRB


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Ich kann Dir gar nicht sagen wie sehr mich Dein Posting freut 
Endlich mal einer der nicht jeden [ edit]  fragt sondern liest und handelt!


----------



## Spitz44 (17 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Jetzt weiß ich auch, wie es passiert ist! Am fraglichen Tage habe ich mit google earth runtergeladen...
Gruß-Spitz44


----------



## die hexe (17 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Ich hatte Skype runtergeladen........jetzt habe ich noch mal´s nachgesehen,und festgestellt,das die sogar meine Privatadresse haben....


----------



## Goblin (17 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> und festgestellt,das die sogar meine Privatadresse haben....


 
Dadurch ändert sich die lediglich Entsorgungsart von Spamfilter in Mülltonne


----------



## Niclas (17 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Goblin schrieb:


> in Mülltonne


Als umweltbewußte/r BürgerIn  entsorgt man sowas in der grünen bzw blauen Wertstofftonne...


----------



## die hexe (17 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

habe es in Spam gepackt.....
bekomme jetzt andauernd auch Skype Kredit....habe ich garnicht erst geöffnet.Ist auch in Spam....
Danke und schönen Abend...:smile:


----------



## hobbyhausfrau (19 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo zusammen,

tja -auch mich hat es erwischt mit web download - und ich denke auch beim runterladen von Skype.:wall:
Zufall???

Eine Rechnung habe ich auch schon erhalten und gleich wiedersprochen.
Der Widerruf wurde natürlich abgehnt- es wäre ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag, ich hätte akzeptiert und und und.:turn:
Da bin ich nervös geworden und habe Gott sei Dank diese Forum gefunden!:-D
Nach langem hilfreichem lesen werde ich mich jetzt auch entspannt zurücklehen und auf die Dinge ( Mahnungen) warten die da kommen werden.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe in diesem Forum 

Tja - und sollte es doch mehr werden als nur Mahnungen evtl. ein Mahnbescheid - lasse ich es euch wissen .....


----------



## technofreak (19 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



hobbyhausfrau schrieb:


> evtl. ein Mahnbescheid - lasse ich es euch wissen .....


Du wärst die erste von abertausenden Betroffenen, die uns über ein solches  Ereignis  berichten würde 

Abgesehen davon





webwatcher schrieb:


> Da  immer wieder auch in der Presse ein   gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid  als Vorbote des Weltuntergangs
> an die Wand gemalt wird, hier eine knappe auf das wesentliche beschränkte  Erklärung, was er ist und
> was er nicht ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## hobbyhausfrau (19 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



technofreak schrieb:


> Du wärst die erste von abertausenden Betroffenen, die uns über ein solches Ereignis berichten würde


 
Man weis ja nie wie solche Abzocker drauf sind ...

Aber nach dem ganzen lesen bin ich ziemlich sicher das es nicht mehr werden wird als Mahnungen.

Und für alles weiter habt ihr ja die nächsten wichtigen Schritte aufgeführt..


----------



## Hippo (19 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Das gibts doch nicht - es wird tatsächlich Weihnachten.
Innerhalb zweier Tage zwei Poster die tatsächlich

a) erst lesen
b) das Gelesene begreifen
c) eigenständig handeln
d) dem Forum danken

:-D


----------



## technofreak (19 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



hobbyhausfrau schrieb:


> Man weis ja nie wie solche Abzocker drauf sind ...


Seit über fünf Jahren außer Mahngekläff nichts 

Hier nachzulesen >> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Antiscammer (20 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



hobbyhausfrau schrieb:


> Aber nach dem ganzen lesen bin ich ziemlich sicher das es nicht mehr werden wird als Mahnungen.



Selbst, wenn sie vor Gericht gehen (was etwa so wahrscheinlich ist wie Zitronenbäume am Südpol), dann gibt es immer noch 1001 Möglichkeiten, sich zu wehren. Auch, wenn man sich vorher gar nicht geäußert hat.


----------



## hobbyhausfrau (20 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Selbst, wenn sie vor Gericht gehen (was etwa so wahrscheinlich ist wie Zitronenbäume am Südpol), dann gibt es immer noch 1001 Möglichkeiten, sich zu wehren. Auch, wenn man sich vorher gar nicht geäußert hat.


 
Habt ihr denn schon mal von einem Fall gehört wo es weiter ging als das "Mahngekläffe" ? Frage nur interessenhalber


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



hobbyhausfrau schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn schon mal von einem Fall gehört wo es weiter ging als das "Mahngekläffe" ?


In über fünf Jahren bei Millionen Betroffener sechs nachvollziehbare Prozesse. In allen Fällen 
gab es eine Klatsche für die Nutzlosbetreiber.  

Auf den Einschüchterungs/Selbstvermarktungsseiten  der Nutzlosbetreiber tauchen immer mal 
wieder  angebliche Siegesurteile auf.

Was davon zu halten ist, kann hier nachgelesen werden 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html
[ edit]


----------



## hobbyhausfrau (20 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

:magic:Bei solch tollen Zusatzinfo's / Links  - muß doch auch mal was positives geschehen. :magic:


----------



## Antiscammer (20 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Das Risiko, von einem Abzocker tatsächlich mal verklagt zu werden, ist extremst gering, etwa so wahrscheinlich wie der Jackpot im Lotto.

Selbst, wenn das passieren sollte, hat man immer noch 1001 Möglichkeiten, sich zu wehren (die bekannten Urteile zeigen das).

Es besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch, weil


ein Verstoß gegen § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV vorliegt
ein Verstoß gegen §§ 3,4,5 UWG vorliegt
gegen die Transparenzvorschriften des § 312c BGB i.V.m. Art. 246 EGBGB verstoßen wird
ein Verstoß gegen das Gebot von Treu und Glauben gem. § 307 BGB vorliegt
eine arglistige Täuschung gem. § 123 BGB vorliegt
eine überraschende Klausel in den AGB besteht, die nicht Vertragsbestandteil werden kann (§ 305c BGB)
aus allen diesen Gründen regelmäßig ein Einigungsmangel gem. § 155 BGB besteht

Wenn das nicht reicht, dann weiß ich nicht.
Bei vernünftigem Sachvortrag des verteidigenden Anwalts hat es bisher in den extrem wenigen Fällen noch immer gereicht.


----------



## dvill (21 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Am Rande bemerkt:

Die Sparkasse Leipzig ist völlig lernresistent und merkbefreit: Google


----------



## dvill (21 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Die Gewinne werden jedenfalls bestens angelegt: http://www.info-dd.de/


----------



## Captain Picard (23 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



munja2010 schrieb:


> ESTESA GmbH ist falsch, auf den Seychellen gibt es keine GmbHs nur LtD


kLAWtext: Gibt es GmbHs auf den Seychellen?


> Gibt es GmbHs auf den Seychellen?
> Im Briefkopf steht "Web-Downloads.net", als Firmensitz wird die ESTESA GmbH angegeben, die offensichtlich auf den Seychellen residiert. Aha, also eine GmbH auf den Seychellen. Soso. Und sogar mit einem Stammkapital von 100.000,- US-Dollar, wie ein Blick ins Impressum verrät. Wow!
> ...


----------



## Bj55er (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo Net-Freunde,

auch mich hat es nun erwischt und soll eine Rechnung von 96 € begleichen,
wo ich nichts von weiß.

Internetdienstleister / Projektbetreiber:

Estesa GmbH
Global Gateway 2478
Rue De La Perle, Providence, Mahe
Republic of Seychelles

Registration No. R116463

Werde ich auf keinen Fall bezahlen!


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Bj55er schrieb:


> Werde ich auf keinen Fall bezahlen!



Sehr weise !
Wer sich stur stellt darf sein Geld behalten !
Es ist die richtige Entscheidung wobei ich davon ausgehe daß Du hier jetzt schon gelesen hast.
Du bist nämlich nicht der erste dem das passiert und wirst auch nicht der letzte sein. Die Fälle unterscheiden sich im Endeffekt nur im Datum


----------



## Spitz44 (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Hippo schrieb:


> Das gibts doch nicht - es wird tatsächlich Weihnachten.
> Innerhalb zweier Tage zwei Poster die tatsächlich
> 
> a) erst lesen
> ...



Hey hobbyhausfrau,
glaub, damit sind wir gemeint

!
Hippo --> danke für die Blumen!
Im übrigen habe ich seit 4 Wochen nix mehr von der netten Firma gehört. Haben die jetzt ihren letzten Kringel schon gexxxissen? Oder kommt da noch was:gruebel:...
Gruß-spitz


----------



## Hippo (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> Im übrigen habe ich seit 4 Wochen nix mehr von der netten Firma gehört.  Haben die jetzt ihren letzten Kringel schon gexxxissen? Oder kommt da  noch was:gruebel:



Das kannste Trommeln und Pfeifen ...
Die wenn alle Sinnlosmahnpupse die noch kommen auf Papier schicken würden könnte es bei der Verwendung als Brennmaterial für mindestens einmal heiß Baden reichen.
Das macht das ganze aber nicht rechtlich wirksamer.
Stell Dir das ungefähr so vor >>> Triangelus kalletalus - Antispam Wiki
Mehr wird nicht passieren. Bei einer Bekannten von mir mahnen die schon ins vierte Jahr (ist schon lange verjährt) und nix relevantes ist bisher passiert. Wir wetten bloß noch ob und wann der näXte Mahnpups kommt und ob er als Mail oder Brief kommt ...
Ich bin aber nicht für Zwerchfellverrenkungen beim Lesen der Info haftbar zu machen ...


----------



## Niclas (8 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Hippo schrieb:


> Die wenn alle Sinnlosmahnpupse die noch kommen


wird einem total schlecht von dem Gestank


----------



## Spitz44 (8 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Habe ich ht*p://www.umsonstdownload.c*m" schon wieder so eine Abzockseite gefunden? Kein Impressum, keine Kontaktdaten. Schade, dass man den Spieß nicht umdrehen kann

...
Gruß-Spitz


----------



## Hippo (8 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hm, Download geht ohne daß jemand von mir Daten will. Wäre untypisch für ´ne Abzockseite. 
U.U. verseuchte Downloads, das habe ich noch nicht getestet. Wenn ich abends noch dran denke werde ich da mal mein Avira befragen


----------



## Niclas (8 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Spitz44 schrieb:


> Habe ich ht*p://www.umsonstdownload.c*m" schon wieder so eine Abzockseite gefunden? Kein Impressum, keine Kontaktdaten.





			
				Registrierung schrieb:
			
		

> Registrant: T.  De G.
> Doornebilkstraat 36
> Bredene, 8450
> Belgium


keiner der typischen deutschen Abofallenbetreiber. Das dicke Ende könnte hinterher kommen.
 Stichwort scareware


----------



## Spitz44 (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Ha,
die Leute sind mit ihrem Konto umgezogen zur Sparkasse Niederlausitz.
ESTESA GmbH
Kto 3200009135
Blz 18055000

Sollten die Schreiben der Betroffenen an die Sparkasse Leipzig doch zur Schließung des Kontos geführt haben? Da werde ich doch gleich mal versuchen, die Adresse der Sparkasse Niederlausitz rauszubekommen und denen eine Weihnachtsmail zukommen lassen :sun: ! Oder ist die Papierform besser?
Gruß-spitz


----------



## bernhard (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hier: https://www.sparkasse-niederlausitz...ndex.php?n=/module/kontakt/kontakt_anschrift/

Gut ist E-mail und später Papier. Dann hat die Sparkasse etwas in der Hand, um die Ganoven rauszuschmeißen.


----------



## munja2010 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo, am 27.12.2010 hat die Sparkasse Niederlausitz das Konto der ESTESA GmbH/Seychellen aufgelöst.

Danke an diese Konsequenten Damen und Herren !!


----------



## Spitz44 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*




Na das ist ja mal geil!
Da kann ich die nächste Bank, die auf dem Inkassoschreiben angegeben ist, auch gleich wieder anschreiben. Bei zwei Kontokündigungen in einem Jahr sollte es der Estesa nicht gelingen, ein weiteres Konto in Deutschland länger als ein paar Wochen offen zu halten.
Das macht (Schaden-)Freude 

 !
Gruß-Spitz


----------



## die hexe (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

*Hallo Leute,...........*

*habe gestern einen Brief von der Estesa bekommen und der "Drohung",mit der Inkassofirma,falls ich nicht Überweise....*
*Ist schon der Hammer,das die einem auch tatsächlich nach Hause schreiben...:roll:*


----------



## Goblin (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Ein Inkassounternehmen ist ein ganz normales Privatunternehmen oder jegliche Vollmachten oder Sonderrechte. Mehr wie Mahnmüll verschicken können die auch nicht

Mal hier lesen
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/inkassofirmen-und-ihre-drohungen/


----------



## bernhard (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

OffTopic abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/64156-wers-glaubt.html


----------



## die hexe (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo,ich noch mal.....

habe alles gelesen,vielen dank.....
Aber ich muß trotzdem noch was fragen.....
soll ich auf deren Brief nun antworten ,oder zum Anwalt gehen,oder nicht.?:roll:
L.g.







Goblin schrieb:


> Ein Inkassounternehmen ist ein ganz normales Privatunternehmen oder jegliche Vollmachten oder Sonderrechte. Mehr wie Mahnmüll verschicken können die auch nicht
> 
> Mal hier lesen
> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## bernhard (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Wo bitte bleibt hier im Forum eine Frage offen, wie man mit Mahndrohmüll umgeht?


----------



## munja2010 (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

:sun: Hallo hier ist munja2010, keine Angst erstmal weder Anwalt noch eine Antwort schreiben, einfach warten !!!
Wie  ersichtlich haben die derzeit kein Konto mehr, somit können wir ja gar nicht bezahlen, oder ?
Das Inkassobüro kann auch nur dumme Briefe schreiben, aber sonst nichts.
Erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid oder eine Leistungsklage kommt, dann besteht Handlungsbedarf u.U. mit einem Anwalt. Aber keine Angst:
Alles ist 
Unzulässig wegen § 123 BGB, Verstoß gegen AGB § 305cBGB und § 307 BGB,
§ 3,4,5 UWG und § 1 PangV.

und dann bitte nicht den eigenen Privatrechtschutz vergessen, der hat die Kosten zu übernehmen.

Wünsche einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr         munja2010:wall:



die hexe schrieb:


> Hallo,ich noch mal.....
> 
> habe alles gelesen,vielen dank.....
> Aber ich muß trotzdem noch was fragen.....
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



munja2010 schrieb:


> Erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid oder eine Leistungsklage kommt, dann besteht Handlungsbedarf u.U. mit einem Anwalt.l:


Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosbranche sind so häufig wie Schneestürme in der Sahara und  
selbst wenn, könnten sie selbst von Analphabeten mit vier Kreuzen 
( eins für den Widerspruch und drei für die Unterschrift ) und einem Gang zum Postamt
 erledigt werden. Ein Anwalt ist als  Begleitung zum Postamt nicht erforderlich. 

 Zivilklagen seitens der Abzocker die anwaltliche Hilfe erfordern, sind erheblich seltener  als der Jackpot im Lotto.

Hör auf hier sinnlose Schreckenszenarios  zu  verbreiten


----------



## Hippo (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



die hexe schrieb:


> ...Aber ich muß trotzdem noch was fragen.....
> soll ich auf deren Brief nun antworten ,oder zum Anwalt gehen,oder nicht.?:roll:
> L.g.




*繁體中文版* 


       如果在論壇在您的問題瞭解…的這樣方式可能我被寫了 


Ist das Forum so geschrieben?
Denn dann könnte ich Deine Frage verstehen


----------



## dvill (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hat diese Bande mit der Phantasie-Firma "GmbH nach Briefkastenfirmenrecht" überhaupt noch ein gefälliges Bankkonto oder gar eine Webseite?


> Der Server unter web-downloads.net braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hier geht die Seite ( leider...)


			
				Abofalle schrieb:
			
		

> Programm Empfehlung des Tages:
> Unsere Empfehlung für den PC: Addrit 3.0.2


----------



## die hexe (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Hippo schrieb:


> *繁體中文版*
> 
> 
> 如果在論壇在您的問題瞭解…的這樣方式可能我被寫了
> ...


 
Selbst wenn das Forum in großen Druckbuchstaben geschrieben wäre.....
was hast du für ein Problem.?
Wofür sind diese Foren da,wenn ich nix fragen darf...????
Ich bin noch nicht lange in so was,und habe auch keine Lust städig mich für irgendwas hier zu entschuldigen und zu erzählen ,das ich seid meiner 2 Schlaganfälle schwierigkeiten habe......
Aber toll,das du so eine" schnelle Auffassungsgabe hast".Es tut mir leid das ich hier noch nicht mal eine Frage stellen darf.Selbst,wenn sie schon TAUSENDMAL gestellt wurde....
Denn wenn du ALLES immer lesen würdest,dann wüßtest du es auch...
Ich habe das nemlich auch schon mal geschrieben....
Sorry,das ich gefragt habe .......
WIRD NICHT MEHR VORKOMMEN....
Trotzdem dir einen guten und vorsichtigen Rutsch ins Neue Jahr:-?


----------



## Goblin (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> Wofür sind diese Foren da,wenn ich nix fragen darf...????


Natürlch darf man fragen. Aber wenn ständig das Gleiche gefragt wird nervt es schon irgendwann. Ein wenig lesen muss man schon selber. Die Antworten sind auch immer die Gleichen

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## technofreak (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Goblin schrieb:


> Aber wenn ständig das Gleiche gefragt wird nervt es schon irgendwann.


Niemand zwingt euch zu antworten, wenn es euch nervt.

Ein erneute me-too Debatte ist absolut überflüssig und nervt. 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## die hexe (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



munja2010 schrieb:


> :sun: Hallo hier ist munja2010, keine Angst erstmal weder Anwalt noch eine Antwort schreiben, einfach warten !!!
> Wie ersichtlich haben die derzeit kein Konto mehr, somit können wir ja gar nicht bezahlen, oder ?
> Das Inkassobüro kann auch nur dumme Briefe schreiben, aber sonst nichts.
> Erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid oder eine Leistungsklage kommt, dann besteht Handlungsbedarf u.U. mit einem Anwalt. Aber keine Angst:
> ...


 



Liebe Munja.......
vielen dank für Deine Antwort......
dann brauche ich mir keine Sorgen machen.....
Es ist auch lieb,das du es so Ausführlich erklärt hast....
Ich habe nemlich seid meiner 2 Schlaganfälle echt Probleme damit ,hier durchzublicken und das gelesene auch immer sofort zu verstehen.....
Ich muß nemlich nicht noch mehr Aufregung haben......und auch wenn es sich für einige blöd anhören mag....................ES MACHT MIR SCHON ANGST ,wenn ich Post von solchen Zwielichtigen Leuten bekomme....
Danke dir noch mal....und einen guten und gesunden Rutsch,ins neue Jahr.....:smile:


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



die hexe schrieb:


> Es ist auch lieb,das du es so Ausführlich erklärt hast....


Zu ausführlich.  Vieles von dem, was sie  schreibt, ist völlig unrealistisch.


----------



## dvill (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



die hexe schrieb:


> ES MACHT MIR SCHON ANGST ,wenn ich Post von solchen Zwielichtigen Leuten bekomme


Im Internet machen Ganoven unangemeldet Hausbesuche und platzen direkt in die beste Stube hinein, ohne sich von den Guten erkennbar zu unterscheiden.

Man darf aber hier im Forum auf die Erfahrungen Tausender seit vielen Jahren vertrauen.

Da passiert nix wirklich. Alles ist Bühnenzauber im Kasperle-Theater.

Den Müll beseitigen und nicht mehr drüber nachdenken.


----------



## die hexe (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



technofreak schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt euch zu antworten, wenn es euch nervt.
> 
> Ein erneute me-too Debatte ist absolut überflüssig und nervt.
> >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


 
Vielen Dank,das sehe ich ganz genauso..............
:-?
ich habe mir vieles Durchgelesen,aber ich verstehe leider auch nicht alles.....Guten Rutsch.......

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:08:46 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:05:11 ----------




dvill schrieb:


> Im Internet machen Ganoven unangemeldet Hausbesuche und platzen direkt in die beste Stube hinein, ohne sich von den Guten erkennbar zu unterscheiden.
> 
> Man darf aber hier im Forum auf die Erfahrungen Tausender seit vielen Jahren vertrauen.
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für die Nachricht....
einen Guten Rutsch:smile:


----------



## h1719 (3 Januar 2011)

*estesa*

Auch ich bin in eine Kostenfalle bei Web-Downloads.net reingefallen. Als  ich Akrobat Reader runter laden wollte, stand nichts von Gebühren auf  der Downloadseite. Ich habe mich aber angemeldet. Nun bekam ich eine  Rechnung, wonach ich 96 € Jahreabbogebühren bezahlen soll. Nach  eingelegten Widerspruch erhielt ich die Antwort, dass ich das AGB ja  bestätigt habe, wo die Gebühren angegeben sind. Natürlich möchte ich  nicht zahlen, ich habe mich nach dem Widerspruch nicht mehr gemeldet. Da  ich aber diese Firma nicht in der schwarzen Liste der bekannten  Betrügerfirmen gefunden habe, möchte ich nun fragen, wer einschlägige  Erfahrungen mit Web-Downloads.net hat.


----------



## Hippo (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abofallen im Internet: Anwaltsverein lehnt Gesetz ab*

Dann guck mal auch nach *Estesa.
*Weil die stehen in den AGB die Du ja bestätigt hast *






*Ansonsten erfüllt m.E. das Ding alles was eine hübsche Abofalle ausmacht.
Lies Dir mal die Links in meiner Signatur durch da dürftest Du alles finden was Du wissen mußt.


----------



## h1719 (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abofallen im Internet: Anwaltsverein lehnt Gesetz ab*



Hippo schrieb:


> Dann guck mal auch nach *Estesa.
> *Weil die stehen in den AGB die Du ja bestätigt hast *
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info, mal sehen, was ab 5.Januar passiert, dann schaltet sich angeblich die Inkassofirma ein. Ich werde aber nicht zahlen u.warte auf eine Anzeige beim Gericht.
Ich wünsche dir ein gesundes neues Jahr


----------



## dvill (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abofallen im Internet: Anwaltsverein lehnt Gesetz ab*



h1719 schrieb:


> dann schaltet sich angeblich die Inkassofirma ein


Oder Kasperle schickt das böse Krokodil ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abofallen im Internet: Anwaltsverein lehnt Gesetz ab*



dvill schrieb:


> böse Krokodil ...


Krokodile gibt es aber viele und manche sind böser als die bösen. Eines hat z. B. jetzt die in D eingeführte Domain der Österreicher gefressen:


----------



## ALBERTO (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Dann bin ich wohl richtig.Der Hippo hat mir schon gean wortet.Er weiß worum es mir geht.Also Hippo melde Dich nochmal.Danke......


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



ALBERTO schrieb:


> Der Hippo hat mir schon geantwortet.......


Nun dann war er ja anscheinend nicht der einzige. Du hast per PN eine wichtige Mitteilung vom Insider bekommen. Folge dessen Rat und erstatte umgehend eine Anzeige in München. Damit unterstützt du derzeit laufende Bemühungen der Behörden.

Was deinen Einzelfall angeht, so halte es, wie alle anderen Betroffenen hier! Nicht zahlen, tot stellen und den Halunken schon gar nicht schreiben - das hat bislang prima gezogen!


----------



## ALBERTO (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Danke für die Hinweise.Ich werde hier in der Stadt eine Anzeige machen.Dees dauert bloß aweng,bis nächste Woche.Ich melde mich wieder.:-Dhttp://forum.computerbetrug.de/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif


----------



## Hippo (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Der Hippo zieht seine Kenntnisse aus der Erfahrung der alten Hasen hier
Ok ein bißchen eigene kommt dazu - aber was rüberkommt ist die Gesamterfahrung hier


----------



## ninainxs (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Ich wurde auch heute von diese Firma unter Druck gesetzt, sie haben behauptet ich müsste den Missbrauch (von meiner E-Mail Adresse wurde angeblich bereits mehrfach eingeloggt, obwohl ich niemals irgendwelche Einloggdaten erhalten habe, habe alle Mails gescheckt!) bei der Polizei melden! Ich werde es also so tun, wie es ja bereits vorgeschlagen wurde - zurücklehnen und nichts tun.


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



ninainxs schrieb:


> ... Ich werde es also so tun, wie es ja bereits vorgeschlagen wurde - zurücklehnen und nichts tun.



Weise Entscheidung !
Zum eigenen Amüsement kannst Du noch das hier lesen

>>> Triangelus kalletalus - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



ninainxs schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch heute von diese Firma unter Druck gesetzt...


Wie denn, wenn die hessisch/Wiener Würstchen mit der unsinnigen Adresse von den Seychellen heute gar keine Website mehr anbieten, unter der man das vermeintliche Abo auch nutzen kann? Das wäre dann ja glatter Vertragsbruch von denen!!! :-p

*@ ninainxs*, auf welches Konto sollst du zahlen? Bitte dringend um Antwort, damit zeitnah dafür gesorgt werden kann, dass dieses umgehend gekündigt wird. Das soll aber nicht dein Problem sein, das machen andere von hier!


----------



## Betrogener01 (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo ich habe gestern eime Mahnung bekommen von denen! Letzte Woche kamm eine Rechnung, darauf habe ich mich im Netz umgeschaut und erfahren das mann nicht Zahlen sollte. Ich habe auch noch so einen Musterbrief von der Verbraucherzentrale denen per Mail gesendet. Dann war bis heute erst mal ruhe. Jetzt bin ich doch verunsichert was ich machen soll, denn ich bin mir sicher das ich von denen nichts heruntergezogen habe so wie ich diese web donloads auch nicht kenne.
Kann mir einer hier helfen wie ich mich jetzt am besten verhalten sollte? Die wollen bis jeztzt 96.- Euro und haben mit einem Inkassobüro gedroht.


----------



## Goblin (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> Ich habe auch noch so einen Musterbrief von der Verbraucherzentrale denen per Mail gesendet


Einem Mailroboter ist es völlig Schnuppe ob Du ihm einen Musterbrief von der VZ oder das Vaterunser schickst


> Kann mir einer hier helfen wie ich mich jetzt am besten verhalten sollte


Die Frage wurde hier schon bis zum Erbrechen gestellt und auch beantwortet. Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten. Wenn die Tips von hier nicht reichen,Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt. Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist hier verboten


----------



## Betrogener01 (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Also halte ich die Füße ganz ruhig und stelle mich tod!! :roll:
Also warte ich mal ab Danke


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Betrogener01 schrieb:


> Also warte ich mal ab Danke


Und einen Lehrgang in Humor würde ich zwischenzeitlich mal empfehlen, denn dann kannst du über die dünnpfiffigen und unsubstantiierten Drohungen, die du wohl in nächster Zeit von diesen Nutzlosspezies erhältst, lachen (und nicht zittern vor Angst)!


----------



## Mathe (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo an Alle,
bin neu hier und möchte zuerst allen "Verantwortlichen und Helfern" des Forum`s mal meinen Dank aussprechen für die hier geleistete Arbeit 
speziell der geleisteten Hilfestellung.
Ich persönlich bin in den letzten 20 Jahren das 2.Mal auf ein betrügerisches Abo reingefallen.Das erste Mal habe ich mich nach einigen Drohschreiben einschüchtern lassen und habe bezahlt.Dank dieses Forum`s kann ich mich nun wirklich entspannt zurücklehnen und die Schreiben diverser Inkassobüros
abwarten.Reingefallen bin ich jetzt übrigens bei der bekannten Firma
Estesa GmbH.Die Anschrift lautet jetzt:
ESTESA GmbH 
Global Gateway 2478 
Rue De La Perle, Mahe 
Republik Seychellen 

Das Geld soll jetzt, man höre und staune, an die Deutsche Bank
mit folgenden Daten überwiesen werden:

Deutsche Bank AG 
BLZ:        200 700 24 
Konto:      154 072 300  

IBAN:       DE47 2007 0024 0154 0723 00 
SWIFT/BIC:  DEUT DEDB HAM 

Eine E-Mail an die Deutsche Bank zwecks Info habe ich schon 
versandt.
Werde bei Gelegenheit weiter darüber berichten.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## ALBERTO (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo Mathe,ich selbst bin mit so direkt erst mit drei Jahren Internet und PC Erfahrung auf diese Art "ins Netz gegangen" und halte mich "Tod".Die User hier haben jahrelange Erfahrung.Ich glaub denen!Selbst wenn Du seit den 90"ern PC-User bist und sowas noch nicht hattest.Glaub ihnen.Sie haben die Rechtslage sehr gut beschrieben.Gruß ALBERTO.


----------



## Betrogener01 (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Danke an alle!!!
Am anfang hatte ich Panik und ich zitterte, aber mit dem hintergrund Wissen lehne ich mich jetzt mal zurück und warte ab. 
Ich werde euch berichten wen das nächste Mahnschreiben kommt.
Kann mir eigentlich einer noch sagen, ob das Mahnschreiben auch noch auf Papier kommt?
Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Sonntag.
:-p


----------



## Hippo (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Betrogener01 schrieb:


> ...kann mir eigentlich einer noch sagen, ob das Mahnschreiben auch noch auf Papier kommt?...
> :-p



Wenn Du irgendwo in der Sache Deine Adresse hinterlassen hast kannst Du damit rechnen. Aber eine Mahnung auf Papier kann man bei solchen Anbietern genauso beruhigt ignorieren wie eine Mail


----------



## Goblin (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> Kann mir eigentlich einer noch sagen, ob das Mahnschreiben auch noch auf Papier kommt


Nur wenn Du so "schlau" warst und Deine richtige Adresse angegeben hast,was man ja nicht machen solle. Für Mahnmüll in Papierform gibts Mülltonnen


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Betrogener01 schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich einer noch sagen, ob das Mahnschreiben auch noch auf Papier kommt?


Du hattest doch bei der eMail ein PDF-File. Die Ösis mit der Adresse von den Seychellen erwarten von dir, dass du den ausdruckst und schwups, haste das erwartete Papier. Das diese Burschen (in dem Alter ist man noch ein Bursche) ein Inkasso beschäftigen werden, ist bislang nicht bekannt, würde mich aber wundern. Die sacken die freiwillig und ohne Not von den Rechnungsempfängern überwiesene Kohle ein und sind anscheinend damit zufrieden (zumindest mit dem Teil, den die Junghalunken behalten dürfen). Denn immerhin ist das Geschäft ja:


			
				Hannoveraner schrieb:
			
		

> mittlerweile "ausgelutscht" sein


----------



## Betrogener01 (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Danke für die Infos, also ich kenn die Seite nicht und bin mir auch nicht bewusst da etwas herunter geladen zu haben. Somit habe ich meine Adresse nicht angegeben. 
Aber ich werde mich jetzt zurück lehnen und den Abend und die nächsten Tage und Wochen geniesen.:-p
Danke an euch alle.


----------



## Spitz44 (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Die haben jetzt die Deutsche Bank bequatscht:
ESTESA GmbH
Kto 154 072 300
Blz 200 700 24

Hat mal bitte wieder jemand in bewährter Weise die eMailadresse dieses Kreditinstitutes parat, damit ich denen meine vorgefertigten Textbausteine schicken kann :scherzkeks:?
Danke!
Gruß-Spitz


----------



## Niclas (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Bankleitzahl: 20070024  





> 20070024		Deutsche Bank Privat und Geschäftskunden (Hamburg)
> 20070024		- Deutsche Bank Privat und Geschäftskunden (Ahrensburg)
> 20070024		- Deutsche Bank Privat und Geschäftskunden (Brunsbüttel)
> 20070024		- Deutsche Bank Privat und Geschäftskunden (Buchholz in der Nordheide)
> ...



Hab keine separate Emailadresse für diese Division finden können.


----------



## blowfish (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Versuche es mal mit der im Impressum angegebenen Mail.
Deutsche Bank - Impressum


----------



## Niclas (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Die hab ich auch gesehen, aber als  Emailadresse des *gesamten*  DB Konzern mit
 der Hauptadresse in Frankfurt etwas sehr "pauschal" ..

Ob das den Weg durch die "Instanzen" findet ?


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Niclas schrieb:


> Bankleitzahl: 20070024
> 
> Hab keine separate Emailadresse für diese Division finden können.


Bei Onlinekonten ist das nicht verwunderlich. Die werden zentral verwaltet, ohne Niederlassung.


----------



## Hippo (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Wie wärs im Zweifelsfall mit der Investition von 0,55 € und dem Versand einer Snail-Mail ?


----------



## Niclas (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die werden zentral verwaltet, ohne Niederlassung.


Da bin ich mal gespannt ob deren Mailrobot  das hinkriegt bei  den hunderttausenden
 von Geschäftsmails eine  solche Beschwerde der zuständigen kontoführenden Stelle 
und  Sachbearbeiter weiterzuleiten...

Möchte wetten, dass die Schneckenpost schneller ist...


----------



## ZivilerUngehorsam (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo zusammen,
bin genauso hereingefallen.

Es wurde hier ja bereits gepostet, dass die neue Bankverbindung über die Deutsche Bank läuft.

Habe die Deutsche Bank am 20.01. mittels der hier vorgeschlagenen Vorlage darüber informiert.

1. Antwort (26.01.11):
_vielen Dank für Ihre Mitteilung. Wir haben ihren Hinweis an die entsprechende _
_Fachabteilung in unserem Hause zur Überprüfung weitergeleitet._

_Wir danken für Ihre Mithilfe und wünschen Ihnen noch einen angenehmen Tag._

2. Antwort (02.02.11):
_vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis. Diesem werden wir nachgehen._

_Bitte seien Sie versichtert, dass die Deutsche Bank weder in kriminelle _
_Handlungen verwickelt ist noch solche unterstützt._

Hoffe, da folgen auch Taten.
Je mehr Betroffene sich direkt an die Banken wenden, umso besser: die haben schließlich einen Ruf zu verlieren!!

Grüße,
Tine


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Mit Ausnahme der "Drahtkarten"bank reagieren  praktisch alle 
Banken/Sparkassen positiv  auf solche Hinweise.  

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


> Schreiben Sie so an die Bank/Sparkasse, auf deren Konto das Geld überwiesen werden soll (Kontoinstitut über Bankleitzahl ermitteln):
> 
> „Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Ich empfehle Beschwerdeführern einen modifizierten Text:





> habe den  Verdacht, dass über das Konto …………. bei Ihrer Bank illegale  Beträge fließen. Es geht um Abofallen.Es geht hier womöglich um  gewerbs- und bandenmäßigen Betrug, durch den die Überweisenden zu einer  Zahlung genötigt werden, die sie nicht zwingend freiwillig veranlasst  haben. Darüber hinaus ergibt sich aus dem ursächlichen  Nötigungsschreiben der anonymen Kontoinhaber der dringende Verdacht der  Steuerhinterziehung (auf entsprechende Entscheidungen des Referat 300  bei der StA München I vom 03.02.2011 kann in dem Zusammenhang verwiesen werden). Ich appelliere an Sie, das Konto  zu kündigen und das eingegangene Geld an die Absender zurück zu  überweisen.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Um was wollen wir wetten, dass das die Kabelkartenbank auch nicht beeindruckt?

Die andern Banken haben eh fast unmittelbar  auf den Text  der VZ Hamburg reagiert


----------



## ALBERTO (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn Du irgendwo in der Sache Deine Adresse hinterlassen hast kannst Du damit rechnen. Aber eine Mahnung auf Papier kann man bei solchen Anbietern genauso beruhigt ignorieren wie eine Mail


Hallo Hippo,das mit dem Papier wird richtig sein.Nach der ersten Mahnung per Email erwarte ich (Inkasko-)Post vom RA,wahrscheinlich per Einschreiben.Kam heute,war nicht da und soll es morgen gegen Unterschrift abholen.Es kann sonst nichts anderes sein.Soll ich es annehmmen und missachten oder gleich die Annahme verweigern?Danke für eine Anwort.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



ALBERTO schrieb:


> erwarte ich (Inkasko-)Post vom RA,wahrscheinlich per Einschreiben.Kam heute,war nicht da und soll es morgen gegen Unterschrift abholen.Es kann sonst nichts anderes sein.


Bezweifle ich. Soviel Geld invenstieren die nicht. Ist mir in all  den Jahren Abofallenabzocke nicht 
bekannt geworden. 
Laß es dir doch auf der Poststelle zeigen, mußt es ja nicht annehmen.


----------



## ALBERTO (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hippo,Du hast recht,ich schau mir den Abs.an und handle entsprechend.Danke.Ich berichte dann .Schönes WE.:-D:-D:-D


----------



## ALBERTO (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Bezweifle ich. Soviel Geld invenstieren die nicht. Ist mir in all den Jahren Abofallenabzocke nicht
> bekannt geworden.
> Laß es dir doch auf der Poststelle zeigen, mußt es ja nicht annehmen.


 Jetzt habe ich D...... den Hippo mit dem Capitan verwechselt!Könnt ihr beide mir dieses bitte Nachsehen?Ich bemühe mich auch zukünftig um Richtigkeit:-?:sun::-D


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



ALBERTO schrieb:


> Es kann sonst nichts anderes sein.


Bislang kam alles per eMail. Briefpost wäre neu, deshalb kann bezweifelt werden, dass die Post von den Seychellen, Österreich oder deren Handlangern in D kommt.


----------



## ALBERTO (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Ihr seid alte Kämpfer und wißt bescheid.Eure Erfahrungen zählen bei mir.Aber vielleicht haben die Abzocker etwas am Ablauf geändert.Oder zumindest bei (Komplett-)Adressaten.Do schau mer amoi!Ich gebe das Ergebnis bekannt.Danke. :-D


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Der grünen/blauen Wertstofftonne ist es egal, ob ein einfacher Brief oder ein 
Einschreiben in ihr landet


----------



## ZivilerUngehorsam (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Freue mich schon auf die erste Briefpost: diese sollte ja dann aus Deutschland kommen...

Habe bisher eine Rechnung und eine Mahnung per mail erhalten.

War natürlich genauso aufgeregt wie alle hier: aber lasst Euch nicht verrückt machen-dieses Forum bietet alle Informationen, die man braucht.
Hat mir sehr geholfen, mich zu beruhigen-und auch Schritte gegen diese Verarsche in die Wege zu leiten, die sinnvoll sind.

Nicht aufregen: Lesen.

Gruß,
Tine


----------



## Hippo (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

btw - der Preis für den ersten *echten* Mahnbescheid verstaubt hier.
Ein leckerer 1978 Port Ellen Vintage ...
Wer weiß was das ist der weiß für wie unwahrscheinlich ich das halte daß der Fall eintritt


----------



## viktoria1982 (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

wir haben bislang zweimal letzte Mahnung vor Einschalten des Inkassounternehmens per normaler Briefpost bekommen.

Nun warte ich gespannt, was passiert nachdem ich nun schon wieder nicht gezahlt habe, obwohl mir doch schriftlich nahe gelegt wurde, diese Mahnung ernst zu nehmen.

Ich rechne damit ab Mitte Februar spätestens Anfang März.

LG


----------



## Niclas (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



viktoria1982 schrieb:


> Nun warte ich gespannt, was passiert nachdem ich nun schon wieder nicht gezahlt habe,


>> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## viktoria1982 (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

naja es gehen Gerüchte rum, das es wirklich einen Inkassodienst geben soll.

Deshalb bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Niclas (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

na und? Inkassobutzen sind Schreibknechte, die fürs Kläffen bezahlt werden. 
Beißen ist ihnen nicht gestattet: 
>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Hippo (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



viktoria1982 schrieb:


> naja es gehen Gerüchte rum, das es wirklich einen Inkassodienst geben soll.
> 
> Deshalb bin ich gespannt.


 
Es gibt auch Gerüchte daß es kleine grüne Männchen auf dem Mars gibt ...


----------



## ZivilerUngehorsam (7 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo,
nach meiner 1. Mahnung per mail habe ich ja gespannt auf Briefpost gewartet: nun, als "letzter Zahlungstermin" wurde mir darin der 07.02.2011 gesetzt-und ich habe bis heute (*07.03*.2011) nichts mehr von der ESTESA GmbH gehört, weder per mail noch per Post 

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis hier, sich einfach "totzustellen": ich hatte auf keine mail reagiert-und hoffe, damit ist das Thema für mich jetzt erledigt.

Ich denke, meine mail an die Deutsche Bank (den ich unter Nutzung Eurer Vorlage dorthin gesendet habe), hat ihr übriges getan 

Das kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, der auf eine "Abofalle" hereingefallen ist: reagiert nicht auf die Rechnungen, sondern schreibt eine Mitteilung an die Bank, auf deren Konto Ihr den Beitrag überweisen sollt-die haben einen Namen zu verlieren!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



ZivilerUngehorsam schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, der auf eine "Abofalle" hereingefallen ist: reagiert nicht auf die Rechnungen, sondern schreibt eine Mitteilung an die Bank, auf deren Konto Ihr den Beitrag überweisen sollt-die haben einen Namen zu verlieren!!!


----------



## ZivilerUngehorsam (7 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Genau diese: vielen Dank


----------



## dvill (12 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

"Letzte Mahnung" ist oft eine Falle - Freie Presse


> "Ein Brief ohne Unterschrift von einer Firma mit Sitz auf den Seychellen, abgestempelt im hessischen Dreieich mit einem Konto in der Niederlausitz - das kann doch nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen."


Wahrscheinlich schippern die mit einem Ruderboot von den Seychellen bis zum Briefkasten in Dreieich ...


----------



## Captain Picard (12 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



> Dienstleistungen der Internet-Seite [noparse]www.web-[/noparse]*download*.net  zu entrichten -


Der/m Autor/in  ist einer der typischen   Schreibfehler unterlaufen 

Die Domain ohne  s gibt es, gehört aber jemand völlig anderem und  liegt 
anscheinend schon seit fast 9 Jahren auf Halde


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wie denn, wenn die ... mit der unsinnigen Adresse von den Seychellen heute gar keine Website mehr anbieten...


Die Domain hat wieder einen Hafen (die holländische Leaseweb B.V.) gefunden, das Web ist ON. Schön, dass sich für etwaige Beschwerden nun auch eine Staatsanwaltschaft zuständig zeigt, nämlich die von Dresden (siehe Handelsregisterdaten).


----------



## Spitz44 (27 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Heute früh war ich bei der Polizei zur Zeugenvernehmung geladen:roll:.
Und eben kam wieder eine Mahnung:scherzkeks:. Die bleiben anscheinend in der Lausitz. Der Chef der ESTESA soll im Raum Dresden wohnen.
VR Bank Lausitz 
BLZ:        18062678 
Konto:      6226019
Gruß-spitz44


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Spitz44 schrieb:


> Der Chef der ESTESA soll im Raum Dresden wohnen.


Naja, als Chef würde ich den jungen Mann nicht bezeichnen, der lediglich im Handelsregister vermerkt ist, eher Strohmann! Ob der überhaupt ahnt, welche Lawine gerade auf ihn zu rollt?



Spitz44 schrieb:


> Heute früh war ich bei der Polizei zur  Zeugenvernehmung geladen:roll:.


Viele Leute, deren Anzeige ihren Weg nach Dresden geschafft hat, werden anscheinend jetzt noch mal nach vernommen. In Dresden hat man anscheinend viel Zeit oder mangelnden Durchblick oder beides.


----------



## hobbyhausfrau (27 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hallo,

habe all die guten Ratschläge befolgt und meine Füße still gehalten. Nicht bezahlt oder auf Briefe geantwortet. Letztes Schreiben kam vor ca. 7 Wochen ( letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an ein Inkassobüro) mit einem Konto bei der Deutschen Bank.
Heute bekam ich per Mail wieder "Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkasso" diesmal wieder bei der 
VR Bank Lausitz
BLZ:        18062678
Konto:      6226019

IBAN:       DE88180626780006226019
SWIFT/BIC:  GENODEF1FWA


----------



## Hippo (27 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hast Du die Bank schon angeschrieben?

>>> Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


----------



## hobbyhausfrau (27 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Nein -da ich auf einer der vorherigen Seiten in den Beiträgen gelesen habe, daß das Konto nicht mehr existieren soll ( schaue gleich noch mal nach von wem der Beitrag kam). Denke werde aber eure  Vorlage verwenden und die VR Bank anschreiben - denke je mehr "Opfer" sich melden - um so besser. 

PS : Danke an euch für die tollen Ratschläge / Links - sind wirklich hilfreich


----------



## Devilfrank (28 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> In Dresden hat man anscheinend viel Zeit oder mangelnden Durchblick oder beides.



...oder ist besonders gründlich.
:roll:


----------



## ZivilerUngehorsam (30 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Scheint so, als ob sie dringend Geld brauchen-und eine neue dumme Bank gefunden haben.
Ich habe heute ebenfalls nach fast 2 Monaten Ruhe meine "Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro" bekommen (dieses Mal per Post), mit Angabe der bereits genannten Bankdaten VR Bank Lausitz.
Ist mir echt unverständlich, warum die Banken sich sowenig über Ihre Neukunden informieren: in Deutschland wird doch sonst jeder von vorne bis hinten durchleuchtet..
Werde gleich den bekannten Vordruck an die Bank senden.


----------



## ZivilerUngehorsam (30 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

VR Bank Lausitz ist informiert-und ich habe auch die BaFin angeschrieben:

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich bin vor einigen Monaten Opfer einer sogenannten Abofalle der ESTESA GmbH geworden.
Ich habe mich über die Verbraucherzentrale und entsprechende Foren darüber informiert, wie ich mich verhalten sollte. Es gibt dort ein Vorlageschreiben, welches man den Banken zusenden kann, die als Zahlungsinstitute angegeben werden:
".. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass über das Konto …………. bei Ihrer Bank illegale Beträge fließen. Es geht dabei um Abofallen, also Internetseiten, auf denen arglose Verbraucher mit versteckten Kosten um ihr Geld gebracht werden. Dabei wird obiges Konto bei ihrem Unternehmen verwendet. 
Ich appelliere an Sie, das Konto zu kündigen und das eingegangene Geld an die Absender zurück zu überweisen.." _
_
Meine letzte Zahlung hätte ich an ein Konto der Deutschen Bank senden sollen: diese hatte zeitnah auf mein Anschreiben reagiert; offensichtlich existiert dieses Konto der ESTESA GmbH dort nicht mehr.

Über 3 Monate später habe ich jetzt eine "letzte Mahnung" von der ESTESA GmbH bekommen: als neues Konto ist die VR Bank Lausitz, BLZ 18062678, ESTESA GmbH, Konto-Nr. 6226019 angegeben. Auch dieser Bank habe ich obiges Anschreiben gesendet._
_Diese ganzen Prozeduren kosten jeden Betroffenen Zeit und Geduld: ganz zu Schweigen von der Angst, die jeden befällt, wenn einem immer wieder mit Mahnungen und Einschaltung von Inkassounternehmen und Rechtsanwälten gedroht wird.
Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn Sie als oberste Aufsichtsbehörde der Banken dafür sorgen könnten, dass solche Unternehmen wie die ESTESA GmbH besonders gründlich geprüft werden: deren Geschäftsgebahren ist schließlich bereits seit längerer Zeit bekannt.
_
Das war mir einfach ein Bedüfrnis..


----------



## ZivilerUngehorsam (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Antwort der BaFin (die VR Bank Lausitz hat noch nicht geantwortet):

_.."vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. _
_Zu dem von Ihnen geschilderten Sachverhalt habe ich bereits vor einiger Zeit verschiedene Kreditinstitute um eine Stellungnahme gebeten._
_Einige Banken haben mich darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass sie in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen durch Gerichtsurteile dazu verpflichtet wurden, die hier in Rede stehenden Girokonten fortzuführen._
_Andere Kreditinstitute haben die Zusammenarbeit mit nach ihrer Ansicht unseriösen Kunden umgehend beendet, ohne dass eine Gegenreaktion erfolgte._
_Den von Ihnen geschilderten Sachverhalt werde ich im Rahmen der laufenden Aufsicht gerne berücksichtigen._
_Ich bitte aber um Verständnis dafür, dass ich Sie über das Ergebnis meiner Ermittlungen nicht informieren darf, da ich nach §11 FinDAG i.V.m. §9 KWG zur Verschwiegenheit verpflichtet bin._

_Allgemeine Hinweise und Verhaltensempfehlungen erhalten Sie im Internet auf nachstehenden Seiten."_

http://www.bmj.de/DE/Buerger/verbraucher/KostenfallenInternet/_doc/Kostenfallen%20im%20Internet%20-%20Fragen%20und%20Antworten.html

http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/1361/8/97/index.html

http://www.test.de/themen/steuern-recht/meldung/Abofallen-im-Internet-Niemand-muss-zahlen-4149024-4149029/


----------



## Goblin (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Warum in die Ferne schweifen? Auf solchen Seiten steht oft viel Unsinn

Infos gibts auch hier
Infos und Grundsatzartikel


----------



## ZivilerUngehorsam (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Ich denke, man kann gar nicht genügend Hinweise und links zur Verfügung stellen, solange diese Masche immer noch funktioniert.

Mir ist durchaus bewußt, dass es "Profis" nerven kann, die sich seit Jahren immer wieder mit denselben Anfragen zu diesem Thema auseinandersetzen.

Nur: man darf diesen "Angstfaktor" der Menschen nicht vergessen!
Was da abläuft, ist pure Psychologie.

Ich dachte ja selbst, ich wäre dagegen gewappnet: "kenne ich mich doch im net aus.."
Haha, die "net-Welt" ist alles andere als "nett": einmal nicht aufgepasst-und mich hat's erwischt.
Das ist ein "doppelter Schlag in die Fr..": man denkt, "mir passiert das nie!!"
..Wenn's passiert ist, hast Du gleich an zwei Dingen zu knapsen: mit der Drohung der Zahlungsaufforderungen-und mit Deiner eigenen Doofheit (sprich: Unaufmerksamkeit).

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich für die Kommentare der geduldigen Profis hier bedanken, wenn aufgeregte Menschen einfach erstmal nur froh darüber sind, ein Forum zu diesem Thema gefunden zu haben-und sich ihren Kummer von der Seele schreiben.

Zeitnah eine Antwort zu bekommen, die vielleicht schon tausendmal geschrieben wurde, vielleicht nur einen Hinweis auf einen link: das macht viel aus in der verzweifelten Situation, in der man sich gerade befindet-und genau da eben nicht "klar denken kann".

Ich habe es jetzt hier geschrieben, weil ich hier direkt betroffen bin.


----------



## McClean (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Hi Leute,

ich habe auch eine Mahnung von web-downloads erhalten. Ich muss mich meinem Vorredner anschliessen. Es regt einen auf, genau aus den 2 genannten Gründen.
Ich hatte mich auf jedenfall nach Erhalt der Mail und erstmal Aufregen direkt mit Google über web-downloads informiert und bin über einiges gestolpert. Es wurde auf einigen anderen Seiten empfohlen ein Widerruf zu schicken und dann nicht mehr zu reagieren. Ich habe also mal ein Widerrufsmail (Vorlage der Verbraucherzentrale) geschickt.

Ich hoffe ich höre nichts mehr von den Betrügern. Sorge habe ich irgendwie trozdem, wenn die ein Inkassobüro beauftragen wird es ja teuer, auch wenn es nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Dann müsste ich mir ja auch einen Anwalt nehmen...

Wie ich solche betrügerischen Subjekte hasse...

Lieber Gruss,
Steffen


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



McClean schrieb:


> Sorge habe ich irgendwie trozdem, wenn die ein Inkassobüro beauftragen wird es ja teuer, auch wenn es nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Dann müsste ich mir ja auch einen Anwalt nehmen...


Inkassobüros sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede Sonderrechte. Um kläffende Straßenköter
 abzuwehren braucht man auch keinen Anwalt
>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Hippo (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



McClean schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe ich höre nichts mehr von den Betrügern...



DIE Hoffnung trügt ...





Triangelus kalletalus ? Antispam Wiki

Aber wie der Captain schreibt, nicht wirklich ein Grund sich Sorgen zu machen oder gar einen Anwalt zu bemühen.
Erst wenn die Hölle zufriert und Du wider allen Erwartens einen Mahnbescheid bekommen solltest müßtest Du reagieren, diesem nämlich kommentarlos widersprechen und gut ist.


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



McClean schrieb:


> Sorge habe ich irgendwie trozdem, wenn die ein Inkassobüro beauftragen wird es ja teuer, auch wenn es nicht gerechtfertigt ist.


Diese ESTESA GmbH von der Dresdner Dönerbude beschäftigt ja nicht einmal ein Inkassobüro, dass man dann gleich mit platt machen könnte.


----------



## Hippo (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

[optimismus on]
Vielleicht sind Inkassobutzen nicht mehr so leicht zu finden die sich dem Risiko der staatsanwaltlichen Plättung aussetzen wollen
[optimismus off]


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Ich glaube noch nicht so recht dran, auch wenn es in letzter Zeit einige postive Beispiele gibt.


----------



## McClean (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Ich muss sagen dass ich froh bin, dass es diese Seite gibt und ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege bei Euch bedanken.

Es ist super dass es bei diesem Thema so gute Unterstützung gibt.

Leider glaube ich dass es wohl viele Leute erwischt, die dann nicht auf die Idee kommen per Google zu suchen und diese Seite nicht finden. Ärgert mich sehr dass solche Betrüger dann auch noch Geld scheffeln...

Gruss Steffen


----------



## Genötigter1001 (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Auch ich gehöre seit kurzem zu den Usern, die von ESTESA belästigt werden.

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Einträge und Tips.

Schön abwarten und ESTESA einfach ignorieren klappt noch nicht ganz.  Nach dem Stöbern im Forum wirds aber langsam und eigentlich bin ich gespannt welche Drohung als nächstes kommt. 

Aktuell ist die Stufe der Mahnung incl. der Drohung mit der Einschaltung eines Rechtsanwaltes erreicht. 

Im Übrigen, es gibt eine neue Bankverbindung:

Commerzbank
BLZ: 87080000
Kto: 583786800

Die Bank habe ich mal per Mail angeschrieben aber noch keine Antwort. 

Wer möchte kann ja nachlegen.

Gruß:sun:


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Genötigter1001 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen, es gibt eine neue Bankverbindung:
> 
> Commerzbank
> BLZ: 87080000
> ...


...dabei kann man durchaus auch erwähnen, dass es anscheinend bereits Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden gibt, mit denen die Annahme gerechtfertigt wird, dass hier Betrüger am Werk sind.


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Genötigter1001 schrieb:


> Schön abwarten und ESTESA einfach ignorieren klappt noch nicht ganz.


Das ist die erfolgreiche Antwort auf alle Belästigungen durch schwachsinniges Inkassogetöse von allen "Anbietern" seit Anbeginn dieser Masche. Das muss klappen.

Der "Anbieter" hier ist ein ganz fauler Hund, ein einfacher Selbstkläffer. Kein Inkassobüttel, kein Anwalt als Mitverdiener. Da kommt kein "Inkassodruck" auf.

Aber schöne Geschäftsbriefe hat man: Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro | Kanzlei Hoenig Info


----------



## Hippo (13 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Vor allem ´ne *GmbH* auf den Seychellen ...
... und der Brief wurde gaaaaaaaanz sicher vom Firmensitz aus verschickt


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Die Grundidee ist ganz nett.

Es gibt eine namensgleiche deutsche GmbH im Handelsregister. Das reicht für die bekannte Dämlichkeit deutscher Banken, immer wieder freundlich Beutekonten einzurichten.

Auf den Seychellen ist "GmbH" ein einfacher Namenszusatz ohne Bedeutung.

Das ist viel einfacher als ein nicht existentes "Servicecenter" z.B. in der Schweiz mit zwei gestaffelten Postweiterleitungen und wirkt genauso.


----------



## Holsteinerin (30 Juli 2011)

Hallo, habe diese ganze Prozedur auch durch, heute kam schriftlich "Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro".
Haben wohl neue Bankverbindung:
Deutsche Postbank G
Konto Nr. 0702243905
BLZ 86010090
Dies nur zur Info. Danke Euch für Eure Aufklärung - mache einen auf toten Käfer.
Wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende
MfG Holsteinerin


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juli 2011)

Holsteinerin schrieb:


> heute kam schriftlich "Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro".


Geringfügige Treppenstufenvariante vom Kalletaler Dreieck

>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?17093-Stories-zum-Schmunzeln&p=102121#post102121


----------



## Hippo (30 Juli 2011)

Holsteinerin schrieb:


> Haben wohl neue Bankverbindung:
> Deutsche Postbank G
> Konto Nr. 0702243905
> BLZ 86010090



Bitte die Bank informieren!





http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30104/abofalle-handwerk-legen.aspx


----------



## Holsteinerin (31 Juli 2011)

Jep, schon passiert (habe auch einen Link auf dieses Forum gegeben).
Hatte auch schon die Commerzbank am 28.06.2011 informiert und am 05.07.2011 folgende Antwort bekommen:

Sehr geehrte Frau XXX,​vielen Dank für Ihre oben genannte E-Mail. Wir werden die Angelegenheit in Hinblick auf Ihre Hinweise überprüfen und gegebenenfalls die aus unserer Sicht erforderlichen Maßnahmen einleiten. Bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis, dass ich Ihnen jedoch aus rechtlichen Gründen keine detaillierteren Auskünfte über die Konsequenzen mitteilen darf.​Sehr geehrte Frau XXX, ich möchte Ihnen nochmals für Ihre offenen Worte danken und an dieser Stelle versichern, dass wir stets alles Erforderliche tun, um betrügerische Handlungen zu verhindern.​
Mit freundlichen Grüßen​XXX​Qualitätsmanagerin​Commerzbank AG​Privat- u. Geschäftskunden​Qualitätsmanagement​Postanschrift: 60261 Frankfurt am Main​Geschäftsräume: Kaiserplatz, Frankfurt am Main​
[email protected]​
http://www.commerzbank.de​
Commerzbank Aktiengesellschaft, Frankfurt am Main​Handelsregister/Commercial Register: Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main, HRB 32000​ 
Also bis denne,​Holsteinerin​


----------



## dvill (2 August 2011)

Die Estesa-Bande expandiert in das Stammland der Mafia:

http://www.google.de/#q="ESTESA+LIM...c.r_pw.&fp=7f1bbf393cd0b0ed&biw=1319&bih=1013

http://italia-programmi.net/

Das war ja schon für den Paten auf der Rodgauer Stacheldraht-Festung nicht sonderlich erfolgreich. Die Behörden in Italien sind nicht so hilflos wie unsere.


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Die Estesa-Bande expandiert in das Stammland der Mafia


Für mich ist das ein Franchiseprodukt. Dass der bisherige, sächsische Geschäftsführer von dem Haus mit der Dresdner Dönerbude italienisch kann, wage ich zu stark zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Krefelderulli (3 August 2011)

Hallo liebe Leutz,
vielen Dank für diese Seite. Bin mit dieser netten "GmbH" auf der Stufe: Letzte Mahnung vor Inkasso.
Es ist ja sooooo spannend, immer nachzuschauen, was von diesen Idioten kommt.
Ich werde, dank dieser Seite, diese Geschichte so richtig (wie Helmut Kohl) AUSSITZEN.
Mal schauen, was da noch so kommt.

Schönen Abend noch,
Ulli


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2011)

Guggst Du in meiner Signatur >>> Kalletaler Dreieck ...


----------



## Jensa1 (4 August 2011)

Meine Persönlichen Daten sind alle mit x gekennzeichnet
Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich soll mich angeblich bei web-downloads.net angemeldet haben, was ich nicht habe
da habe ich denen geschrieben.

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

es geht um eine Anmeldung auf Ihrer Webseite www.web-donloads.net .
Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen mich bei Ihnen Angemeldet zu haben, wenn das so sein sollte bitte ich um Beweislage. *(An welchem Tag und die Uhrzeit)*
*Rechnungs-Nr.: R140091*
* Ich werde auf keinenfall die Rechnung von 8,00 EUR monatlich, zahlbar 12 Monate im Voraus*
* Betrag: 96,00 EUR begleichen.*

Sollte ich noch einmal eine Rechnung von Ihnen bekommen, werde ich dies durch meinen Anwalt Prüfen lassen.

Ich möchte mit ihrem Unternehmen nichts zu tun haben und wünsche keine e-Mails mehr von Ihnen, ansonsten werde ich es meinen Anwalt übergeben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Daraufhin habe ich die Anmeldedaten bekommen die da lauten.

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, anbei senden wir Ihnen die Anmeldedaten und die Logindaten. ANMELDEDATEN: Herr xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxx xx xxxxx xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxx Geburtsdatum: xx.xx.xxxx E-Mail: [email protected] Angemeldet am: 01.07.2011 xx:xx:xx LOGINDATEN: DATUM:07/01/11 UHRZEIT:xx:xx:xx IP:xx.xxx.xx.xxx HOSTNAME:xxxxxxx.xxxxxxxx.xx BROWSER:Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1; rv:5.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/5.0 DATUM:07/01/11 UHRZEIT:xx:xx:xx IP:xx.xx.xx.xx HOSTNAME:xxxxxx.xxxxxxxx.de BROWSER:Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1; rv:5.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/5.0 Sollten Sie Fragen zu unserem Service haben, so zögern Sie bitte nicht uns zu kontaktieren. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Web-Downloads.net Service Team http://www.web-downloads.net

Daraufhin habe ich wiedersprochen
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
hiermit Widerrufe ich die am 01.07.2011 erfolgte Anmeldung auf Ihrer Webseite www.web-donloads.net.
zum nächst möglichen Termin. Ich bitte sie daher, meine Daten bei Ihnen aus Ihrem System zu löschen.
Rechnungs-Nr.: Rxxxxxx Rechnung vom 17.07.2011
Ich habe heute mit einem Ihrer Mitarbeiter Telefoniert und klar gemacht dass ich mich nicht bei ihnen Angemeldet habe, die Rechnung trotzdem bezahlen muss.

Dann habe ich versucht eine Ratentenzahlung zu Vereinbaren

ESTESA GmbH
Global Gateway 2478
Rue De La Perle, Mahe
Republik Seychellen

*Kündigung*

Rechnungs-Nr.: xxxxxxxxxxx

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich kündige hiermit meinen bei Ihnen bestehenden Vertrag zum nächst möglichen Termin.

Begründung:

Ich soll angeblich am 01.07.2011bei Ihnen einen Einjahresvertrag abgeschlossen haben.
Ich habe heute mit einem Ihrer Mitarbeiter Telefoniert und klar gemacht dass ich mich nicht bei ihnen Angemeldet habe, die Rechnung trotzdem bezahlen muss.
Da ich zur Arbeitslos bin, kann ich den Betrag nicht auf einmal Zahlen, daher werde ich, mit Ihrem Einverständnis natürlich die *96 Euro in 3 Monatsraten a 25 Euro und eine Monatsrate von 21 Euro gesamt 4 Raten* an ihnen überweisen.
Aus diesem Grund bitte ich Sie, der außerordentlichen Kündigung zuzusprechen.

Vielen Dank für Ihr freundliches Entgegenkommen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dann bekam ich ein e-Mail
Sehr geehrter Herr XXX, leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir Ihrem Wunsch auf eine Ratenzahlung aufgrund der geltenden Zahlungsbedingungen nicht nachkommen können. Wir bitten Sie daher, auch in Ihrem eigenen Interesse, den Betrag fristgerecht zu begleichen um Mahnspesen zu vermeiden. Sie können gerne Ihren Vertrag schriftlich per Fax oder Email kündigen, dieser wird dann mit Ende der Mindestvertragslaufzeit auslaufen. Bis zum Ende der Mindestvertragslaufzeit sind alle Rechnungen zu begleichen. Sollten Sie Fragen zu unserem Service haben, so zögern Sie bitte nicht uns zu kontaktieren. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Web-Downloads.net Service Team http://www.web-downloads.net
da habe ich die Kundigung noch einmal rüber gemailt

ESTESA GmbH
Global Gateway 2478
Rue De La Perle, Mahe
Republik Seychellen

*Kündigung*

Rechnungs-Nr.: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich kündige hiermit meinen bei Ihnen bestehenden Vertrag zum nächst möglichen Termin.

Begründung:

Ich soll angeblich am 01.07.2011bei Ihnen einen Einjahresvertrag abgeschlossen haben.
Ich habe heute mit einem Ihrer Mitarbeiter Telefoniert und klar gemacht dass ich mich nicht bei ihnen Angemeldet habe, die Rechnung trotzdem bezahlen muss.
Da ich zur Arbeitslos bin, kann ich den Betrag nicht auf einmal Zahlen, daher werde ich, mit Ihrem Einverständnis natürlich die *96 Euro in 3 Monatsraten a 25 Euro und eine Monatsrate von 21 Euro gesamt 4 Raten* an ihnen überweisen.
Aus diesem Grund bitte ich Sie, der außerordentlichen Kündigung zuzusprechen.

Vielen Dank für Ihr freundliches Entgegenkommen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

ich bekam die Bestätigung der Kündigung und eine Ablehnung der Ratenzahlung

Hallo, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen den Empfang Ihres Kündigungsersuchen. Die Kündigung wurde vorgemerkt und wird zum Ende der Mindestvertragslaufzeit berücksichtigt. Wir bedauern, dass Sie unseren Service nicht weiter nutzen. Mit freundlichen Grüssen Web-Downloads.net

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxxxxxx leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir Ihrem Wunsch auf eine Ratenzahlung aufgrund der geltenden Zahlungsbedingungen nicht nachkommen können. Wir bitten Sie daher, auch in Ihrem eigenen Interesse, den Betrag fristgerecht zu begleichen um Mahnspesen zu vermeiden. Ihre Kündigung wurde vorgemerkt. Weiters möchten wir Sie darauf hinweisen, dass die Kündigung mit Ende der Mindestvertragslaufzeit in Kraft tritt. Bis zum Ende der Mindestvertragslaufzeit sind alle Rechnungen zu begleichen. Sollten Sie Fragen zu unserem Service haben, so zögern Sie bitte nicht uns zu kontaktieren. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Web-Downloads.net Service Team http://www.web-downloads.net

Dann kam ich die erste Mahnung

Web-Downloads.net - Mahnung Medieninhaber: ESTESA GmbH Global Gateway 2478 Rue De La Perle, Mahe Republik Seychellen e-mail: [email protected] Webseite: www.web-downloads.net Telefon: 01805 - 015096 Telefax: 01805 - 015125 14ct/min a. d. dt. Festnetz, Mobilfunkhöchstpreis 42ct/m. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxx xx xxxxx xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxx Bei Zahlung bitte angeben: Rechnungs-Nr.: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx Mahnung - Offene Rechnung Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, am 01.07.2011 haben Sie sich auf unserer Internetseite www.web-downloads.net angemeldet und damit einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Da Sie auf unsere Rechnung vom 17.07.2011 nicht reagiert haben, und der Rechnungsbetrag bis heute nicht beglichen wurde, fordern wir Sie nun letztmalig auf, den offenen Betrag in Höhe von 96,00 EUR bis zum 07.08.2011 auf unser unten genanntes Konto zu überweisen. Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck unbedingt Ihre RechnungsNr. an und als Kontoinhaber die ESTESA GmbH an, damit wir Ihre Zahlung korrekt zuordnen können. Kontoinhaber: ESTESA GmbH Commerzbank BLZ: 87080000 Konto: 583786800 IBAN: DE22870800000583786800 SWIFT/BIC: DRESDEFF870 Sollte der oben genannte Betrag nicht innerhalb der angegebenen Zahlungsfrist auf unserem Konto eingegangen sein, sehen wir uns gezwungen, unseren Rechtsanwalt mit dem Einzug der gegen Sie geltend gemachten Forderung zu beauftragen. Die zusätzlich entstehenden Gebühren und Auslagen gehen zu Ihren Lasten. Mit freundlichen Grüssen ESTESA GmbH Web-Downloads.net Nähere Erklärung zur Rechnung sowie Mahnung: Auf dieser Internetseite haben Sie durch das explizite Setzen eines Hakens unsere Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptiert. Damit ist Ihr www.web-downloads.net-Zugang in ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement übergegangen. Das Nutzungsentgelt ist 12 Monate im Voraus zu entrichten, dies ist auch unseren Nutzungsbedingungen zu entnehmen. Als Gegenwert erhalten Sie die Nutzungsrechte der Inhalte von www.web-downloads.net für 12 Monate. Um ausschließen zu können, dass sich eine dritte Person mit Ihren Daten anmeldet, haben wir diverse Sicherheits-Checks eingebaut. Dies sind eindeutige Beweise, die wir im Streitfall nutzen werden. Zudem haben wir Ihnen an Ihre E-Mail-Adresse [email protected] die Zugangsdaten gesendet, durch das Nutzen unserer Dienstleistung mittels dieser Daten wurde Ihre E-Mail bestätigt. Als letzte Sicherheitsinstanz wurde die bei der Anmeldung übermittelte IP-Adresse/Internet Provider gespeichert. Diese lautet: xx.xxx.xx.xxx/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.xxxxxxxx.xx Im Falle einer strafrechtlichen Ermittlung ist es den Strafverfolgungsbehörden anhand der IP-Adresse möglich, den PC zu identifizieren, der zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung genutzt wurde. Da die Verbindungsdaten nach geltendem Recht mindestens 6 Monate gespeichert werden müssen, ist eine strafrechtliche Ermittlung erfolgsversprechend. Es wurde folgendes Geburtsdatum angegeben: xx.xx.xxxx. Sollte sich bei einer weiteren Überprüfung der Daten herausstellen, dass ein falsches Geburtsdatum eingegeben wurde, ist von einem Betrugsdelikt auszugehen. In diesem Fall hätte sich eine ggf. minderjährige Person eine Leistung erschlichen, die ihr nicht hätte bereitgestellt werden dürfen. Hier behalten wir uns die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige vor und werden dementsprechend alle anfallenden Kosten und Auslagen gegen Sie geltend machen.
am 29.07.2011 haben ich und mene Frau das Geld überwisen
am 03.08.2011 hat unsere Bank das Geld an uns Rücküberwiesen
der Grund Das Konto ist erloschen

Hier der Beweis

03.08.11 RUECKUEB­ERWEISUN­G
ESTESA GMBH
KontoNr:.583786800 / Bankleitzahl 87080000
R 140091 BITTE UM KÜNDIGUN­G
KONTO ERLOSCHE­N
96,00 EUR
wie soll ich mich weiter Verhalten

[ModEdit: Klarnamen entfernt]


----------



## jupp11 (4 August 2011)

Jensa1 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> ich soll mich angeblich bei web-downloads.net angemeldet haben, was ich nicht habe



Hat mit diesem Thread absolut nichts zu tun sondern gehört zu diesem Thema
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/einschüchterungsfalle-web-downloads-net-auf-kundenfang.33194/


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2011)

Jensa1 schrieb:


> Meine Persönlichen Daten sind alle mit x gekennzeichnet


Witzbold! Selbst der dümmste Anbieter wüsste jetzt, welcher Jens hier gepostet hat.





Jensa1 schrieb:


> wie soll ich mich weiter Verhalten


Lies doch mal alles hier von Anfang an: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/einschüchterungsfalle-web-downloads-net-auf-kundenfang.33194/.

Dass es sich bei dem anonymen Anbieter bekannter Maßen um Halunken handelt, sollte dich davon abhalten, weiter irgend welchen Unsinn dorthin zu schreiben. Und merke:



			
				von mir schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer nicht bezahlt, kann sein Geld behalten!


----------



## Jensa1 (4 August 2011)

Holsteinerin schrieb:


> Hallo, habe diese ganze Prozedur auch durch, heute kam schriftlich "Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro".
> Haben wohl neue Bankverbindung:
> Deutsche Postbank G
> Konto Nr. 0702243905
> ...



Die bank befindet sich in Leipzig 4085, Ciudad Autonoma de Buenos Aires, Capital Federal, Argentinien
Habe ich gegoogelt über die BLZ 86010090


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2011)

Schlecht gegoogelt! Leipzig stimmt zwar ansatzweise aber das ist ganz lapidar die Postbank!


----------



## Jensa1 (4 August 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Schlecht gegoogelt! Leipzig stimmt zwar ansatzweise aber das ist ganz lapidar die Postbank!


In wie fern ansatzweise


----------



## jupp11 (4 August 2011)

Jensa1 schrieb:


> Habe ich gegoogelt über die BLZ 86010090


http://www.bankleitzahlen.de/compon...hlen-suche-.html?name=&ort=&plz=&blz=86010090
bankleitzahlen-suche= 86010090 *Postbank* 04085 *Leipzig*


----------



## Jensa1 (4 August 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.bankleitzahlen.de/compon...hlen-suche-.html?name=&ort=&plz=&blz=86010090
> bankleitzahlen-suche= 86010090 *Postbank* 04085 *Leipzig*


Laut google Earth Leipzig 4085, Ciudad Autonoma de Buenos Aires, Capital Federal, Argentinien


----------



## jupp11 (4 August 2011)

Google Earth ist kein deutsches Bankleitzahlenverzeichnis


----------



## BenTigger (6 August 2011)

Jensa1 schrieb:


> Laut google Earth Leipzig 4085, Ciudad Autonoma de Buenos Aires, Capital Federal, Argentinien


Tja, dir ist es evtl. egal, ob du von jemanden 4085 € bekommst oder oder ob es 04085 € sind.
Aber die Deutsche Post war schon immer etwas anderes. Da ist die Postleitzahl 04085 schon ganz wo anders als die 4085.
Denn in DE gibt es keine 4085 und auch nicht in ähnlicher schreibweise. Deshalb landest du bei Google eben in Argentinien, da es dort den Postcode gibt


----------



## munja2010 (31 August 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> *AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Achtung:

GEGen die ESTESA GmbH wurde bei der Polizeidirektion Leipzig, KPI Komm. 34, Dimitroffstr. 1 04006 Leipzig eine umfangreiche Strafanzeige eingebracht. Bitte schließen Sie sich dieser an, u.a. mit den Hinweisen dass sie verängstigt sind und sich bedroht fühlen.

Die ESTESA hat nun mangels Konten ein Inkassounternehmen aus München eingeschaltet welches nach unserer Ansicht Drohbriefe versendet.
Auch dieses Unternehmen haben wir sofort an die Kripo nach Leipzig gemeldet.

munja2000


----------



## McClean (31 August 2011)

Hi Leute,

also es gibt wohl Neues. Ich habe alle Mahnungen per Post (2 oder 3) ignorriert die gekommen sind. Jetzt kam aber von Blue180 Inkasso ein schreiben. Mit ein wenig Google findet man da aber auch gleich wieder Abzockermeldungen. Trozdem wird es langsam ein wenig ungut wenn da Inkasso beteiligt ist, oder wie seht ihr das?

Gruss Steffen


----------



## Goblin (31 August 2011)

Inkassoklitschen haben keine Sonderrechte oder Vollmachten. Das sind ganz normale Privatunternehmen. Mehr wie Müll verschicken können die auch nicht

Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld für was anders ausgeben


----------



## Hippo (31 August 2011)

Goblin hat recht, es sind nur bezahlte Schreibknechte.
Aktiv werden mußt Du erst wenn ein echter (!) Mahnbescheid kommt. Dem nämlich widersprechen.


----------



## BenTigger (31 August 2011)

McClean schrieb:


> Trozdem wird es langsam ein wenig ungut wenn da Inkasso beteiligt ist, oder wie seht ihr das?



lies dazu auch mal: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/banditentum-im-internet.28621/page-28#post-335027

und auch das ist interessant:


> *Was ist eigentlich ein Inkassobüro?*
> 
> Inkassobüros sind Unternehmen, die ihr Geld damit verdienen, die Forderungen anderer Menschen einzuziehen. „Unternehmen“ ist dabei relativ. Natürlich gibt es unter den Inkassobüros höchst seriöse Unternehmen. Allerdings kann auch ein 18-jähriger Schüler mit Schreibmaschine am Dachboden seiner Eltern — wenn er die Genehmigung hat — Briefe mit der Firmenbezeichnung Inkassobüro oder Forderungsmanagement schreiben.
> 
> ...


Quelle: http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberger-zeitung/was-darf-ein-inkassoburo-1.1474514


----------



## Teledame (1 September 2011)

Hallo, ich habe heute auch ein Inkasso Schreiben von blue180 erhalten bezüglich der Fa. Estesa Ltd. web-downloads. Ich habe sogar eine E-Mail die die besagte Forderung bestreitet quasi zurücknimmt vom letzten Jahr. Ich finde das echt interessant wie aggresiv die hier vorgehen. Per E-Mail habe ich denen genantwortet, das die Forderung eingestellt ist. Es macht einen einfach soviel Mühe der ganze Papierkram. Ich will einfach nur meine Ruhe von denen.
lg
T


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2011)

DAnn trainier Deinen Spamfilter und für den Rest gibts das hier >>>


----------



## cosmo45 (1 September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe heute auch Post von blue180 bekommen sie wollen 168,71 EURO und Drohen mit Zwangsvollstreckung inkl. Gehaltspfändung
und SCHUFA-Eintrag diese Firma Namens ESTESA GmbH geht mir langsam auf die Nerven gut das es dieses Forum mit den Informationen
wie man sich Verhalten muß gibt bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2011)

cosmo45 schrieb:


> ... bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht



Ungefähr so >>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Triangelus_kalletalus


----------



## hobbyhausfrau (1 September 2011)

heute auch Post vom Inkassounternehmen blue180 erhalt. Ist euch etwas aufgefallen ? Es heißt nicht mehr ESTESA GmbH sondern ESTESA Ltd. !!!  Ich war anfangs etwas beunruhigt, aber nach ein wenig googlen nach blue 180 ( man ließt überwiegend Abzocke) und hier inhallo ,
habe  dem Forum nachlesen - bin ich wieder beruhigt.
auch Kontakt 
@ munja2010  -  ich werde zur Polizeidirektion Leipzig Kontakt aufnehem  - danke für die kpl. Adresse ..


----------



## BLAUERSTiiFT (2 September 2011)

heeei 

ich erzähl jetzt meine geschichte einfach mal 

also ich wollte mir vor ein paar Monaten Skyp runterladen & wurde dann auf die Seite web-downloads.net weiter geleitet und musste mich anmelden !
Das hab ich gemacht, aber ich habe mich älter gemacht da ich noch nicht Volljährig bin.
Dann hab ich die erste Rechnung per E-Mail bekommen, hab sie aber dann ignoriert da ich dachte das es nur Werbung oder so sei.
Hab dann nach einem Monat ungefair nochmal eine bekommen und hab mich dann im Internet schlau gemacht ! Da habe ich ja eben erfahren das das alles nur Abzocke wär und habe dann auch auf die Mahnungen, die ich per Post bekommen habe nicht reagiert!..
Ich dachte es wär jetzt alles vorbei und die haben aufgegeben, dann aber gestern so nach ca. 2-3 Monaten bekam ich Post von Blue 180 Inkasso-Institut.
Ich solle jetzt einen Betrag von 168,71 € bis zum 10.September.2011 überweisen.

Jetzt meine frage. . . Soll ich darauf reagiern, wenn ja was soll ich machen ? oder soll ich es einfach ignorieren & hoffen das die irgendwann aufgeben? . . .

Freue mich über Antworten 
Gruuuß BLAUERSTiiFT


----------



## Goblin (2 September 2011)

Leute,lest vorm Schreiben doch mal ein paar Beiträge. Es steht doch alles schon zig mal hier

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## Bruni_28 (2 September 2011)

Halli hallöchen,

Juhu... hab auch post von blue180.
In allen Foren, die sich mit web-download oder win-load beschäftigen liest man es nur noch: das "Inkassounternehmen" Blue180! HAben Serienbriefe innerhalb 1 Woche versendet. Alter Falter... werd mich auch mal an die Polizei in Leipzig wenden. Habe aber auch zusätzlich noch was interessantes gefunden, dass sich zwar auf win-load bezieht, jedoch das gleiche in grün ist bezüglich blue180

http://www.abzocknews.de/2011/08/11...lue-180-vermogensverwaltungs-gmbh/#more-71154

Ganz lustig: die unterschiedlichen Kontoinhaber und Geschäftsführer

Schönes WE und Winke winke


----------



## manu200 (2 September 2011)

munja2010 schrieb:


> Achtung:
> 
> GEGen die ESTESA GmbH wurde bei der Polizeidirektion Leipzig, KPI Komm. 34, Dimitroffstr. 1 04006 Leipzig eine umfangreiche Strafanzeige eingebracht. Bitte schließen Sie sich dieser an, u.a. mit den Hinweisen dass sie verängstigt sind und sich bedroht fühlen.
> 
> ...


----------



## manu200 (2 September 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe  seit letzem Jahr Oktober auch mit Estesa zu kämpfen,habe heute von blue80 Post bekommen..Kann ich der polizei in Leipzig einfach schreiben? Das ist nämlich nicht gerade bei mir um die Ecke!! Und woher bekommt man solche infos das es zur Strafanzeige gekommen ist ?
Denn mulmig wird mir so allmählich auch und wollte schon mal Danke sagen für dieses Forum hier, was mich darin bestätigt hat keine Rechnung zu bezahlen,weil ich nicht mal weiß wie es dazu gekommen sein könnte das ich mich da angemeldet habe.
 Liebe Grüße
 manu200


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2011)

manu200 schrieb:


> ...Kann ich der polizei in Leipzig einfach schreiben? Das ist nämlich nicht gerade bei mir um die Ecke!! ...


Keine Angst, Du mußt den Brief nicht persönlich abgeben, meistens funktioniert die Post noch 



manu200 schrieb:


> ...Und woher bekommt man solche infos das es zur Strafanzeige gekommen ist ? ...


Üblicherweise bekommt man eine Nachricht darüber (aber erwarte nicht daß das zeitnah geschieht)



manu200 schrieb:


> ... Denn mulmig wird mir so allmählich auch ...


Kein Grund dazu vorhanden



manu200 schrieb:


> ...und wollte schon mal Danke sagen für dieses Forum hier, was mich darin bestätigt hat keine Rechnung zu bezahlen,weil ich nicht mal weiß wie es dazu gekommen sein könnte das ich mich da angemeldet habe.
> Liebe Grüße
> manu200


Positive Rückmeldung tut gut 
Entschädigt für den ganzen Sch... den wir uns hier oft antun


----------



## ZivilerUngehorsam (2 September 2011)

Na, die waren ja fleißig: habe heute auch meine "LETZTE ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG VOR KLAGE" von "blue180" im Briefkasten gehabt.
Übrigens exakt über den hier bereits genannten Betrag von 168,71 Euro, zahlbar bis zum 10.09.2011.
Schade, dass der Brief erst jetzt angekommen ist: vor 3 Wochen war ich in München, da hätte ich dem "Firmensitz" der "blue180" auf der Leopoldstraße gerne einen Besuch abgestattet!
Hoffen wir, dass es zu einer baldigen Verurteilung kommt: dauert eh schon viel zu lange, diese ganze Belästigung.


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2011)

ZivilerUngehorsam schrieb:


> ... Hoffen wir, dass es zu einer baldigen Verurteilung kommt: dauert eh schon viel zu lange, diese ganze Belästigung.



Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind dann hoffen sie noch heute ...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/deutschland-ist-ein-abzockerparadies-wie-kommt-das.32880/


----------



## ZivilerUngehorsam (2 September 2011)

Danke für den link: sehr informativer Artikel.
Auch die Informationen der "alten Hasen" sind sehr gut ausgewählt: vielen Dank für Eure Mühe und Geduld!!

Möchte übrigens noch zu Lebzeiten in den Genuss kommen, dass die deutsche Justiz kapiert, um was es da geht


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 September 2011)

ZivilerUngehorsam schrieb:


> Möchte übrigens noch zu Lebzeiten in den Genuss kommen, dass die deutsche Justiz kapiert, um was es da geht


Da wirst du aber Pech haben! Leider! Die StA Oldenburg stellte grad mal kurz das Ermittlungsverfahren i.S. "abcload.de" ein, da "sich auf der Startseite ein deutlicher Hinweis auf die entstehenden Kosten i.H.v. 60 Euro befindet, der farblich noch dazu hervorgehoben und für jeden Nutzer problemlos zu erkennen ist". Außerdem würde "auf der Seite mehrfach auf die entstehenden Kosten hingewiesen und dies muss durch Setzen von Anerkennungshäkchen bestätigt werden".

Landingpages sind für manche Juristen wohl Landebahnen für Spaceshuttles auf dem Mond oder Mars. Das ist halt Deutschland und die weltfremde deutsche Justiz.

Einziger Trost: "Gegen die fünf Beschuldigten sind wegen Verstößen gegen die Abgabenordnung (Steuerhinterziehung) weitere Verfahren eingeleitet worden".

Ja, wenns um Steuerhinterziehung geht, wiegt das bei unserer Justiz ungleich schwerer wie manche Betrugsvorwürfe!


----------



## bernhard (2 September 2011)

ZivilerUngehorsam schrieb:


> Schade, dass der Brief erst jetzt angekommen ist: vor 3 Wochen war ich in München, da hätte ich dem "Firmensitz" der "blue180" auf der Leopoldstraße gerne einen Besuch abgestattet!


Dort wird nichts sein außer einem Briefkasten mit Postweiterleitung ins Nirgendwo.


----------



## ZivilerUngehorsam (2 September 2011)

Ich habe jetzt hier noch viele Beiträge gelesen, die mich sehr an meine erste "Schockreaktion" erinnern.

In mir kam seinerzeit diese wahrscheinlich "typisch deutsche Angst" hervor: "Oh Gott, was habe ich da gemacht-habe ich etwa eine Rechnung übersehen..?"
Ich wurde unruhig, habe mir Gedanken gemacht, eine schlaflose Nacht verbracht: und zum Glück dieses Forum gefunden.

Genau deswegen funktioniert dieses Abo-Fallen-System in Deutschland: die meisten Menschen suchen bei Rechnungen, die sehr fordernd vorgetragen werden, zuerst die Schuld bei sich.
Dieses "Droh-System" ist uns ein Greuel: da zahlt lieber jemand, als weiter diesem Psycho-Stress ausgesetzt zu sein, "wann kommt die nächste Mahnung-gehen die wirklich an meinen Arbeitgeber-machen die eine Gehaltspfändung"..!?

Und die Mahnungen werden ja zunehmend agressiver: "da ist jetzt ein Inkasso-Unternehmen beauftragt worden: bisher habe ich ja alle vernünftigen Vorschläge befolgt, mich "tot zu stellen", aber das ist doch jetzt ein "anderes Kaliber"..

Ihr leistet hier eine ganz tolle Aufklärungsarbeit: und bitte bleibt geduldig-viele Menschen, die zum ersten Mal mit diesen Drohungen konfrontiert sind, können erstmal "gar nicht lesen", weil sie viel zu aufgeregt sind: sie wollen sich einfach ihren Kummer erstmal von der Seele schreiben.

Das zeichnet Euch doch aus, wenn sie den Weg hierher finden, um sich Rat zu holen.

Mir kommt dabei übrigens ein Gedanke: hat irgendjemand schon mal einen Antrag auf Schmerzensgeld wegen dieser psychologischen Belastungen gestellt?


----------



## hobbyhausfrau (2 September 2011)

hallo,   ich habe eine Beschwerde mail an den Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen e.V. [[email protected]] geschrieben und mich über blue 180 beschwert - und sie da - die Antwort lautet    Sehr geehrte xxx   das Unternehmen Blue 180. Vermögensverwaltungs GmbH gehört nicht zu den Mitgliedsunternehmen unseres Verbandes, so dass wir keine Möglichkeiten haben, auf das Unternehmen einzuwirken.   Unter www.rechtsdienstleistungsregister.de können Sie regelmäßig ermitteln, ob ein Inkassodienstleister über die erforderliche Registrierung nach dem Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verfügt. Nach unseren Recherchen ist das Unternehmen nicht registriert und darf daher keinen Forderungseinzug betreiben.  Bitte wenden Sie sich mit Ihrer Beschwerde an die zuständige Registrierungs-/Aufsichtsbehörde.   Amtsgericht München Pacellistraße 5 | 80333 München Tel.: 089 55 97 06 | Fax: 089 55 97 2850 [email protected]  Da wir Ihnen zu konkreten Fragen kein Rechtsrat erteilen dürfen, regen wir an, sich mit Ihrem Vorgang an einen Rechtsanwalt oder die Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden.    Also -das Schreiben von blue180 in den "Rundordner"  oder zum Grillanzünden verwenden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 September 2011)

Blue180 ist kein Inkassobüro, sondern lediglich ein sog. "Zahlungsverkehrsdienstleister" für bestimmte Nutzlosbranchenunternehmen, auch "Erschrecker" genannt.

Aber von diesem Laden muss man sich keinesfalls erschrecken lassen....


----------



## ZivilerUngehorsam (2 September 2011)

Nur so geht es offensichtlich: selbst aktiv werden.

Habe heute an die Hypovereinsbank geschrieben, dass sie das Konto der INET mal unter die Lupe nehmen sollten:
_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,_
_ich habe den Verdacht, dass über das Konto INET-Dienstleistungen GmbH, Kontonummer 10030726, bei Ihrer Bank illegale Beträge fließen. Es handelt sich dabei um das Inkassounternehmen blue180, welches im Namen der ESTESA Ltd. (vormals ESTESA GmbH mit Sitz auf den Seychellen) versucht, mittels Versendung von Drohbriefen Forderungen einzutreiben._
_Die Firma ESTESA ist bekannt für ihre sogenannten "Abofallen", Strafanzeige wurde bereits gestellt._
_Ich appelliere an Sie, das Konto zu kündigen und das eingegangene Geld an die Absender zurückzuüberweisen._
_Mit freundlichen Grüßen,_


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2011)

Das ist wirklich fast die einzige Methode wie der Otto Normalverbraucher das ganze etwas versalzen kann.
Traurig aber wahr


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18715 (3 September 2011)

hallo. ich hab nun gestern auch von der blue 180 "gesellschaft" post bekommen. also am besten nichts machen? oder? ich hab da echt ein wenig bedenken, was die sache angeht, ist eh komisch genug, dass angeblich ein inkassobüro eine hotline nummer hat, die auch noch kostenpflichtig ist. gibt mir bitte ein rat, was ich tun kann um endlich den mist zu beenden.

LG Kristin


----------



## Goblin (3 September 2011)

> gibt mir bitte ein rat, was ich tun kann um endlich den mist zu beenden



Spamfilter und Mülltonne beenden den Mist. Und beim nächsten Mal nicht überall blind persönliche Daten angeben,dann kommt es erst gar nicht erst zu dem Mist


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18715 (3 September 2011)

danke schön


----------



## Powerralle (6 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich bin in die Internet Falle der oben genannten Firma getreten beim angeblichen kostenlosen Download von Google Earth. wie es schon in vielen Foren geschildert steht. Erst eine Rechnung in Höhe von 96,-€ auf die ich nicht reagiert habe und jetzt das Inkasso Büro Blue 180 mit einer Forderung in Höhe von 168,71 € siehe PDF Anhang.
Sie können meinen Fall sehr gerne verwenden und veröffentlichen. Des weiteren wäre ich über einen Rat von Ihnen über die weitere vorgehensweise dankbar.

LG. Ralf

[ModEdit: PDF wegen Adresse entfernt]


----------



## Goblin (6 September 2011)

> kostenlosen Download



Bei kostenlosen Angeboten gibt man NIEMALS persönliche Daten an. Und erst Recht nicht seine richtigen



> Des weiteren wäre ich über einen Rat von Ihnen über die weiterevorgehensweise dankbar



Steht alles in den anderen Beiträgen. Lesen muss man schon selber


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2011)

Übrigens, wer meint, dass München drin ist, wo auch München drauf steht, der täuscht sich womöglich. Denn wenn ein Unternehmen wie dieses:


> INET-Dienstleistungen GmbH
> 
> Geschäftsanschrift:
> Nymphenburger Str. 4, 80335 München


sich die Anschrift mit einem anderen teilt, das virtuelle Büros und sonstige Scheinadressen in sich birgt:





> *Excellent Business Center München Nymphenburger Höfe*
> Nymphenburger Strasse 4
> 80335 München


dann lässt sich trefflich vermuten, dass in München (außer dem Handelsregistereintrag und der Postweiterleitungsadresse) wahrscheinlich sonst nix ist.


----------



## Han (7 September 2011)

Na vor allen weil diese Adresse der Nymphenburger Straße 4 die vom Löwenbräu ist: http://muenchen.cylex.de/firma-home-muenchen/loewenbraeu-ag-5248666.html . Ich glaube kaum das die Ihre Adresse teilen.
Die Blue 180 ist ja auf der Leopoldstr.153, auf der allerdings nur das Schild der GmbH 24 zu finden ist. Welche wiederum Vorratsgesellschaften anbietet. Wie praktisch.


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2011)

@ Han, du hast meinen Beitrag womöglich nicht verstanden. Löwenbräu mit Keller und Biergarten (auf Hausnummer 2) ist gegenüber dem Neubau, in dem auch das EBC ansässig ist. Die Immobilie selbst könnte aber von Löwenbräu sein, da denen in dem Areal dort die meisten Liegenschaften gehören. Das alles tut aber nichts zur Sache, da allein die Adresse der INET-Dienstleistungen GmbH eine rolle spielt und die dürfte in Vertretung (virtuell) bei der EBC sein - also nur eine Scheinanschrift des Geschäftsführers aus Wien. Meiner Meinung nach ist Estesa Ltd./GmbH ein österreichisches Produkt, mit dem deutsche Bürger abgezockt werden sollen.


----------



## ZivilerUngehorsam (8 September 2011)

Antwort der Hypo-Vereinsbank, die von Blue180 benutzt wird:

_vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht._

_Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis, dass wir aufgrund des Bankgeheimnisses keine Aussagen über etwaige Kundenbeziehungen treffen können. Sollten Sie Opfer eines Betrügers oder einer betrügerischen Firma geworden sein, so wenden Sie sich bitte an die Polizei. _

_Den gesamten Vorgang haben wir jedoch hausintern an die zuständige Stelle weitergeleitet. _

_Bei weiteren Fragen und Anregungen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung. _


_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_


----------



## N-Spitz (9 September 2011)

Hallo,
habe auch die "Letzte Mahnung vor Klage" bekommen, natürlich nicht bezahlt. Mal sehen, wann der nächste Serienbrief kommt.
Sie scheinen ja nicht immer Zeit zum Schreiben zu haben, da zwischen "Letzter Mahnung vor Inkasso" und "Letzter Mahnung vor Klage" immerhin 5 Monate vergangen sind.

NSpitz


----------



## Hippo (9 September 2011)

Na und jetzt kommt dann die *aller*letzte Mahnung ...
Und so weiter ....


----------



## Antiscammer (9 September 2011)

Ich würde denen das Geld sofort faxen.
Und zwar so:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/attachments/geld_per_fax-jpg.8444/


----------



## ZivilerUngehorsam (10 September 2011)

@Antiscammer,
netter link: habe gut "abgegrinst" 

Allerdings war mir bei meiner ersten Rechnung von denen ganz anders zumute: ich verdanke es den Moderatoren und Mitgliedern dieses Forums, dass ich jetzt darüber lachen kann 

So kann ich es auch jedem immer wieder empfehlen: hier gibt es alle Infos, die man braucht.


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2011)

Powerralle schrieb:


> Inkasso Büro Blue 180 mit einer Forderung in Höhe von 168,71 € (für *web-downloads.net*)


Ach nee! Für *win-loads.net* von der DOMEMBER FZE soll auch nachgeerntet werden.


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Ach nee! Für *win-loads.net* von der DOMEMBER FZE soll auch nachgeerntet werden.


....und für *mega-downloads.net* von der Load House FZE!


----------



## sascha (20 September 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> ....und für *mega-downloads.net* von der Load House FZE!



Wie - die auch nochmal? Dreist.


----------



## susee (27 September 2011)

am besten knallt man denen so viele Paragrafen um die Ohren, dass sie aufgeben. hat geklappt.


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2011)

Da würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen daß da jetzt Ruhe ist.
Die bisherige Erfahrung hier ist eher daß es ziemlich egal ist ob Du Briefe wie Deinen, das Vaterunser oder Kochrezepte schickst.
Was im Grunde aber auch egal ist - der Klabauter muß beweisen daß ein Verttrag besteht und ihm das Geld zusteht und nicht Du.


----------



## sascha (27 September 2011)

susee schrieb:


> am besten knallt man denen so viele Paragrafen um die Ohren, dass sie aufgeben. hat geklappt.



So wie 50.000 andere, die den Musterbrief der VZ runtergeladen haben konnten. Das dürfte die wenig bis überhaupt nicht beeindrucken...


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (27 September 2011)

sascha schrieb:


> Das dürfte die wenig bis überhaupt nicht beeindrucken...


...zumal DIE weder die eMails noch die Briefe zugestellt bekommen. Allenfalls Einschreiben werden angeblich vom Münchener Bürocenter ins Nirwana weiter gereicht.

In diesem Fall gibt es nur eines:



> Bleiben sie stur!
> Zahlen sie nicht!
> Führen sie keinen unnötigen Schriftverkehr mit anonymen Empfängern!


 
Man muss sich nur mal die Dreistigkeit der österreichischen Nacherntehelfer vor das geistige Auge halten - DIE beanspruchen jetzt sogar bereits abgegraste Forderungen über mega-downloads.net aus dem Jahr 2007!


----------



## Goblin (27 September 2011)

> vom Münchener Bürocenter ins Nirwana weiter gereicht



Das Nirwana ist wahrscheinlich ein Shredder oder gleich die Mülltonne


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 September 2011)

Goblin schrieb:


> Das Nirwana ist wahrscheinlich ein Shredder oder gleich die Mülltonne


Vielleicht haben die noch die große Mülltonne vom Brain aufgehoben! 


> Mit ein paar Journalisten-Kollegen wühlen wir im Müll. In der Tonne vorm newadmedia-Büro. Hätte sich Brian C. doch mit den verdienten Euros doch besser einen Schredder gegönnt - Olaf T. hätt's ihm gedankt. Zahlreiche Schreiben finden wir - von probino-Betroffenen aus ganz Deutschland. Und die dazu passenden Inkasso-Schreiben des Oldenburger Anwalts.


Quelle: http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73533_3-probino-kein-anwalt-nummer.html


----------



## susee (27 September 2011)

sascha schrieb:


> So wie 50.000 andere, die den Musterbrief der VZ runtergeladen haben konnten. Das dürfte die wenig bis überhaupt nicht beeindrucken...


das war nicht der Musterbrief sondern noch weiter gesalzen und hat etwas gebracht. Es gab keine weiteren Schreiben. Der letzte Absatz schreckt denn vielleicht doch.


----------



## susee (27 September 2011)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> ...zumal DIE weder die eMails noch die Briefe zugestellt bekommen. Allenfalls Einschreiben werden angeblich vom Münchener Bürocenter ins Nirwana weiter gereicht.


Faxen reicht


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2011)

susee schrieb:


> Faxen reicht


Stimmt, da reichts auf den Löschknopf am Computer zu drücken ...



> das war nicht der Musterbrief sondern noch weiter gesalzen und hat etwas gebracht. Es gab keine weiteren Schreiben. Der letzte Absatz schreckt denn vielleicht doch.


Nö - die nicht


----------



## susee (27 September 2011)

boah, habt ihr nen ton am leib. Viel Spaß hier noch so unter euch.


----------



## sascha (27 September 2011)

susee schrieb:


> boah, habt ihr nen ton am leib. Viel Spaß hier noch so unter euch.



Wie meinen?


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2011)

susee schrieb:


> boah, habt ihr nen ton am leib. Viel Spaß hier noch so unter euch.


Nö, wir sind nach den Jahren einfach Realisten und kennen die Methoden unserer Klabauter ein bißchen genauer


----------



## susee (27 September 2011)

ich bin in einigen Foren, habe aber noch keins erlebt, in dem Admis und Mods user mal eben des Dünnsinns bezichtigen. Da ist mein thread nicht der einzige.


----------



## sascha (27 September 2011)

Das hat hier niemand getan. Und es ist ja auch gut, dass du dich gewehrt hast. Es gibt genug Leute, die einfach unbesehen jeden Unfug zahlen, statt Abzocker einfach auflaufen zu lassen. Nach 6 Jahren Kasperletheater mit diesen Herrschaften fällt es nur schwer zu glauben, dass die sich von ein paar zusammengeschriebenen Paragraphen erschrecken lassen würden. Ich fürchte viel mehr, das ist denen sch...egal...


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2011)

susee - es mag Threads/Posts geben bei denen wir - sagen wir mal - deutlicher werden.
Wenn z.B. einer eine Frage stellt die genau einen oder zwei Beiträge vorher schon beantwortet wurde ...
Da gibts dann schon eine klare Ansage. Es ist nämlich unsere Freizeit hier.
Und wenn dann einer noch gleich zu seiner Frage schreibt daß er zu faul ist alle Beiträge des Threads zu lesen - dann kannst Du Dir unsere Reaktion vorstellen, oder? Ist aber dann auch nicht so schwer zu verstehen...


----------



## susee (27 September 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> susee - es mag Threads/Posts geben bei denen wir - sagen wir mal - deutlicher werden.
> Wenn z.B. einer eine Frage stellt die genau einen oder zwei Beiträge vorher schon beantwortet wurde ...
> Da gibts dann schon eine klare Ansage. Es ist nämlich unsere Freizeit hier.
> Und wenn dann einer noch gleich zu seiner Frage schreibt daß er zu faul ist alle Beiträge des Threads zu lesen - dann kannst Du Dir unsere Reaktion vorstellen, oder? Ist aber dann auch nicht so schwer zu verstehen...


hiermit fühle ich mich gerade überhaupt nicht angesprochen.


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2011)

Ich hab ja auch nicht Dich gemeint, und Dich hat auch keiner angemotzt.
Wir haben lediglich mit unserer jahrelangen unerheblichen Erfahrung angezweifelt daß Dein Schreiben irgendeinen Klabauter auch nur ansatzweise interessiert hat. Wenn dem nämlich so wäre hättest Du eine Bestätigung darüber bekommen.
Aber Du darfst Deine Meinung ruhig behalten, wir sind das hier gewöhnt


----------



## susee (27 September 2011)

sascha schrieb:


> Das hat hier niemand getan. Und es ist ja auch gut, dass du dich gewehrt hast. Es gibt genug Leute, die einfach unbesehen jeden Unfug zahlen, statt Abzocker einfach auflaufen zu lassen. Nach 6 Jahren Kasperletheater mit diesen Herrschaften fällt es nur schwer zu glauben, dass die sich von ein paar zusammengeschriebenen Paragraphen erschrecken lassen würden. Ich fürchte viel mehr, das ist denen sch...egal...


Ich lehne mich nach nun mehr über 2 Jahren nach Verfassen meines Briefes und keinerlei weiteren Schreiben von Load entspannt zurück. Schliesslich weiss ich ja als Selbstständige, dass Forderungen nach dieser Frist eh irrelevant sind.
Den Brief habe ich damals aus allerlei Briefen und links hier im Forum zusammengetragen und mit einer Anwältin verfeinert. Ich hatte damals keine Lust auf weitere Post. Und die blieb dann ja auch aus. Der letzte Absatz als Würze der §§§ hat meiner Meinung nach dazu beigetragen, dass Sie es nicht wieder versucht haben. 
Da man das ganze aber auch aussitzen kann, wie hier mehrfach geschrieben, brauche ich mir ja wohl keine Mühe mehr zu geben.


----------



## susee (27 September 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch nicht Dich gemeint, und Dich hat auch keiner angemotzt.
> Wir haben lediglich mit unserer jahrelangen unerheblichen Erfahrung angezweifelt daß Dein Schreiben irgendeinen Klabauter auch nur ansatzweise interessiert hat. Wenn dem nämlich so wäre hättest Du eine Bestätigung darüber bekommen.
> Aber Du darfst Deine Meinung ruhig behalten, wir sind das hier gewöhnt


Na, die Bestätigung habe ich bei dieser Art Internetbetrügern auch nicht erwartet


----------



## sascha (28 September 2011)

susee schrieb:


> Da man das ganze aber auch aussitzen kann, wie hier mehrfach geschrieben, brauche ich mir ja wohl keine Mühe mehr zu geben.



Jep.


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2011)

ZivilerUngehorsam schrieb:


> habe heute auch meine "LETZTE ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG VOR KLAGE" von "*blue180*" im Briefkasten gehabt.


...oder von der *INET-Dienstleistungen GmbH*? Wichtige Frage: gibt es derzeit überhaupt noch eingehende Mahnungen? Oder war das nur ein Versuchsballon?



ZivilerUngehorsam schrieb:


> Hoffen wir, dass es zu einer baldigen Verurteilung kommt: dauert eh schon viel zu lange, diese ganze Belästigung.



Eben, und deshalb sollte man auf jeden Fall Anzeige erstatten und das nach München übersenden lassen. Das betrifft aber nur die Forderungen von dem Müncherner Unternehmen INET-Dienstleistungen GmbH (vormals Blue 180. Vermögensverwaltungs GmbH)!

_(Onlineanzeige ist übrigens nicht gut, da zwingend das Forderungsschreiben dabei sein muss und Anlagen man dort nicht beifügen kann.)_


----------



## dvill (2 Oktober 2011)

Im Stammland der Mafia klingen die Mahndrohungen doch sehr moderat.


> Gentile Signor [...] [...],
> 
> Nonostante la fattura del []/[]/2011 e il sollecito via mail purtroppo fino ad oggi non abbiamo
> ancora ricevuto il pagamento della fattura per aver usufruito del nostro servizio Italia-Programmi.net
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Oktober 2011)

Mal sehen, welcher Butzeno di raccolta die Domanda eintreibt....


----------



## Marc010 (9 Oktober 2011)

Hallo erstmal (bin neu) 

Ich hab gerade meine Emails nachgeschaut und bemerkt dass ich eine Email von eine italienischen Firma erhalten habe :/
Ich hab den Text gerade mit Google übersetzt und bermerkt das es eine Rechnung ist.
Das Problem ist nur dass ich dort nie etwas bestellt habe und ich bin minderjährig (15).
Hier ist der (übersetzte) Text

Italien-Programmi.net - Zahlungserinnerung

[XXX]

2011.07.10

Rechnungsnummer: [XXX]

Sehr geehrter Herr [XXX],

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anmeldung für die Zahlung von 2011.09.20 14:48 (IP-Adresse: XXX) gemacht
von http://www.italia-programmi.net/sign.php?82

. Nicht mit der 10-tägigen Widerrufsrecht genommen,
Wir freuen uns, in der Lage sein bei unseren Kunden für das Premium-Download-Portal www.italia-programmi.net count

.

In seinem persönlichen Konto von der Redaktion vorbereiteten Inhalte zu finden und Informationen über Computer-Software,
und einige einzigartige Eigenschaften. Für die Zwecke der Vorbereitung und Durchführung unserer Leistungen
möchten wir in die Rechnung Quote beim Einsatz auf der Grundlage der folgenden vereinbarten Zeitplan beinhalten:

------------------------------
---------------------------------------------

Zugang für 12 Monate www.italia-programmi.net

- 96,00 €

8,00 € pro Monat, in Übereinstimmung mit den Geschäftsbedingungen des Vorjahres gezahlt.

-------------------------------------------------- -------------------------

Zu zahlender Betrag 96,00 EUR

-------------------------------------------------- -------------------------
-------------------------------------------------- -------------------------

Bitte stellen Sie die Zahlung von 96,00 vor 17/10/2011 von SEPA / EU Bank
auf folgendes Konto:

Begünstigter: Erweiterte Ltd
IBAN: CY30005001400001400154795201
BIC-Code: HEBACY2N

Bitte geben Sie in den folgenden Gründen zu zahlen, um
verfolgen Sie Ihre Zahlungsweise: [XXX]
Wenn Sie noch kein Online-Banking-Service, können Sie unseren Überweisungsauftrag
von uns vorbereitet (ORDER-OF-BONIFCO-F303814.PDF). Sie finden im Anhang dieser E-Mail.
Geben Sie einfach Ihre Kontaktinformationen und leitet es an Ihre Bank, nachdem Sie es zu unterzeichnen.

Bitte vereinbaren Sie Zahlung des geschuldeten Betrags innerhalb der vorgeschriebenen Zeit,
zu vermeiden, dass zusätzliche Kosten für eine einstweilige Verfügung.

Wenn Sie Ihren Benutzernamen oder Ihr Passwort vergessen haben, können Sie diese Aufzeichnungen jederzeit Anfrage
wenn die Verbindung http://www.italia-programmi.net/lostpwd.php

.

Bei Fragen zu diesem Gesetz und unsere Dienstleistungen wenden Sie sich bitte per E-Mail an unsere
Customer Service: [email protected]

Anbei finden Sie die prompte Bezahlung im Original-Format auf unserer Briefkopf.

Der Anhang enthält keine Viren. Zum Öffnen des Dokuments benötigen Sie den Adobe Reader
http://get.adobe.com/it/reader/: die kann unter dieser Adresse heruntergeladen werden

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Team Italy-Programmi.net
http://www.italia-programmi.net

.....................................
Erweiterte AG - Global Gateway 2478, Rue De La Perle Providence, Mahe, Republik Seychellen
E-Mail: [email protected]

Handelsregister Nr. 079143, Seychellen Book Company

[modedit by Hippo: weitere persönliche Angaben entfernt]

Was soll ich eurer Meinung machen ?
Als ich die Seite öffnen wollte hat sich das Browser Plugin (WOT) direkt gemeldet und gesagt dass es eine Betrüger Seite ist.

Es verwundert mich ein wenig wie die Firma an meine Daten gekommen ist.
Der Name ist zwar falsch (adresse usw. auch) aber zumindestens wissen die meinen Vornamen und die IP. Zudem war ich an dem angegeben Tag ganz bestimmt nicht auf der Seite.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

PS: Bin ich im richtigen Forum für so etwas ?

Oh eine Sache noch:
Ich habe 2 Email Adressen und an die Email Adresse an die die Email geschickt wurde, verwende ich nur bei (eigentlich) vertrausenwürdigen Seiten. z.B. Apple, manchen Foren oder auch bei Sony

EDIT: Text ist jetzt drinnen
Persönlich Daten ist ja nur die IP Adresse (hab ich trotzdem entfernt)
Danke schonmal für die schnelle Rückmeldung


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2011)

Der Text funktioniert nicht. Setz den Text einfach so rein (aber ohne Deine persönlichen Daten)
Ich denke aber schon daß Du hier richtig bist


----------



## Marc010 (9 Oktober 2011)

Und der Anhang enthält (erstaunlicher weise) keine Viren
Der enthält nur nochmal die gleiche Rechnung, kann ich bei bedarf auch noch hochladen


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2011)

Als Rookie kannst Du hier noch nichts hochladen, Du mußt das über copy/paste einfügen.
Am besten beides - das Original und die Übersetzung


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2011)

http://www.euroconsumatori.org/16842v16921d68339.html


> Antitrust-Behörde rüffelt Webseite www.italia-programmi.net
> Nachdem zahlreiche Eingaben seitens einzelner Bürger und einiger Verbraucherorganisationen bei der italienischen Antitrust-Behörde (Autorità garante della concorrenza e del mercato) eingelangt waren, hat die Behörde nun verfügt, dass jegliche Tätigkeit, die auf Bewerbung der kostenlosen Nutzbarkeit der von der Seite herunterladbaren Software abzielt, eingestellt werden muss.


http://www.stol.it/Artikel/Wirtschaft/Antitrust-Behoerde-rueffelt-Webseite-italia-programmi.net

Dummdreiste Abofalle. Ablage > Spamfilter


----------



## Marc010 (9 Oktober 2011)

Danke da bin ich ein bisschen erleichtert
Aber es wundert mich immernoch wie die an die Daten gekommen sind
Das muss ich wohl mal weiter überprüfen, bin da eig. immer sehr vorsichtig mit


----------



## Marc010 (9 Oktober 2011)

Laut der Links die jupp11 gepostet hat muss ich die Firma offebar daraufhinweisen dass ich kein 2 Jahres Abo haben will
Diese E-Mail kann ich doch bestimmt in English abfassen, oder ?


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2011)

Mit Abofallenabzockern egal ob in Italien oder Deutschland führt man keine  Brieffreundschaften:
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> 
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.


----------



## Marc010 (9 Oktober 2011)

Also einfach abwarten ?
In dem Text steht ja auch das IP Adressen nur zur Verfolgung von schweren Straftaten benutzt werden darf
Und da die Adresse wieso nicht stimmt, können die ja nicht viel machen


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2011)

Marc010 schrieb:


> Und da die Adresse wieso nicht stimmt, können die ja nicht viel machen


Selbst wenn sie die hätten, wäre der einzige Unterschied, dass die grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne zum Einsatz käme


----------



## Marc010 (9 Oktober 2011)

Ok Danke für die Hilfe 
Gegen solch einen dreisten Betrug sollte echt mal etwas ernsthaftes unternohmen werden


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2011)

Das klappt schon in D nicht, geschweige denn grenzüberschreitend.
Es sei denn (s.o.) die Italiener unternehmen selbst was.
Ansonsten ist dem was Jupp geschrieben hat praktisch nichts hinzuzufügen.
Höchstens als weitere Beruhigung - guck Dir nochmal die Links in meiner Signatur zum Thema "Minderjährige" an


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2011)

Marc010 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade meine Emails nachgeschaut und bemerkt dass ich eine Email von eine italienischen Firma erhalten habe :/


Dann ist der Müllfilter nicht richtig justiert.

Man öffnet nicht unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails.

Zum Mahndrohtext siehe auch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-net-auf-kundenfang.33194/page-17#post-336612


----------



## Marc010 (21 Oktober 2011)

Ich habe gerade noch eine E Mail von denen erhalten, natürlich habe ich die Zahlung "vergessen".
Den letzten Satz fand ich aber lustig:

Die Anlage enthält den Virus.

Ich hoffe mal das war wegen Google Übersetzer ^^


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2011)

Marc010 schrieb:


> > Die Anlage enthält den Virus.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe mal das war wegen Google Übersetzer ^^


Diese Halunken sind deutschsprachig, da braucht es eigentlich keinen Übersetzer. Bei dieser Art unseriöser Beutesammler ist mit allem zu rechnen.


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2011)

Köter, die kläffen, beißen nicht. Damit muss man wenigstens nicht rechnen.

So heißen: Dieses "mit allem" beschränkt sich auf Kasperlegetöse. Den Müll im SPAM-Filter entsorgen reicht.


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2011)

Marc010 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade noch eine E Mail von denen erhalten


Hast du die eMail noch? Auf welches Konto sollte die Überweisung erfolgen?


----------



## dvill (24 Oktober 2011)

Hier sind frische Konten der Banditen:

http://www.google.de/#q="estesa+ltd....,cf.osb&fp=91f06d13ba08caee&biw=1446&bih=919


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> ...frische Konten der Banditen
> 
> 
> > Beneficiario: Estesa Ltd.
> ...


Unter der IBAN findet man immer wieder das eine Konto von der griechischen Bank in Zypern


> Hellenic Bank Group


Das bringt mich leider nicht weiter, da ich gern die aktuelle, deutsche Bankverbindung wissen würde.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Oktober 2011)

Auch mir wurde in den letzten Wochen nur die zypriotische Bank Hellenic Bank Group genannt. Das war doch auch die Bank, an die unser Proinkasso-Butzi vor einigen Monaten die Beute für den "russischen Auftraggeber" transferieren sollte:


			
				Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt schrieb:
			
		

> [.....]Die durchgeführten Ermittlungen konnten die Einlassung des Beschuldigten S. nicht widerlegen. Über eine Anfrage an Interpol Moskau konnte ermittelt werden, dass eine Person mit den Namen Jurek Krysztof nicht bekannt ist und dessen Emails über einen Anonymisierungsserver versandt worden sei. Nach Auskunft von Interpol Nikosia ist der Kontoinhaber des Kontos bei der Hellenic Bank, die Firma Cosmos Ltd., dort nicht bekannt. Letztlich sind seitens des Beschuldigten S. nach bekanntwerden der Ermittlungen auch keine Gelder an die Hellenic Bank Nikosia überwiesen worden.[.....]


----------



## Marc010 (27 Oktober 2011)

Hier die neuste Email mit aktueller Kontoverbindung

Italienisch-Programmi.net - Payment Reminder

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

Leider bis heute haben wir noch nicht Bekanntgabe der Zahlung gegen unsere empfangen
Erinnerung auf 2011.07.10 (Rechnungsnummer: XXX). Wir sind sicher, dass dies nur ein Versehen;
wenn Sie bereits die Zahlung vorgenommen haben, sowie Diesen Hinweis ignorieren.

[blafaselblafaselblafasel]

[Modedit by Hippo: Standardmahnpupstext aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit entfernt]


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Marc,
justier Deinen Spamfilter, hol Dir einen schönen Tee und laß Dich von den italienischen Mahnpupsern im Mondschein besuchen.
Alles andere wurde in den Posts weiter oben schon geschrieben


----------



## dvill (3 November 2011)

Hier auch mal mit deutscher Domain: http://www.modoma.de/Gimp.html

http://whois.domaintools.com/modoma.de

modoma.de


> premiumloads.net ist eine Dienstleistung der:
> 
> Pemil Marketing & Capital GmbH
> Nymphenburgerstrasse 4
> 80335 München, Deutschland


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Hier auch mal mit deutscher Domain


Aber immer noch kein Konto! Somit ist momentan noch kein Schaden zu verzeichnen. Rechnungen und Mahnungen gibt es auch noch keine!


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (3 November 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Rechnungen und Mahnungen gibt es auch noch keine!


Hat das evtl. was mit dem neuen "sichern" Wohnsitz von Speedtest zu tun?



Erwin_83 schrieb:


> Weiter Quellen zu der 1337-crew:
> Inside mega-downloads.net 2.0: Neue Abofalle mit alten Bekannten - oder: so klein ist die Abzockwelt



@ Redu, siehe auch hier: clever-downloaden.net http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/einschüchterungsfalle-clever-downloaden-auf-kundenfang.32854/#post-319434


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (3 Januar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Aber immer noch kein Konto! Somit ist momentan noch kein Schaden zu verzeichnen. Rechnungen und Mahnungen gibt es auch noch keine!


 Jetzt schon!


----------



## Goblin (3 Januar 2012)

Na dann wollen wir mal schreibseln

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...m-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.30590/


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir mal schreibseln


Wichtig in dem Zusammenhang dürfte wohl die Zuständigkeit einer Behörde sein, wenn man den verdacht des Betruges hegt. In diesem Fall hier hat der Anbieter selbst für Klarheit gesorgt. Anzeigen dürfte somit folgende Staatsanwaltschaft zu bewältigen haben:

http://www.justiz.bayern.de/sta/sta/m1/
http://www.justiz.bayern.de/sta/sta/m1/zustand/verfahren/vf_00232.php


> Staatsanwaltschaft München I
> Linprunstraße 25
> 80335 München


 
Wichtig: bei Anzeigen sollte immer auch die Rechnung oder später die Mahnung dabei sein. Damit man eine Eingangsbestätigung und später auch eine Rückmeldung über den Ausgangs des Verfahrens bekommt, sollte man das Ganze besser per Briefpost versenden. Außerdem immer angeben, ob gezahlt wurde (Vollendung) oder nicht (Versuch).


----------



## dvill (4 Januar 2012)

http://translate.google.de/translat...&hl=de&biw=1468&bih=1102&tbs=qdr:w&prmd=imvns


> Internet: Antitrust, Italien Geldstrafe für Extended-Programmi.net


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2012)

Auch in deutsch: http://www.euroconsumatori.org/16842v16921d71279.html


> 1,5 Millionen Euro Strafe für Internet-Kostenfalle italia-programmi.net
> 
> Die italienische Antitrustbehörde hat gestern eine Millionenstrafe aufgrund unlauterer Geschäftspraktiken über die Firma Estesa Ltd, Betreiberin der Webseite italia-programmi.net verhängt. Die Firma mit Sitz auf den Seychellen drangsaliert bereits seit Monaten zahlreiche italienische Verbraucher, die sich unwissentlich auf der Seite angemeldet haben, mit Zahlungsaufforderungen und Mahnungen.


Und was machen wir mit den Fallgrubenstellern?

Zusehen, Persilscheine ausstellen im vorauseilenden Gehorsam, lamentieren, nichts tun ...


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Januar 2012)

Man darf gespannt sein, ob der Kostenbescheid auf die Seychellen zustellbar ist. Allerdings sollte man den Erfindungsreichtum der Italiener nicht unterschätzen. Bezüglich möglicher Ersatzzustellungen nach Deutschland...


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2012)

Die Drohbriefe kommen "zufällig" auch aus Deutschland. Der Industriedrucker wird auch hier stehen. Da könnten die Behörden ja mal zugreifen.






http://blog.beck.de/2011/06/08/runder-tisch-gegen-internetabzocke#comment-36713


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (15 Januar 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Die Drohbriefe kommen "zufällig" auch aus Deutschland. Der Industriedrucker wird auch hier stehen. Da könnten die Behörden ja mal zugreifen.


Die Produktion wird z. B. durch einen hessischen Lettershop erledigt, im anonymen Auftrag, Datenaustausch per eMail oder USB-Stick und dann womöglich auch noch mit Barzahlung über einen Kurier.


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2012)

http://translate.googleusercontent....mi.pdf&usg=ALkJrhgkHKhS16WLWmEARx8118pwZxJJiw


> Google Adwords, während die Seite ist in den Perioden gesponsert werden
> über zwei Konten eines Unternehmens mit Sitz in Wien registriert.


Google kennt wegen der Fängerwerbung bei Adwords die Drahtzieher oder unmittelbare Helfer in Wien.


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Google kennt wegen der Fängerwerbung bei Adwords die Drahtzieher oder unmittelbare Helfer in Wien.


Nächstes Problem: das alles ist italienisch mit österreichischen Würzeln und einer seychellianischen Scheinfirma/Firmenhülle, die sich nur der Vermutung nach auch in Deutschland tummelt. Ob sich eine deutsche Staatsanwaltschaft dazu hinreißen lässt, hinsichtlich einem Fremdprojekt, mit dem in Italien Schaden produziert wird, hier in Deutschland zu beschäftigen, wage ich dann doch zu bezweifeln. Konkrete Parallelen sind da aber hier zu Lande versucht man sicherlich nur die einheimische Kuh vom Eis zu bekommen, die bislang ihren Stall in Köln, Hannover, Dresden und nun in München hat. Man sollte bei allem Respekt hinsichtlich konkreter Aufdeckung der Handlungsführer den Verdacht nicht vergessen, dass es sich bei der Problematik auch um eine Art Franchiseprodukt handeln könnte. Außerdem, wenn es nun schon so viele Hinweise in Richtung Österreich gibt, warum schlagen die Projekte dort nicht auf? Kann es sein, dass man die Hauptstallung aus Prinzip sauber hält, damit die dortigen Behörden gar nicht erst auf Handlungsbedarf erkennen?


----------



## dvill (20 März 2012)

Nach dem großen Erfolg in Italien wird gleich auch noch die Türkei abgezogen:

http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://turkce-program.net
http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=italia-programmi.net


----------



## dvill (5 April 2012)

Die Bande lässt nichts aus:

http://translate.google.de/translat...&hl=de&biw=1468&bih=1102&tbs=qdr:w&prmd=imvns


> Internet-programmi.net Italien: Die Website wurde im Auftrag der Staatsanwaltschaft beschlagnahmt


----------



## dvill (8 April 2012)

Auch in Italien funktioniert der "Trick mit den zwei Web-Seiten".

http://translate.googleusercontent.....shtml&usg=ALkJrhg_Qy1vGjytyjconjY-JMw8iWEyfQ


> Die Untersuchung Team von Computer-Verbrechen - mehr als 200 Beschwerden an die Staatsanwälte in Mailand - haben aber festgestellt, dass das Unternehmen "eine differenziertere Mechanismus Betrug 'Day", bei der Behörde Büros offen sind "auf dem Gelände konzipiert lautet: "Erstellen Sie Ihr Konto in nur 8 Euro", aber nachts, wenn die Mehrheit der Nutzer und suchen Sie herunterladen, verschwindet die Kosten und der Satz wird verkürzt auf "Account erstellen".


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2012)

Dieser Verdacht hält sich hartnäckig, ist ja auch nahe liegend! Aber wo sind sie, diese Seiten ohne Kostenhinweis z. B. bei "premiumloads.net"? Selbst bei der italienischen Kopie "internet-programmi.net" würde ich den Beweis erst noch sehen wollen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (8 April 2012)

Na ja, beschäftigen wir uns doch mal mit der Achillesferse der Abzocker, nämlich der Rechnung, bzw. der Rechnungsstellung und der Bank auf die die Beute geleitet werden soll. Da hier nicht so offen geschrieben werden darf, habe ich den Namen bewußt unkenntlich gemacht, werde aber mal bei der Raiffeisenbank in Oberösterreich nachfragen, ob sie wirklich bereit ist, für dieses Geschäftsmodell Kontoasyl anzubieten. Rechnung turkce-program.net ab:

[Modedit by Hippo: Buchstabensalat entfernt]


----------



## dvill (10 April 2012)

Hier mal ein Fallgrubenopfer auf Türkisch: 

http://translate.google.de/translat...2175951%22&hl=de&biw=1242&bih=1294&prmd=imvns


----------



## dvill (15 April 2012)

Es geht weiter: http://translate.google.de/translat...rammi&hl=de&sa=X&biw=1242&bih=1294&prmd=imvns


> Die Carabinieri von La Spezia hat ein ungarischer Vertreter des Service-Unternehmen "erweitert begrenzte" besitzt die Site-programmi.net Italien verhaftet. Schwer zu dem Zeitpunkt wissen, ob es ein echtes Kopf oder ein Kopf aus Holz ist.


Mit dem "Holzkopf" könnte die Google-Übersetzung ungeahnt richtig liegen.


----------



## dvill (16 April 2012)

Mehr Tarnung:


> Impressum
> 
> premiumloads.net ist eine Dienstleistung der:
> 
> ...


GG = Global Gateway, wie Estesa


----------



## dvill (6 Mai 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Da stellt sich eine spannende Frage: Wem gehört das Konto, der GmbH in Deutschland oder der Firma auf den Seychellen?
> 
> Die "Kunden" zahlen auf eine "Rechnung" der Firma auf den Seychellen. Der gehört also das Geld, wenn überhaupt.
> 
> Die deutsche GmbH ist nicht in Besitz der Forderung und hat keinen Anspruch auf das Geld.


Die Frage von damals ist immer noch offen. Eine neue Variante kommt hinzu. Wenn die deutsche Estesa GmbH wegen der Namensgleichheit mit einer ausländischen Firma die Einnahmen kassiert, können dann die Italiener nicht die fälligen 1,5 Mio. Euro in Dresden einsammeln?

Das beendet die Namensgleichheit: http://www.handelsregister.de


> Amtsgericht Dresden Aktenzeichen: HRB 30963 	Bekannt gemacht am: 01.03.2012 12:00 Uhr
> 
> Die in ().
> gesetzten Angaben der Geschäftsanschrift und des Unternehmensgegenstandes erfolgen ohne Gewähr.
> ...


http://www.novaflat.com/s/imprint/


> Novaflat® ist ein Usenet-Index-Service der:
> EMEDIA IBC, Rue de la Perle, Providence Mahe, Seychelles
> 
> Technischer Ansprechpartner SERVICE novaflat care center
> ...


----------



## dvill (6 Mai 2012)

Hat der Domaininhaber der Firma auf den Seychellen eine deutsche Handy-Nummer?

http://whois.domaintools.com/novaflat.com

Und fährt/fuhr der in Sachsen einen "chevrolet impala biscane belair the batmobile"?

http://de.goldannonces.com/preis-chevrolet-impala-biscane-belair-the-batmobile-ref-643

Kann doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (7 Mai 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Hat der Domaininhaber der Firma auf den Seychellen eine deutsche Handy-Nummer?
> 
> http://whois.domaintools.com/novaflat.com


 
Könnte evtl. sein. +248 ist ja die Vorwahl für die Seychellen.
Für mich sieht es aber so aus, als wäre die der deutschen Handynummernur zusätzlich verpasst worden.


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2012)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Könnte evtl. sein. +248 ist ja die Vorwahl für die Seychellen.
> Für mich sieht es aber so aus, als wäre die der deutschen Handynummernur zusätzlich verpasst worden.


...und dass diese Daten im Rahmen der Anonymisierung zumeist nicht stimmen, ist anzunehmen. Natürlich könnte man nun hergehen und den Inhaber der deutschen Mobilfunknummer mal zu seiner Rolle in Sachen premiumloads.net befragen. Dabei stellt sich mir aber die Frage des Zusammenhangs - wo ist die konkrete Schnittstelle zwischen premiumloads.net und novaflat.com? Nur allein auf Vermutungen hin lässt sich da womöglich nur wenig ausrichten!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (8 Mai 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> wo ist die konkrete Schnittstelle zwischen premiumloads.net und novaflat.com?


 
Vielleicht bei einem slowakischen GF des Frankfurter Kreisels.



> Bei Recherchen zu Vxxxxx Axxxxxs Abzock-Aktivitäten mit der slowakischen Abofallen-Firma *Reklama - Global, s.r.o.* konnten wir eine Verbindung zu einer Abzockfirma namens *Online Investment Group Ltd. *mit Sitz auf den Seychellen feststellen.


 
Mehr darüber weiss google


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2012)

...das ist mir schlichtweg zu dünn! Mit Vermutungen und wildem Spekulatius kann kommt man dem nicht bei!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (9 Mai 2012)

Da hat doch glatt ein Windstoß in Dresden ein überklebtes Klingelschild freigelegt. 

http://inside-megadownloads.blogspot.de/2012/05/ermittlungen-in-dresden-zur-gz.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Mai 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Da hat doch glatt ein Windstoß in Dresden ein überklebtes Klingelschild freigelegt.
> 
> http://inside-megadownloads.blogspot.de/2012/05/ermittlungen-in-dresden-zur-gz.html


 Wetten dass.......
.......da umgehend wieder ein neues Klingelschild kleben wird??? 
Dieses Mal wirds mit Sekundenkleber festgemacht, damit der Wind nicht noch einmal zuschlägt!


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2012)

Na das ist ja jetzt schon interessant! Da gibbet einen Versicherungsunternehmer in dem Haus, der zugleich auch der GF der ESTESA GZ Finanzcenter GmbH ist. Nimmt man "GZ", dann könnte man vermuten, dass das die ersten Buchstaben der Seilschaft F. *G*. und R. *Z*. sind. Wem das Haus gehört, kann man vermuten - dem Z. jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (9 Mai 2012)

Der hier könnte vielleicht telefonische Auskunft geben. Handy- und auch Festnetznummer enthalten: www.gielata.info


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Der hier könnte vielleicht telefonische Auskunft geben.


Was sollte man den fragen und warum sollte DER antworten? Bei genauer Betrachtung der Umstände ist dieser DER doch recht verdächtig.

Fragen könnte ihn z. B. die Polizei in Dresden stellen aber ob die zum einen überhaupt will und zum anderen Antworten bekommt, ist beides sehr zweifelhaft. Dabei sollte man allerdings bedenken, dass so ein Unterfangen ein Ermittlungsakt wäre - wie sollte da ein xbeliebiger Otto Normalo überhaupt auf die Idee kommen wollen, telefonisch Fragen ins Blaue zu stellen? So ein Schuss kann da gut und gerne auch nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## dvill (14 Mai 2012)

Neue Firmenhülle, das Geschäft brummt weiter:

http://translate.google.de/translat...&hl=de&biw=1454&bih=1197&tbs=qdr:d&prmd=imvns


> Der Wolf ändert das Haar aber nicht die Laster


scarica-software.net/1imprint.php


> MPLOADS LTD
> 
> Beau Vallon 4/3
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (18 Mai 2012)

Italien blockiert Betrügerseiten:

http://translate.googleusercontent....ref=nf&usg=ALkJrhgbuNRnS4jNxewXKrRQEjXeGrJhOw


----------



## Heiko (18 Mai 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Italien blockiert Betrügerseiten:


UniCredit? 
*scnr*


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2012)

http://www.stol.it/Artikel/Chronik-...walt-sendet-Zahlungsaufforderung-aus-dem-Grab


> Laut der EVZ ist der von „italia-programmi“ beauftragte Rechtsanwalt über hundert Jahre alt ist – Geburtsjahr 1906 – und bereits seit 20 Jahren tot.





> Die Erfahrung zeige, dass auch nach erfolgter Zahlung die Mahnungen weiterhin gesendet würden, in der Hoffnung, dass die angewandte „Terrorstrategie“ weiterhin Früchte trage.


----------



## dvill (5 August 2012)

In Italien werden auf der Kasperle-Mahntheater-Bühne auch weitere Schurkenstücke aufgeführt.


----------



## Krefelderulli (5 April 2013)

Krefelderulli schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leutz,
> vielen Dank für diese Seite. Bin mit dieser netten "GmbH" auf der Stufe: Letzte Mahnung vor Inkasso.
> Es ist ja sooooo spannend, immer nachzuschauen, was von diesen Idioten kommt.
> Ich werde, dank dieser Seite, diese Geschichte so richtig (wie Helmut Kohl) AUSSITZEN.
> ...


 
Nachdem Inkassobello, kurze Zeit später, habe ich bis heute nichts mehr von diesen Dünnbrettbohrern gehört. Nochmals ein großes danke schön an das Forum und seine Betreiber.

Ulli


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2013)

In diesem Fall darf ich aus eigener Intention schreiben: gern geschehen! Aber ohne diese Forum hier hätten die damals eingeleiteten Maßnahmen über die StA München I niemals so zügig gefruchtet.


----------

